# BLACK SUNDAY 2007



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Thats right folks you've been talking about it now its official!!

Black Sunday is going down!! 

Gateway International Raceway
700 Raceway Blvd.
62060

Sunday, September 16th 2007 gates open at 8:00 am. 

Hydraulic competition starts
at 2:00 pm. 

BLACK SUNDAY - CAR SHOW AND HOP - SPONSORED BY INDIVIDUALS 

HYDRAULIC CLASS:

baby bounce 1st place only 
single pump street 1st and 2nd pl
single pump pro 1st and 2nd pl
double pump street 1st and 2nd pl
double pump pro 1st and 2nd pl 

SHOW CLASS:

BEST 

low-ryder 1st and 2nd
antique 1st and 2nd
old school 1st and 2nd
new school 1st and 2nd
new school truck
suv 1st and 2nd
millenium 1st and 2nd
corvette 1st and 2nd
hot-rod 1st and 2nd
donk 1st and 2nd

A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUCEMENT, black sunday is black sunday without the car show. this is just a side show.a place to show your car off without parking on
the rocks. this event has been going on for 14 years. the hydraulic competition is the s& this is one of the last big shows in the midwest. its really about reppin yo
city D-TOWN ,CHI-TOWN, DERBY CITY, K.C., NEBRASKA, OKLAHOMA, INDY, WHAT UP MEMPHIS, MISSISSIPPI, WHAT, L.A. WHAT IT DO PHOENIX !!!!!!!!
GENERAL ADMISSION: $25.00 CAR SHOW $10.00 HYDRAULIC CLASS $10.00 NOT JUST A BLACK THANG!!!!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

OHIO AND SOME OF WESTSIDE AND PINKY BITCHES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AS USUAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I'll check my calender to see if I'm free.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 30 2007, 07:35 PM~8429450
> *OHIO AND SOME OF WESTSIDE AND  PINKY ####### WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AS USUAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


here homie i fixed that for you LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 30 2007, 09:50 PM~8431938
> *here homie i fixed that for you LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DO IT BIG FELLAS!!!!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

location :dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

it was the shit last year, even in the thunderstorm,


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

EVERY BODY MY DRUNK ASS WILL BE THEIR FOR A GOOD ASS TIME :biggrin: I CANNOT MIS THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 30 2007, 08:50 PM~8431938
> *here homie i fixed that for you LOL
> *


lol what was i thinking :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Lets get some hops lined up for this show!! Any takers????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll be there this year...I just got requested off for work..


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 2 2007, 03:24 PM~8457661
> *I'll be there this year...I just got requested off for work..
> *


I will get to see my old car again ill have to bring my pics of it. And finally I get to meet you


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i know lalo's f;eetwood is going to be there lookin for the caddy killa and i can be sure PINKY BITCHES will be there lookin for the red nosed BITCH...weld that bumper on this time boys
blue monte lookin for a hop...on?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 2 2007, 05:06 PM~8458073
> *I will get to see my old car again ill have to bring my pics of it. And finally I get to meet you
> *


Yes sir..  I'll even let you get on the switch too..Just for old time sakes!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

B"I"G BABY!!!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 2 2007, 08:24 PM~8459425
> *Yes sir..   I'll even let you get on the switch too..Just for old time sakes!! :biggrin:
> *


Are you sure you wanna do that? :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 2 2007, 06:55 PM~8459623
> *Are you sure you wanna do that? :biggrin:
> *


 royalty knows a little about the switch on that car


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 2 2007, 07:24 PM~8459425
> *Yes sir..   I'll even let you get on the switch too..Just for old time sakes!! :biggrin:
> *


AW SHIT DONT WORRY ILL PUT IT ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 2 2007, 07:55 PM~8459623
> *Are you sure you wanna do that? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: COME ON J ROCK DONT TALK HIM OUT OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 2 2007, 11:39 PM~8461569
> *royalty knows a little about the switch on that car
> *


YOURE GONNA COME TO I HERD :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Who wants some of this Hot Fiyyyaaaaa?!??!?!?!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Whats up Cutman....sounds like a good time. If he brings the Cut to the Lou, hope he can get it on the bumper, cause you know them KC boys had it bangin!! Shit I might need to see if he wants to sell it back just so I can chase this hot fire around Kansas City and try to wear him down....lol.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Aug 3 2007, 10:48 AM~8463454
> *Whats up Cutman....sounds like a good time. If he brings the Cut to the Lou, hope he can get it on the bumper, cause you know them KC boys had it bangin!! Shit I might need to see if he wants to sell it back just so I can chase this hot fire around Kansas City and try to wear him down....lol.
> *


Whats up KC Rider? :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 3 2007, 07:41 AM~8462589
> *:biggrin: COME ON J ROCK DONT TALK HIM OUT OF IT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I might be talked out of it now.... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 3 2007, 04:23 PM~8463021
> *Who wants some of this Hot Fiyyyaaaaa?!??!?!?!
> *


hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm ,,,, i might have some water for that fiyyaaaa :0


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 3 2007, 03:07 PM~8465662
> *:0 I might be talked out of it now.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks Royalty i'll remember that


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 3 2007, 07:23 AM~8463021
> *Who wants some of this Hot Fiyyyaaaaa?!??!?!?!
> *


bring the blue monte again I want some pics side by side both from the door, well do that right after i brake off rudolph the red nose bitch :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 3 2007, 08:50 PM~8467468
> *hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm ,,,, i might have some water for that fiyyaaaa :0
> *



It rains every road trip we take with it and it still doesn't put it out! You better bring the fire department with a hydrant hook up to have a chance!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 3 2007, 10:16 PM~8467979
> *bring the blue monte again I want some pics side by side both from the door, well do that right after i brake off rudolph the red nose bitch :biggrin:
> *


We might be able to arrange that!!! :0 :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 4 2007, 06:12 AM~8468247
> *It rains every road trip we take with it and it still doesn't put it out!  You better bring the fire department with a hydrant hook up to have a chance!!!
> *


i cant do it dan , i cant talk shit about that car on here bro , i like it to much..

we can still nose up , if i get it done


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

MY BLACK SUNDAY................






























uffin: uffin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

COUNT ME IN.



KANSAS CITY WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT.


DJ DVL REPPIN THE 816.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 3 2007, 10:14 PM~8467965
> *thanks Royalty i'll remember that
> *


Write it down, take a picture...

You know the rest. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 3 2007, 09:16 PM~8467979
> *bring the blue monte again I want some pics side by side both from the door, well do that right after i brake off rudolph the red nose bitch :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 4 2007, 03:39 AM~8469240
> *i cant do it dan , i cant talk shit about that car on here bro , i like it to much..
> 
> we can still nose up  , if i get it done
> *



its ok....I'm not going to hop anyway....I'm just going to "show". :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> i know lalo's f;eetwood is going to be there lookin for the caddy killa and i can be sure PINKY BITCHES will be there lookin for the red nosed BITCH...weld that bumper on this time boys
> blue monte lookin for a hop...on?


Midwest was looking for him last weekend what happened?

View My Video
[/quote]


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well this i sblack sunday topic and black sunday wasnt last weekend is what i would say happened.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> Midwest was looking for him last weekend what happened?
> 
> View My Video


[/quote]

Dan's shit looks like it's even higher from this angle.

What's up with you Fabe! Tino tell you I came by the shop on Saturday?


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

SOUTHSIDE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WILL BE NICE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 7 2007, 03:22 AM~8489114
> *well this i sblack sunday topic and black sunday wasnt last weekend is what i would say happened.
> *


Cool so it was a different show he backed out on.Thanks for clearing that up juan.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Dan's shit looks like it's even higher from this angle.

What's up with you Fabe! Tino tell you I came by the shop on Saturday?
[/quote]
Always making new friend leon you know that.No he didn't tell me.Whats up over there,wheres dc been at it's been a minute.We sure would like to get his car back tell him to holla.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

This will be hitn back bumper all the way from LA


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Aug 9 2007, 07:27 PM~8516421
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice :biggrin: i'd like to see it on the bumper! :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Aug 7 2007, 05:41 AM~8491399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing Chi-town represent. That is one of my favorite cities.


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 9 2007, 02:58 PM~8514501
> *Cool so it was a different show he backed out on.Thanks for clearing that up juan.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wheres your car at cheerleader :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 6 2007, 08:38 AM~8482664
> *its ok....I'm not going to hop anyway....I'm just going to "show".  :cheesy:
> *


FO REAL AW SSHHIT SDOGG SSMOMEBODY SSMACKED STHE S SDOGG :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 13 2007, 06:00 PM~8544430
> *FO REAL AW SSHHIT SDOGG SSMOMEBODY SSMACKED STHE S SDOGG  :0
> *



Awww thhittt playaaaaaaa.....you knows theys be playaaaa hattinssss these days dooggggg. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I heard they were gonna have a weigh station check in and inspection for any cars hopping!!!! :0


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

all i got to say is. STEP UP OR SHUT UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 14 2007, 03:34 PM~8552994
> *I heard they were gonna have a weigh station check in and inspection for any cars hopping!!!!  :0
> *


awww thiiit dawg why theys gotts to be playaaaa hattinss theeessss daysss doooggg :0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 14 2007, 03:34 PM~8552994
> *I heard they were gonna have a weigh station check in and inspection for any cars hopping!!!!  :0
> *



are they going to have a inspection fee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 14 2007, 09:42 PM~8556270
> *are they going to have a inspection fee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


More than likely. :biggrin: Those were some good times.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> More than likely. :biggrin: Those were some good times.
> [/quote
> 
> BY GOD


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 14 2007, 03:34 PM~8552994
> *I heard they were gonna have a weigh station check in and inspection for any cars hopping!!!!  :0
> *


Thats a good idea :thumbsup: We dont need any heavy bumpers in that bitch :0 And westside make sure you be carefull when you come out to the LOU we dont need any more bridge collapses out that way :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 17 2007, 01:08 AM~8573955
> *Thats a good idea  :thumbsup: We dont need any heavy bumpers in that bitch  :0 And westside make sure you be carefull when you come out to the LOU we dont need any more bridge collapses out that way  :biggrin:
> *



Awww thats messed up!! lol


Then after the weigh in they are going add some weight to the front of the cars with V6s and aluminum motors/parts to get the weight ratios even across the board! Its gonna be crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2007, 09:04 AM~8575722
> *Awww thats messed up!!  lol
> Then after the weigh in they are going add some weight to the front of the cars with V6s and aluminum motors/parts to get the weight ratios even across the board!  Its gonna be crazy!  :biggrin:
> *



Sounds complicated :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 16 2007, 11:08 PM~8573955
> *Thats a good idea  :thumbsup: We dont need any heavy bumpers in that bitch  :0 And westside make sure you be carefull when you come out to the LOU we dont need any more bridge collapses out that way  :biggrin:
> *


hey homeboy if ur insinuating we use weight, u put up the money il empty my trunk onthe spot :0 but when u find nothing the money is mine  I DONT even run a bumper filler just so u can see down my frame rails :biggrin: so thats 50 pounds of bumper filler i dont even have :biggrin: 
weight wow thats funny :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 14 2007, 02:34 PM~8552994
> *I heard they were gonna have a weigh station check in and inspection for any cars hopping!!!!  :0
> *


well damn im gona be the only one in the hop :biggrin: :biggrin: im gona kick my ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 17 2007, 02:03 PM~8577325
> *Sounds complicated  :biggrin:
> *



Oh it is! Either that or people will have to take batteries out of the back until the right weight ratio is achieved. Shoot....there might be people left with 4 pumps and only 1 battery left in the trunk. lol :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 17 2007, 02:48 PM~8577649
> *well damn im gona be the only one in the hop :biggrin:  :biggrin: im gona kick my ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey!! I'll be able to hop too!!!! :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2007, 12:50 PM~8577664
> *Hey!!  I'll be able to hop too!!!!  :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


yes i know that , :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I have a picture of someones back bumper insert that will be disqualified though!!!!! :0 :0 :0 I will have to post that pic up later.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

im going to add some weight to your trunk dan, Im going to shit in that mug fuka.

lol
poop


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You gonna put a big bag of styrofoam in there when I'm not looking!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2007, 12:56 PM~8577712
> *I have a picture of someones back bumper insert that will be disqualified though!!!!!  :0  :0 :0  I will have to post that pic up later.
> *


 :0 :0 i know its not mine :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 17 2007, 04:39 PM~8578293
> *:0  :0 i know its not mine :biggrin:
> *



It is a monte though!!! :0 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2007, 03:40 PM~8578299
> *It is a monte though!!! :0  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


damn Dan why u got to tell every body my mc is heavy in the back


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

awwww my bad plaaayaaaa....tthiiittt.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 17 2007, 03:43 PM~8578328
> *damn Dan why u got to tell every body my mc is heavy in the back
> *


oh I forgot the motor isnt in it :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 17 2007, 04:45 PM~8578343
> *oh I forgot the motor isnt in it  :cheesy:
> *



yeah, your ratio is way off cheater. :angry:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 17 2007, 01:45 PM~8577619
> *hey homeboy if ur insinuating we use weight, u put up the money il empty my trunk onthe spot :0 but when u find nothing the money is mine  I DONT even run a bumper filler just so u can see down my frame rails :biggrin: so thats 50 pounds of bumper filler i dont even have :biggrin:
> weight wow thats funny :0
> *


Im just fuckin wit ya man :biggrin: You gotta admit that shit was funny I bet you laughed to yourself when you read it :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2007, 02:40 PM~8578299
> *It is a monte though!!! :0  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


ITS MINE BITCHES LOLOLOLOLOLOL NOW WHAT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 17 2007, 04:14 PM~8579011
> *Im just fuckin wit ya man  :biggrin: You gotta admit that shit was funny I bet you laughed to yourself when you read it  :cheesy:
> *


word


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 17 2007, 07:18 PM~8579036
> *ITS MINE BITCHES LOLOLOLOLOLOL NOW WHAT
> *



well admitting you have a problem is the first step


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no problem here,,,,,,,,, well except maybe and i mean maybe the bud light, but gucci's gonna change that to rum lololololol


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 17 2007, 05:18 PM~8579036
> *ITS MINE BITCHES LOLOLOLOLOLOL NOW WHAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 17 2007, 06:18 PM~8579036
> *ITS MINE BITCHES LOLOLOLOLOLOL NOW WHAT
> *



:0 :0 :0 




:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

is that styrofoam?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where did that pic go that I posted!??!?!?!?!??!?!
:angry:


oh...here it is!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 20 2007, 12:11 AM~8593084
> *Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where did that pic go that I posted!??!?!?!?!??!?!
> :angry:
> oh...here it is!
> *


why do you have to be such an ass?he even showed you guys and you still went out and fucked around.and I never seen him talk nothing but good things about you guys and you go and start fucking with him?I am starting to see where fabien is coming from.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: Yall get way too serious...but I did investigate and took the 'spy' pic early in the day without anyone knowing, he hadn't told me, yet. lol Its not like everyone didn't know already! And if I had done it I would expect pictures to be posted all over the place for sure! :dunno: :biggrin: So the moral of the story is....don't do it if you don't want shit talked on ya.  

Inspections are still on for black sunday. :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 20 2007, 09:45 AM~8595004
> *:uh:  Yall get way too serious...but I did investigate and took the 'spy' pic early in the day without anyone knowing, he hadn't told me, yet.  lol  Its not like everyone didn't know already!  And if I had done it I would expect pictures to be posted all over the place for sure!  :dunno: :biggrin:  So the moral of the story is....don't do it if you don't want shit talked on ya.
> 
> Inspections are still on for black sunday.  :cheesy:
> *


I hear you but come on bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 20 2007, 02:10 PM~8594826
> *why do you have to be such an ass?he even showed you guys and you still went out and fucked around.and I never seen him talk nothing but good things about you guys and you go and start fucking with him?I am starting to see where fabien is coming from.
> *


I don't know why you even talk with this dork nim?And your just now seeing were i'm coming from. :uh: 

I take it he's talking about jimmy?We all know whats in there montes frame. 

One of these days you all will see there is no being cool with these fools,they will fuck you every time,you should know that nim.And jimmy will find out on his own.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 20 2007, 07:10 PM~8599564
> *I don't know why you even talk with this dork nim?And your just now seeing were i'm coming from. :uh:
> 
> I take it he's talking about jimmy?We all know whats in there montes frame.
> ...


I hear you homie.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i guess weighting your cars are ok if you are in certin people and tell about it but it is shameful for others and even the suspect of the act is blasted out from the mountain tops.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i tried to add weight to my car :0 i double nutted the ball joints :biggrin: damnit, wrong side :biggrin: :biggrin: so then i filled my bumper insert full of lead :0 problem with that was i only run a front one  
on a serious note;;i tried this new oil in the pumps and it works great, its called???damnit i cant remember :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 20 2007, 05:10 PM~8599564
> *I don't know why you even talk with this dork nim?And your just now seeing were i'm coming from. :uh:
> 
> I take it he's talking about jimmy?We all know whats in there montes frame.
> ...


lol dont trip, yeah they were talking about me and we EVERYONE DOES SOMETHING WRONG IN THERE CARS well anything over 70" so i dont care i was just to lazy and didnt feel like being creative, but its handled and gone. shit i feel piston pumps, 6 cylinders, and wheels moved back in the wheel wells is cheating, so it is what it is. dont worry if we go to black sunday, there will be no bumper issue


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 20 2007, 11:18 PM~8602125
> *i guess weighting your cars are ok if you are in certin people and tell about it but it is shameful for others and even the suspect of the act is blasted out from the mountain tops.
> *




Exactly!!! And i told Jimmy....if we don't police ourselves.....who is going to do it. :biggrin: 



Ok....so the next item on the board......balloon tires. :cheesy: 









:tongue:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 21 2007, 12:50 PM~8603989
> *lol dont trip, yeah they were talking about me and we EVERYONE DOES SOMETHING WRONG IN THERE CARS well anything over 70" so i dont care i was just to lazy and didnt feel like being creative, but its handled and gone. shit i feel piston pumps, 6 cylinders, and wheels moved back in the wheel wells is cheating, so it is what it is. dont worry if we go to black sunday, there will be no bumper issue
> *


Can't be over 70 because there monte does 81 with no weight. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


I ain't tripping jimmy,just funny how he plays cool but talked shit on you at the same time.Nim knows whats up,he's seen it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 21 2007, 04:18 AM~8602125
> *i guess weighting your cars are ok if you are in certin people and tell about it but it is shameful for others and even the suspect of the act is blasted out from the mountain tops.
> *


Your right juan kinda like v'6s sucked until certin poeple had them. :0 :0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 21 2007, 09:57 PM~8612759
> *Can't be over 70 because there monte does 81 with no weight. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> I ain't tripping jimmy,just funny how he plays cool but talked shit on you at the same time.Nim knows whats up,he's seen it.
> *


lol its all good. like i said over 70 somethings up  funny part is i put our shit in the open and not hide shit like everyone else. best part is no matter what they are 13s, with a v-8, dual exhaust out the back not killing fools with poison inside the car, custom leather interior, and a sound system with kickers and its all good, this car was built to beat some tricks from detroit but next year....game over


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 22 2007, 01:50 PM~8614412
> *lol its all good. like i said over 70 somethings up   funny part is i put our shit in the open and not hide shit like everyone else. best part is no matter what they are 13s, with a v-8, dual exhaust out the back not killing fools with poison inside the car, custom leather interior, and a sound system with kickers and its all good, this car was built to beat some tricks from detroit but next year....game over
> *


I hear that bro.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 20 2007, 11:18 PM~8602125
> *i guess weighting your cars are ok if you are in certin people and tell about it but it is shameful for others and even the suspect of the act is blasted out from the mountain tops.
> *


naw that shit is wrong but why burst someones bubble for doing it.I know people in the lrm circuit that weigh there cars.they just hide it.Jimmiy don't give a fuck and is showing everyone that its weighted and who the fuck cares.it depends how you want to take it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 21 2007, 07:25 AM~8603903
> *i tried to add weight to my car  :0 i double nutted the ball joints :biggrin: damnit, wrong side :biggrin:  :biggrin: so then i filled my bumper insert full of lead :0 problem with that was i only run a front one
> on a serious note;;i tried this new oil in the pumps and it works great, its called???damnit i cant remember :biggrin:
> *


I know wich one it is thats why my shit works also.the name is damit I can't remeber


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 21 2007, 08:51 AM~8604281
> *Exactly!!!    And i told Jimmy....if we don't police ourselves.....who is going to do it.  :biggrin:
> Ok....so the next item on the board......balloon tires.  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


I love my tires


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 21 2007, 11:58 PM~8612783
> *Your right juan kinda like v'6s sucked until  certin poeple had them. :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: it always works out on there favor so they think they know it all and besides who made them the rule makers on hopping?I could careless on what anyone says .actually the more they talk on my ride the more they wish they had one


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 22 2007, 08:50 AM~8614412
> *lol its all good. like i said over 70 somethings up   funny part is i put our shit in the open and not hide shit like everyone else. best part is no matter what they are 13s, with a v-8, dual exhaust out the back not killing fools with poison inside the car, custom leather interior, and a sound system with kickers and its all good, this car was built to beat some tricks from detroit but next year....game over
> *


 :biggrin: we think so much alike,its kinda scary :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

these black sunday topics are always amuseing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 22 2007, 11:39 PM~8621764
> *naw that shit is wrong but why burst someones bubble for doing it.I know people in the lrm circuit that weigh there cars.they just hide it.Jimmiy don't give a fuck and is showing everyone that its weighted and who the fuck cares.it depends how you want to take it
> *


not anymore nim, fuckers wanna see the old jimmy, no problem. too all the cheaters out there just stay creative instead of honest its all good :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 23 2007, 01:43 AM~8621779
> *I love my tires
> 
> 
> ...


We know you do. :nono:








lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 23 2007, 02:27 AM~8621906
> *these black sunday topics are always amuseing :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: 

There gonna have one of these at the entrance too!! :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 23 2007, 07:51 AM~8623065
> *:biggrin:
> 
> There gonna have one of these at the entrance too!!  :0
> ...


lol i guess no one will be there then lol


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

or instead of being creative people could just not cheat


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

not mentioning any names, because there are alot, major people too. like i said i dont care you are over 70 you are doing wrong simple as that


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 23 2007, 06:38 PM~8627368
> *lol i guess no one will be there then lol
> *


Damn batteries. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 24 2007, 08:20 AM~8630984
> *not mentioning any names, because there are alot, major people too. like i said i dont care you are over 70 you are doing wrong simple as that
> *



I know lots of people do it....you can easily tell by how some cars hop and especially if they get stuck. But I am curious...we are doing over 70...what would we be doing wrong???? :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: At this whole topic.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 24 2007, 01:20 PM~8630984
> *not mentioning any names, because there are alot, major people too. like i said i dont care you are over 70 you are doing wrong simple as that
> *


The ones that started it all in my town acking like they don't.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck it i will join the party :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: everyone


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

are they going to have drag races?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

YES! Thats primarily what the event is for....the car show is a side thing.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Back to the top fools. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 24 2007, 08:41 PM~8633588
> *fuck it i will join the party :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: everyone
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRPITIFUL_@Aug 24 2007, 08:45 PM~8633604
> *are they going to have drag races?
> *


Yeah i think they are gonna have a v6 class.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

maybe they will have a ford class for the majestics kc, and a stupid g-body class for me and jimmy, and then the majestics can chase us (always behind)with their cop car :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Last year black sunday.........






Do you see how the trophy matched my car exactly!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hope to see you guys this sat


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 24 2007, 01:51 PM~8633663
> *YES!  Thats primarily what the event is for....the car show is a side thing.
> *


would love to see that!!!!!!!


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 27 2007, 08:58 AM~8649639
> *Yeah i think they are gonna have a v6 class.
> *


?????????????????????????????


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 28 2007, 11:21 AM~8659713
> *Last year black sunday.........
> Do you see how the trophy matched my car exactly!!!!
> 
> ...


ha ha what about that drunk guy he is sexy as hell now that he lost all that weight 
you know what fd up I dont remember that one


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 28 2007, 12:21 PM~8659713
> *Last year black sunday.........
> Do you see how the trophy matched my car exactly!!!!
> 
> ...




damn dan how did you fit that beer belly of a trophy in your ride. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

oh the trophy is on top of your car, sorry :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 28 2007, 12:21 PM~8659713
> *Last year black sunday.........
> Do you see how the trophy matched my car exactly!!!!
> 
> ...


WOW!!!So this is what goes on at black sunday?? :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 28 2007, 08:24 PM~8664166
> *WOW!!!So this is what goes on at black sunday?? :dunno:    :dunno:
> *



You wanna model next to the car too????






:dunno:














:roflmao: :roflmao: hahahahahaa. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 27 2007, 04:05 PM~8649700
> *maybe they will have a ford class for the majestics kc, and a stupid g-body class for me and jimmy, and then the majestics can chase us (always behind)with their cop car :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What majestics have you ever beat?You said you were gonna hopp agiast us single at chi-town and then you didn't disconnect the pump no win there,when nim went to casper and did 76 you were no where around?(and both of those was with a v6 which don't count anyway)When todd came to stl,and too detriot,and to chitown you were no where around?We can't catch up if you keep running. :0 :0 :0 Disrespecting the M and folks are still cool with you.
:nono: :nono: Makes me :barf:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 28 2007, 11:45 PM~8665372
> *What majestics have you ever beat?You said you were gonna hopp agiast us single at chi-town and then you didn't disconnect the pump no win there,when nim went to casper and did 76 you were no where around?(and both of those was with a v6 which don't count anyway)When todd came to stl,and too detriot,and to chitown you were no where around?We can't catch up if you keep running. :0  :0  :0 Disrespecting the M and folks are still cool with you.
> :nono:  :nono: Makes me :barf:
> *


you wouldnt show your car was single so why should he leave the pump unhooked,nim nosed up with jason when ever they saw each other and never won 
and when people show up un announced how can you be there.
and at the chicago show he was the first person on the hop pad challenging anyone
and he didnt get beat by ANYONE.

This shit is getting old .....you say the ******* from KC make the shit come out in thier favor ...wow


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 29 2007, 04:43 AM~8665862
> *you wouldnt show your car was single so why should he leave the pump unhooked,nim nosed up with jason when ever they saw each other and never won
> and when people show up un announced how can you be there.
> and at the chicago show he was the first person on the hop pad challenging anyone
> ...


Then stop fool you don't even have a car so let it go.And we don't have a radicaul g-body so let it go.Nice try in our topic but it don't mean shit.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 28 2007, 11:43 PM~8665862
> *you wouldnt show your car was single so why should he leave the pump unhooked,nim nosed up with jason when ever they saw each other and never won
> and when people show up un announced how can you be there.
> and at the chicago show he was the first person on the hop pad challenging anyone
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

maybe Branson will have to come to Black Sunday :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 09:33 AM~8668143
> *maybe Branson will have to come to Black Sunday :0
> *


arkansas will be :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

reservations made uffin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 10:35 AM~8668637
> *reservations made uffin:
> *


yep..we're there.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 28 2007, 09:43 PM~8665862
> *you wouldnt show your car was single so why should he leave the pump unhooked,nim nosed up with jason when ever they saw each other and never won
> and when people show up un announced how can you be there.
> and at the chicago show he was the first person on the hop pad challenging anyone
> ...


WTF????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 29 2007, 10:00 AM~8668854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That flyer said "Biggest Rims"....LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

now now play nice


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

what if theres 2 rides with identical 28s and there the only big rims in the park....who would win? lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> *
> A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUCEMENT,  black sunday is black sunday without the car show. this is just a side show.a place to show your car off without parking on
> the rocks. this event has been going on for 14 years. the hydraulic competition is the s&$t this is one of the last big shows in the midwest. its really about reppin yo
> city D-TOWN ,CHI-TOWN, DERBY CITY, K.C., NEBRASKA, OKLAHOMA, INDY, WHAT UP MEMPHIS, MISSISSIPPI, WHAT, L.A. WHAT IT DO PHOENIX !!!!!!!!
> ...



so for fees to enter my caddy into the show...25 bucks to enter the show? or 10?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 01:16 PM~8669545
> *what if theres 2 rides with identical 28s and there the only big rims in the park....who would win? lol
> *


yeah we got a couple of rides on 30's we'll see who gets there first ha ha


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

x2 on that how much to enter my car in the show.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 01:16 PM~8669545
> *what if theres 2 rides with identical 28s and there the only big rims in the park....who would win? lol
> *


Yeah I was going to say this one chick's brand new escalade raised up on 30s is doing the damn thing!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 29 2007, 02:39 PM~8670430
> *Yeah I was going to say this one chick's brand new escalade raised up on 30s is doing the damn thing!
> *


dam ive never even seen 30s in person :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 03:09 PM~8670712
> *dam ive never even seen 30s in person :roflmao:
> *


Being on a big SuV.....it looks really good....at least I think so. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

don't forget the chick from dayton wheel with the h2 on 30s. damn didnt think about that, 2 girls will be competin for that biggest rims trophy
:0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 29 2007, 10:25 AM~8669091
> *WTF?????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that's weird im a ****** ,, :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 29 2007, 03:16 PM~8670772
> *Being on a big SuV.....it looks really good....at least I think so.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i can agree with big rims on suvs = nice....cant stand them on a car


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 28 2007, 08:45 PM~8665372
> *What majestics have you ever beat?You said you were gonna hopp agiast us single at chi-town and then you didn't disconnect the pump no win there,when nim went to casper and did 76 you were no where around?(and both of those was with a v6 which don't count anyway)When todd came to stl,and too detriot,and to chitown you were no where around?We can't catch up if you keep running. :0  :0  :0 Disrespecting the M and folks are still cool with you.
> :nono:  :nono: Makes me :barf:
> *


here you go bringing other people into the mix, cause you dont have shit :0 shouldnt you be puttin some plexiglass mirrors ina trunk so it looks reflective :uh: heres a tip learn how to do hardlines and real setups, its not that hard really--hold on this just in street riders hydraulics home of the plexiglass mirrors and known to only go to 2 shows a year and claim to go everywhere :uh: will not be coming to a town near you cause they dont have shit, but wait--they said wait till next year ,,,,again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh and didnt disrespect the m, pigfuker :dunno: (thats what i heard)just disrespect you :biggrin: hey i could ask big pimpin if hell put hotfire up for a year so you can bring your lincoln back out :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 29 2007, 02:32 PM~8670957
> *don't forget the chick from dayton wheel with the h2 on 30s. damn didnt think about that, 2 girls will be competin for that biggest rims  trophy
> :0  :0
> *


not if them boys that came last year are there..caprice had like some some crazy big rims on it..i think from chi.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:cheesy: lets hear it for girls with big wheel complex....... so what do you think she overcompensating for............. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 29 2007, 05:40 PM~8671599
> *here you go bringing other people into the mix, cause you dont have shit :0 shouldnt you be puttin some plexiglass mirrors ina trunk so it looks reflective :uh: heres a tip learn how to do hardlines and real setups, its not that hard really--hold on this just in street riders hydraulics home of the plexiglass mirrors and known to only go to 2 shows a year and claim to go everywhere :uh: will not be coming to a town near you cause they dont have shit, but wait--they said wait till next year ,,,,again :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh and didnt disrespect the m, pigfuker :dunno: (thats what i heard)just disrespect you  :biggrin: hey i could ask big pimpin if hell put hotfire up for a year so you can bring your lincoln back out :0
> *


goddamn.... you guys go back and forth... just nose up already,,, cuz i wanna see it.....


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 29 2007, 05:30 PM~8672050
> *:cheesy: lets hear it for girls with big wheel complex....... so what do you think she overcompensating for............. :cheesy:
> *


Big Wheels=Little Tits??   :dunno:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Aug 29 2007, 03:33 PM~8672080
> *goddamn.... you guys go back and forth... just nose up already,,, cuz i wanna see it.....
> *


HE doesnt have a car, hes just a cheerleader :0 :0 and he knows better, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 29 2007, 11:42 PM~8672693
> *HE doesnt have a car, hes just a cheerleader :0  :0 and he knows better,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I have a car it's just way way nicer then your, i mean your girls peace of sh**.

















AND YOU RIGHT I WOULD'NT HOP A G-BODY WITH A BIG BODY.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 29 2007, 05:20 PM~8671941
> *not if them boys that came last year are there..caprice had like some some crazy big rims on it..i think from chi.
> *


 :biggrin: YOU CAN'T FUCK WITH THE CHI EITHER WAY LOL.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 29 2007, 10:06 PM~8674811
> *:biggrin: YOU CAN'T FUCK WITH THE CHI EITHER WAY LOL.
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 29 2007, 10:34 PM~8674634
> *I have a car it's just way way nicer then your, i mean your girls peace of sh**.
> 
> 
> ...



you bringing "Most Hated" to Black Sunday?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 29 2007, 05:28 PM~8672029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that does look pretty dam good


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8674634
> *I have a car it's just way way nicer then your, i mean your girls peace of sh**.
> 
> 
> ...


youd lose either way cheerleader :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 30 2007, 10:37 AM~8677077
> *you bringing "Most Hated" to Black Sunday?
> *


Yes sir My brothers driving it the whole way.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 30 2007, 05:08 PM~8677806
> *youd lose either way cheerleader :0
> *


Damn you got me jason.  I'm done bro all this for what?It's fuckin dumb,do your thing man,because i know i'm gonna do mine.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 09:33 AM~8668143
> *maybe Branson will have to come to Black Sunday :0
> *


awww sshhiitttt :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8674634
> *I have a car it's just way way nicer then your, i mean your girls peace of sh**.
> 
> 
> ...


no cheerleading with this bad ass lincoln


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Aug 31 2007, 12:51 AM~8681555
> *no cheerleading with this bad ass lincoln
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

whats up? This year im puttin the camera down but I will be there with Hydraulic parts, Old school plus motors, Chrome prestolites, gears, tanks ect.... just let me know ahead of time and ill try to help out everyone


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 30 2007, 04:24 PM~8680042
> *awww sshhiitttt :biggrin:
> *


if all goes well ill be there with Maverick.....hotel room is reserved :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 30 2007, 09:22 PM~8682574
> *if all goes well ill be there with Maverick.....hotel room is reserved  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Watch out for the CADDY KILLA :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 30 2007, 08:22 PM~8682574
> *if all goes well ill be there with Maverick.....hotel room is reserved  :biggrin:
> *


 HEY DOG, IS THAT YOUR CAR IN BACK OF LOWRIDER THIS MONTH?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Aug 30 2007, 10:53 PM~8683249
> *HEY DOG, IS THAT YOUR CAR IN BACK OF LOWRIDER THIS MONTH?
> *


yep


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 30 2007, 09:57 PM~8682838
> *:0  Watch out for the CADDY KILLA  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 30 2007, 10:57 PM~8682838
> *:0  Watch out for the CADDY KILLA  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha if maverick gets his caddy in time there will be 2 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Aug 30 2007, 11:53 PM~8683249
> *HEY DOG, IS THAT YOUR CAR IN BACK OF LOWRIDER THIS MONTH?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 30 2007, 10:57 PM~8682838
> *:0  Watch out for the CADDY KILLA  :biggrin:
> *



you going to be swanging that linc :cheesy:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 28 2007, 10:21 AM~8659713
> *Last year black sunday.........
> Do you see how the trophy matched my car exactly!!!!
> 
> ...


HEY IZ DIS WHAT U GUYZ MEAN BY;''WEIGHT IN A CAR''????? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Aug 29 2007, 08:33 AM~8668143
> *maybe Branson will have to come to Black Sunday :0
> *


Is this Aaron?Hey dogg,you have a really nice caddy...  That car is so clean man! :thumbsup: Your car is in the back of LOWRIDER MAG this month,right?So,I hope to see it in person at Black Sunday.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 29 2007, 03:28 PM~8672029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The biggest wheels I've ever seen was on a black Hummer H3,owned by Randy Orton (WWE Monday Night Raw),& they were 30'z!!! :0 Damn,thatz a big rim.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 2 2007, 03:10 PM~8458116
> *i know lalo's f;eetwood is going to be there  lookin for the caddy killa and i can be sure PINKY BITCHES will be there lookin for the red nosed BITCH...weld that bumper on this time boys
> blue monte lookin for a hop...on?
> *


OH SHIT - LOOK OUT DAN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Aug 30 2007, 08:14 PM~8682524
> *whats up? This year im puttin the camera down but I will be there with Hydraulic parts, Old school plus motors, Chrome prestolites, gears, tanks ect.... just let me know ahead of time and ill try to help out everyone
> *


Whatz up Big Shawn?Is the whole STL LUX FAM gonna go to Black Sunday?So,u will have a booth set up,huh?


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 21 2007, 09:57 PM~8612759
> *Can't be over 70 because there monte does 81 with no weight. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> I ain't tripping jimmy,just funny how he plays cool but talked shit on you at the same time.Nim knows whats up,he's seen it.
> *


yeah right


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

aaint no car doing 80+ inches with no weight you dont know what the fuck you are talking about :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 31 2007, 04:06 PM~8687860
> *aaint no car doing 80+ inches with no weight you dont know what the fuck you are talking about  :biggrin:
> *


wrong!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 31 2007, 03:48 PM~8688136
> *wrong!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Aug 31 2007, 01:28 PM~8687082
> *HEY IZ DIS WHAT U GUYZ MEAN BY;''WEIGHT IN A CAR''????? :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


shit with that kind of weight only need to batts to the front. hit the swicth twice. fuck around and bumper all day and night. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

but that gut and body dont come for free I chicken and beer the whole time im ridin :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 31 2007, 03:06 PM~8687860
> *aaint no car doing 80+ inches with no weight you dont know what the fuck you are talking about  :biggrin:
> *


Not in Cali anyways. Like we always have said bring the money and we'll supply the drill and you can look all you want, then we take your money. :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 31 2007, 05:32 PM~8689099
> *Not in Cali anyways.  Like we always have said bring the money and we'll supply the drill and you can look all you want, then we take your money. :biggrin:
> *


can i buy that car in your avatar


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Aug 31 2007, 07:36 PM~8689377
> *can i buy that car in your avatar
> *


Sure. P.M. me.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 31 2007, 03:22 PM~8688330
> *shit with that kind of weight only need to batts to the front. hit the swicth twice. fuck around and bumper all day and night.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jul 30 2007, 02:09 PM~8427952
> *Thats right folks you've been talking about it now its official!!
> 
> Black Sunday is going down!!
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam my caddy is looking good after waxing it last night and again this morning :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 1 2007, 11:11 AM~8692178
> *dam my caddy is looking good after waxing it last night and again this morning :0
> *


Thatz what Im talkin' bout homie...I need to wax mine too,but Im lazy! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

got this girl to take some pics at the lake today for me :biggrin:








http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a143/slamed87lincoln/Caddy/July%202007/september%202007/IMGP2097.jpg


----------



## biged61 (Oct 2, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whats up ed ?


----------



## biged61 (Oct 2, 2005)

not much just chillin


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so whats the price to enter a car and the price for regular admission


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

word not to much time left :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i might just sneak into a picture or two . :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

are there going to be any booths there? if so who do we contact about putting a booth in


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Aaron,do u know the girl in the pics,or did u just ask her if u could take a few pics of her with the car???Cause,I see she was wearin' pink...And,I want to get a girl in pink to pose with my car too. :biggrin: The pics are 4-real ''HOT''... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 4 2007, 01:25 PM~8712168
> *Hey Aaron,do u know the girl in the pics,or did u just ask her if u could take a few pics of her with the car???Cause,I see she was wearin' pink...And,I want to get a girl in pink to pose with my car too. :biggrin: The pics are 4-real ''HOT''... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yes i know her and if there doing booths here at black sunday she might come up with her boyfriend who has a graphics print business that does some cool shit for cars and what not


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

i dont remember seein any booths...but it was raining so hard i dont remember seein much of anything.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i never heard about any so i wasnt sure...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

anybody got pics from previous black sundays... post em if you got em.........


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

still waiting on a price....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

anybody wanting info on this show i will be at black sunday, just ask for BOONE from kansas city.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 4 2007, 08:03 PM~8715197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it got rained on was that last year


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 07:06 PM~8715228
> *looks like it got rained on was that last year
> *


yeah last year..rained like crazy. still had a great time. i'd go even if i knew it was going to rain lol.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

did they let you put up tents to chill under.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 07:09 PM~8715264
> *did they let you put up tents to chill under.
> *


yeah we had tents and there was a big open building we got under


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

cool cool. if anybodys interested we are goin to cruise downtown st. louis saturday night and do some video . i'll get a location posted when it gets closer to the show.
want to get some footage by the stadium and arch. so if anybody knows of somethin poppin off saturday night downtown let us know


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

damn mav those are all k.c. cars xept for the cadi and pinky



ooooohhhhhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 4 2007, 07:08 PM~8715250
> *yeah last year..rained like crazy. still had a great time. i'd go even if i knew it was going to rain lol.
> *



X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 07:17 PM~8715326
> *damn mav those are all k.c. cars xept for the cadi and pinky
> ooooohhhhhhhh :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm i thought just 2 of them were..KC brought all them oldschools?


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

and i was the big dude filmin for truucha :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

no i responded to quick you got more pics on while i was typin i was to busy puttin my foot in my mouth :0 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 07:25 PM~8715399
> *no i responded to quick you got more pics on while i was typin i was to busy puttin my foot in my mouth
> *


lol thats cool KC reps strong at this show no doubt.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 4 2007, 08:23 PM~8715384
> *and i was the big dude filmin for truucha :biggrin:
> *


you goin this year


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

My caddy gettin built right now.."The Hot Fire Extinguisher"


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 07:27 PM~8715416
> *you goin this year
> *


hell yea but im not filmin this year, i am starting a new hydraulics parts biz and ill prob bring some parts with me


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 4 2007, 07:29 PM~8715431
> *hell yea but im not filmin this year, i am starting a new hydraulics parts biz and ill prob bring some parts with me
> *


what ride you bringin bro


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 4 2007, 07:27 PM~8715425
> *My caddy gettin built right now.."The Hot Fire Extinguisher"
> *



thats good shit, remeber when he kept sayin HOT FIRE!!! HOT FIRE!!! that shit fucked me up, but that car was clean as hell


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 4 2007, 07:31 PM~8715456
> *thats good shit, remeber when he kept sayin HOT FIRE!!! HOT FIRE!!! that shit fucked me up, but that car was clean as hell
> *


lol yep Too clean..cleanest i've seen.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 4 2007, 07:23 PM~8715384
> *and i was the big dude filmin for truucha :biggrin:
> *


remember yellin at me last year


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 4 2007, 07:29 PM~8715439
> *what ride you bringin bro
> *



well im ridein with Old dirty again but my caprice will be done for next year fo sho


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 4 2007, 07:32 PM~8715466
> *remember yellin at me last year
> *



naw


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

looks like i'll be driven the lac down instead of the cutty sold it on ebay today to some kat in cali :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 4 2007, 07:32 PM~8715466
> *remember yellin at me last year
> *


i cant believe you remember shit.. :biggrin: lol


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 4 2007, 07:33 PM~8715478
> *naw
> *



what r you talkin bout homie


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 4 2007, 07:33 PM~8715478
> *naw
> *


it was after the hop and some peps were smashin a beef on cam


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 4 2007, 08:34 PM~8715481
> *looks like i'll be driven the lac down instead of the cutty sold it on ebay today to some kat in cali :0
> *


You got pics of the lac? :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 4 2007, 07:34 PM~8715481
> *looks like i'll be driven the lac down instead of the cutty sold it on ebay today to some kat in cali :0
> *


congrats


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 4 2007, 07:34 PM~8715487
> *i cant believe you remember shit.. :biggrin:  lol
> *


what can I say I was drunk fellin damn good o and I was wet


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Sep 4 2007, 07:35 PM~8715495
> *You got pics of the lac? :biggrin:
> *


yea but i aint got a clue how to get em on here


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 4 2007, 07:36 PM~8715507
> *what can I say I was drunk fellin damn good o and I was wet
> *


ok so we are cool then! i didnt know what you where talkin about


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 4 2007, 07:38 PM~8715523
> *ok so we are cool then! i didnt know what you where talkin about
> *


hell ya were cool :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

So is there something going down the night before?I would like to meet up with some peeps a night before..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 08:16 PM~8715316
> *cool cool. if anybodys interested we are goin to cruise downtown st. louis saturday night and do some video . i'll get a location posted when it gets closer to the show.
> want to get some footage by the stadium and arch. so if anybody knows of somethin poppin off saturday night downtown let us know
> *



defiantly let me know where you plan to meet up i want to cruise the STL sat night and would be awesome to cruise with some other lows


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 08:16 PM~8715316
> *cool cool. if anybodys interested we are goin to cruise downtown st. louis saturday night and do some video . i'll get a location posted when it gets closer to the show.
> want to get some footage by the stadium and arch. so if anybody knows of somethin poppin off saturday night downtown let us know
> *


probably somewhere by union station. I know i got to eat at Landry's while i'm in town, bomb ass seafood........theres plenty of parking so we can park and wait for peoply to show up.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Sep 4 2007, 07:43 PM~8715562
> *So is there something going down the night before?I would like to meet up with some peeps a night before..
> *


butt naked hos were ever their at for me and my crew last year we hit up all the clubs :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 4 2007, 08:50 PM~8715639
> *butt naked hos were ever their at for me and my crew last year we hit up all the clubs  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 4 2007, 08:50 PM~8715639
> *butt naked hos were ever their at for me and my crew last year we hit up all the clubs  :biggrin:
> *


you rollin with big mike


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

we went out cruisn on a sunday last year and it cool as hell in stl people was every where had a good ass time to


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah their downtown kicks kansas citys ass..........


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 07:51 PM~8715654
> *you rollin with big mike
> *


more than likely i got 4 of my peps comn down in the lac but were tryin to all roll down together


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 07:53 PM~8715673
> *yeah their downtown kicks kansas citys ass..........
> *


yes it does ecxept when your drunk and dont know where to go to get out off town to the stripe clubs


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 4 2007, 08:55 PM~8715694
> *yes it does ecxept when your drunk and dont know where to go to get out off town to the stripe clubs
> *



they do have good titty clubs


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so you all going to post a meeting time and place? cause im down for it :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 08:47 PM~8715607
> *probably somewhere by union station. I know i got to eat at Landry's while i'm in town, bomb ass seafood........theres plenty of parking so we can park and wait for peoply to show up.
> *


its right by the stadium. i want to be there when its stil light to get video


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im planning on being in STL no later than 1pm saturday


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 4 2007, 09:07 PM~8715806
> *im planning on being in STL no later than 1pm saturday
> *


keep in touch till then ,,, when it gets closer to the show it will be easier to set up a meet spot.......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

will do...ill post in this thread daily :biggrin:
i got nothing else to do at work :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 4 2007, 06:54 PM~8715679
> *more than likely i got 4 of my peps comn down in the lac but were tryin to all roll down together
> *


is he gonna be in the green 70 impala


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 4 2007, 08:39 PM~8716149
> *is he gonna be in the green 70 impala
> *


not sure which one he is bringing this year


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 4 2007, 09:27 PM~8715425
> *My caddy gettin built right now.."The Hot Fire Extinguisher"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 5 2007, 05:15 AM~8718974
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: I may just ask for an autograph instead..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

is that really the name of the car maverick LOL


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 5 2007, 10:31 AM~8720209
> *is that really the name of the car maverick LOL
> *


lol nah..RESURRECTED. I was just messing around. Hot Fire is real clean..I get in these topics where the KC crew is and its hard not to talk trash with the rest of them lol. 

I've seen some of D4L rides..real nice quality rides. Hope to see some of the Majestics rides this year too.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i see....that sounds like a good name


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

So are there any new rides coming out of STL for the hopp.


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 5 2007, 02:58 PM~8722859
> *So are there any new rides coming out of STL for the hopp.
> *


what about out of streetriders? :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 5 2007, 07:03 PM~8723881
> *what about out of streetriders? :0
> *


We have a caddy that we just jucied and the cutty that we just finished the trunk on.But as for hoppers nah just mine and allens.The 2 we are working on won't be out for a while we are hopping for the first in cali. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 5 2007, 06:03 PM~8723881
> *what about out of streetriders? :0
> *


hey 100spoke is that 70 a drop top


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ANYBODY GOIN TO BLACK SUNDAY LOOKIN FOR SOME WHEELS

GOT A SET OF 22 INCH GOLD BACK WIRES/WITH TIRES BRAND NEW. STICKERS STILL ON WHEELS AND TIRES$1600

A SET OF 14 X 6 REVERSE ALL CHROME WIRES BRAND NEW $400


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 5 2007, 07:26 PM~8724551
> *ANYBODY GOIN TO BLACK SUNDAY LOOKIN FOR SOME WHEELS
> 
> GOT A SET OF 22 INCH GOLD BACK WIRES/WITH TIRES BRAND NEW. STICKERS STILL ON WHEELS AND TIRES$1600
> ...


whats the 22 fit


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 5 2007, 05:24 PM~8724055
> *hey 100spoke is that 70 a drop top
> *


no its a hardtop, its from k.c. its on hi calibers website


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

this is the car i was talking about, tell him to bring it cutman


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 6 2007, 04:04 AM~8726226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think he's gonna bring it,it needs some paint work on it.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 5 2007, 10:20 PM~8725788
> *whats the 22 fit
> *



got chevy 6 lug universal and ford 5 universal
can get adapters cheap though


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

dont think were gona be able to make it this year,  hate to miss this show,lalo might just bring the caddy down though :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 6 2007, 05:08 AM~8727859
> *dont think were gona be able to make it this year,   hate to miss this show,lalo might just bring the caddy down though :biggrin:
> *


Damn well at least that hard to catch caddy will be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

thats a bad mutha fucka


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

So are there any west coast people coming with cars this year or not? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

there sure are alot of post editing mother fuckers in here :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

also no one ever answered my question about how much it is to enter my car into the show and also if there are going to be vendor booths at the show...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 6 2007, 01:29 PM~8730190
> *there sure are alot of post editing mother fuckers in here :roflmao:
> *


Sorry I went back and put a couple :dunno: :dunno: smilies in there...didn't know it was going to say "edited". :dunno: <---lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 6 2007, 01:32 PM~8730226
> *Sorry I went back and put a couple :dunno: :dunno:  smilies in there...didn't know it was going to say "edited".  :dunno:  <---lol
> *


yeah i guess its a new thing there doing now cause of some cry babies in off topic :uh:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 5 2007, 10:04 PM~8726226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LL SEE IF ITS COMMING


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 6 2007, 03:46 PM~8731443
> *I LL SEE IF ITS COMMING
> *



You bringing that cutty dog???!?!???! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 6 2007, 02:50 PM~8731493
> *You bringing that cutty dog???!?!???!  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


NOPPER BRINGING THA CADDI :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 6 2007, 06:30 PM~8730202
> *also no one ever answered my question about how much it is to enter my car into the show and also if there are going to be vendor booths at the show...
> *


It's 25 to get in and another 10 for the car show and i think another 10 for the hopp.


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 5 2007, 09:49 PM~8726619
> *Don't think he's gonna bring it,it needs some paint work on it.
> *


did he wreck it or something, it didnt buckle did it :0


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 6 2007, 12:30 PM~8730202
> *also no one ever answered my question about how much it is to enter my car into the show and also if there are going to be vendor booths at the show...
> *



there wont be any vendors because of some stupid track rules but i will have some parts like motors and such


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 6 2007, 10:31 PM~8732333
> *did he wreck it or something, it didnt buckle did it  :0
> *


I'm not talking no shit but it did at the usac show like 3 years ago.I think DFL are doing the new quarters and the paint(thats what the owner told me)But it is a nice ass car,i hope it does come.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ok thanks for the answers....just had to see how much cash i was going to need to bring since i never carry cash on me


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 6 2007, 08:56 PM~8733803
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uh oh :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

actually didn't happen at usac, but soon after, yetti did something to the pumps can't remember what exactly, but he was test hopping it and it buckled. On the 65 to 70 frames where the body mount is (over the hump, spring cradle area) the body mount had wore out allowing the body to touch the frame, that pretty much did it. Quarters have been on for a while now, royalty has been working on it in his spare time which is pretty limited.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

almost forgot to mention 

the car had quarters put on it back in the 90's when the guy that originally built the car had it.
they were only 3 spot welds along the bottom of the whole quarter, both side, that probably didn't help strength wise. they are fucking welded on there now.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that sucks


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 4 2007, 11:05 PM~8714813
> *anybody got pics from previous black sundays... post em if you got em.........
> *


i'll get some pics up in a few


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 6 2007, 09:15 PM~8734597
> *i'll get some pics up in a few
> *


please dont get with big pimpin that fkr will get some more with my drunk ass in em


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 6 2007, 08:38 PM~8734220
> *almost forgot to mention
> 
> the car had quarters put on it back in the 90's when the guy that originally built the car had it.
> ...


how about that signature :0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

I TALKED TO CHRIS TODAY AND WAS ASKED TO POST A COUPLE OF THANGS TO MAKE THIS A LITTLE MORE CLEAR:

$25.00 TO GET INTO GATE AND $10.00 IN ADDITION TO THAT TO SHOW OR HOP, SO $35.00 TOTAL.

I WAS TOLD NO EXTRA CHARGE TO GET INTO SHOW IF YOU'RE NOT SHOWING A CAR OR HOPPING, SO NO CAR= 25.00 (TRACK ENTRY)

HOSPITALITY NIGHT IS ON FRIDAY THE 14TH. FROM 7:00 PM TO 11:00 PM. FREE BEER FOOD LIVE BAND, ETC. AT THE TRACK (ON THE CAR SHOW SIDE) WHICH IS THE CIRCLE TRACK SIDE FOR ALL OUT OF TOWNERS OR PEOPLE THAT DON'T KNOW.

HOPE EVERYONE CAN COME AND GET DOWN WITH THE S.T.L,TO ALL TRAVELING, HAVE A SAFE TRIP!


----------



## 314DIPPIN (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 7 2007, 12:12 AM~8735712
> *I TALKED TO CHRIS TODAY AND WAS ASKED TO POST A COUPLE OF THANGS TO MAKE THIS A LITTLE MORE CLEAR:
> 
> $25.00 TO GET INTO GATE AND $10.00 IN ADDITION TO THAT TO SHOW OR HOP, SO $35.00 TOTAL.
> ...


SOUONDS LIKE A GOOD TIME...I MIGHT MAKE IT OUT TO THIS


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 7 2007, 02:47 AM~8734972
> *please dont get with big pimpin that fkr will get some more with my drunk ass in em
> *


no my girl wanted on the puter .. 

2005


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

2005 cont'd


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 4 2007, 06:34 PM~8715481
> *looks like i'll be driven the lac down instead of the cutty sold it on ebay today to some kat in cali :0
> *


I can't beleave u sold it man!Dat was a nice cutty too.How much did u sell it fo???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so does the 25 to get into the show and the extra 10 to show include any passengers in the car....i will have me, my wife, and a friend....
thanks for the answers...i hope this rain goes away between now and next weekend


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 7 2007, 02:33 AM~8734173
> *actually didn't happen at usac, but soon after, yetti did something to the pumps can't remember what exactly, but he was test hopping it and it buckled.  On the 65 to 70 frames where the body mount is (over the hump, spring cradle area) the body mount had wore out allowing the body to touch the frame, that pretty much did it.  Quarters have been on for a while now, royalty has been working on it in his spare time which is pretty limited.
> *


Actually it did start at usac you could see them going in and out while it was hopping,but your right it got worse later.And why all the detail?I even said i wasn't talking shit?You fucking kill me.What do you need?Oh i know it wasn't your fault.Is that better. :uh:Me and mike were talking about his ride,he isn't on here mad so why are you?All i said was what happened to it 3 years ago thats all.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 7 2007, 03:48 AM~8734984
> *how about that signature  :0
> *


Pretty dumb . :0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 7 2007, 05:34 PM~8739236
> *so does the 25 to get into the show and the extra 10 to show include any passengers in the car....i will have me, my wife, and a friend....
> thanks for the answers...i hope this rain goes away between now and next weekend
> *


i think the ten with the I covers all ... 

but you better call gateway about that ...last year got expensive and i had my girl and her son ...luckily they didnt charge for my unborn son

i think i paid like 55 at the gate maybe 60


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

someone aeksd about the car and I gave some details of what was going on with it, other than that had nothing to do with you. What are you talking about mad? What was angry about what I said?
I didn't notice anything at usac, but doesn't really matter, still buckled. 

The only reason I know about the car is because I stored it in my place for almost 2 years and I helped hang the quarters. other than that, not my car or concern.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 6 2007, 05:14 AM~8727937
> *Damn well at least that hard to catch caddy will be there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hard to catch caddy :uh: come on homie were all over the map son, every weekend :0 no one in the midwest does it like we do it :biggrin: you better start thinkin of a new name for that lincoln :biggrin: :biggrin: see you next weekend bro, looking forward to meeting you in person :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 7 2007, 09:44 PM~8742303
> *:uh:
> hard to catch caddy :uh: come on homie were all over the map son, every weekend :0 no one in the midwest does it like we do it :biggrin: you better start thinkin of a new name for that lincoln :biggrin:  :biggrin:  see you next weekend bro, looking forward to meeting you in person :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*IT IS $25 A PERSON TO GET INTO THE TRACK PERIOD. IF YOU WANT TO SHOW OR HOP YOUR CAR IT'S ONLY $10 EXTRA GIVEN TO THE INDIVIDUALS. IT'S THAT SIMPLE! HAPPY LOWRIDING  *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam 25 a person....you would think the entry fee for showing would include at least 2 people...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 7 2007, 09:53 PM~8742368
> *dam 25 a person....you would think the entry fee for showing would include at least 2 people...
> *


The 25 bucks has nothing to do with the show. That's the track, not the Individuals. *IF YOU WANT TO SHOW OR HOP YOUR CAR YOU HAVE TO PAY THE INDIVIDUALS 10 BUCKS.*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i see thanks for clearing it up


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 7 2007, 08:44 PM~8742303
> *:uh:
> hard to catch caddy :uh: come on homie were all over the map son, every weekend :0 no one in the midwest does it like we do it :biggrin: you better start thinkin of a new name for that lincoln :biggrin:  :biggrin:  see you next weekend bro, looking forward to meeting you in person :thumbsup:
> *


So am I :0 And next weekend im gonna change my name to Westside Caddy Killa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Its gonna be a good time win or lose I still plan on hittin the bumper the most times  :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 7 2007, 08:51 PM~8742350
> *:0
> *


 hno: 

Congrats on the lowrider mag photo  Im gonna show ya what I can do with a single pump lincoln next weekend :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 7 2007, 10:24 PM~8743406
> *hno:
> 
> Congrats on the lowrider mag photo   Im gonna show ya what I can do with a single pump lincoln next weekend  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN, GET IT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 8 2007, 12:24 AM~8743406
> *hno:
> 
> Congrats on the lowrider mag photo   Im gonna show ya what I can do with a single pump lincoln next weekend  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



good! i been wanting to see it :biggrin: 

oh and thanks  im sending some pics in for their contest they have going to :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 8 2007, 12:21 AM~8743371
> *So am I  :0  And next weekend im gonna change my name to Westside Caddy Killa  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Its gonna be a good time win or lose I still plan on hittin the bumper the most times    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yo dan wasn't it set up for you to hop it twice now and nothing happened. :0 :0 :0 Maybe 3 times will be the charm.I hear theres another caddy coming out of STL thats suppossed to be the hottest big body in STL.Can't wait to see how it all plays out.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 7 2007, 08:33 PM~8741833
> *someone aeksd about the car and I gave some details of what was going on with it, other than that had nothing to do with you.  What are you talking about mad?  What was angry about what I said?
> I didn't notice anything at usac, but doesn't really matter, still buckled.
> 
> ...


Damn 2 years to hang quarters. :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

:banghead:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 8 2007, 06:19 PM~8747136
> *:banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: J/k woody clam down.


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 8 2007, 04:19 PM~8747136
> *:banghead:
> *


sorry i even asked about the car :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 8 2007, 07:40 PM~8747474
> *sorry i even asked about the car  :biggrin:
> *


don't trip bro,the truth just hurts. :biggrin:It's a car shit happens ,things fuck up on everyone.It's called lowriding.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 6 2007, 03:53 PM~8732527
> *there wont be any vendors because of some stupid track rules but i will have some parts like motors and such
> *


THAT REALLY SUCKZ!!!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*WHAT UP low4life74 :wave: *


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

What's up Anteazy.

I'm getting ready for Black Sunday. I picked up 8 all-new batteries today from Ellis Battery in Arnold, MO. I have a few trim pieces to put on tomorrow and then 6 days of waxing and polishing. I can't wait...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 7 2007, 07:44 PM~8742303
> *:uh:
> hard to catch caddy :uh: come on homie were all over the map son, every weekend :0 no one in the midwest does it like we do it :biggrin: you better start thinkin of a new name for that lincoln :biggrin:  :biggrin:  see you next weekend bro, looking forward to meeting you in person :thumbsup:
> *


WOW!!!Dan,it lookz like u got some fans,huh...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Sep 8 2007, 09:21 PM~8748090
> *What's up Anteazy.
> 
> I'm getting ready for Black Sunday.  I picked up 8 all-new batteries today from Ellis Battery in Arnold, MO.  I have a few trim pieces to put on tomorrow and then 6 days of waxing and polishing.  I can't wait...
> *



Deezamn! That's whaz up. You keeping it moving. See you next weekend


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 7 2007, 11:50 AM~8738935
> *I can't beleave u sold it man!Dat was a nice cutty too.How much did u sell it fo???
> *


$6500


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 6 2007, 10:12 PM~8735712
> *I TALKED TO CHRIS TODAY AND WAS ASKED TO POST A COUPLE OF THANGS TO MAKE THIS A LITTLE MORE CLEAR:
> 
> $25.00 TO GET INTO GATE AND $10.00 IN ADDITION TO THAT TO SHOW OR HOP, SO $35.00 TOTAL.
> ...


Thankz alot fo clearin' dat up homie...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 8 2007, 07:41 PM~8748195
> *$6500
> *


I would-of gave you that for it...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 6 2007, 10:56 PM~8736012
> *no my girl wanted on the puter ..
> 
> 2005
> ...


Good lookin' out Ice-Berg...U took some good-ass pics homie!Thankz alot man!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

you guys forgot this pic.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/blacksunday2.wmv


----------



## c4obert (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks like i wil riding shotgun this one. Figured i would give someone else a shot at that baby bounce trophy this year. Don't want to rob all of ya from it twice in a row. It should still be a good show, if it stops raining in time. Big ups to the Individuals for putting on one hello of a show.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 8 2007, 08:54 PM~8748516
> *http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/blacksunday2.wmv
> *


do u still got that purple lincoln


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 9 2007, 06:18 PM~8752255
> *do u still got that purple lincoln
> *











This one. :biggrin: yeah i still got it and it was the first 90's on hydros out of the MO.And it was the highest then and it's STILL ON TOP. :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

yeah that cars sick


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whatz up STL?Who all is goin to Black Sunday from the LOU???I hope it don't rain... :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 9 2007, 06:30 PM~8752313
> *And it was the highest then and it's STILL ON TOP. :biggrin:
> 
> *



It wasn't the highest this day! :cheesy: I think mine was. :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 9 2007, 11:18 PM~8754528
> *It wasn't the highest this day!   :cheesy:   I think mine was.   :0
> 
> 
> ...


i think it was higher before it broke. i might still have a video of it too. :biggrin: :uh:What about at lonas show when i beat you and justin???????????Or at tulsa the first 2 years when you didn't bring your ride??????????????
Or when i punked you at your house???????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8754528
> *It wasn't the highest this day!  :cheesy:  I think mine was.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats crazy looking shit, thats a cool pic though for sure :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 10 2007, 12:49 AM~8755352
> *i think it was higher before it broke. i might still have a video of it too. :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


I would like to see that video actually. :cheesy: :ugh:

Well then how about this day? :0  Still on top??!?? :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 10 2007, 04:18 AM~8754528
> *It wasn't the highest this day!   :cheesy:   I think mine was.   :0
> 
> 
> ...


You know what dan i did right a long come back at what you said but i edited it.It's funny to me how you always have to come in and say shit after we post something.Tinos had his car a long time and everyone always likes it at shows,and it's hoppin it's ass off now. higher then anything YOU have ever had.Your never gonna change and niether are we so whats the piont of talking shit on each others cars.If you gotta problem with me or tino come see us end of story,i'm not wasting my time on you anymore.I'm talking to mike again,i've talked to billy,this shit is old.Keep on hateing if you want i'm done.Bottom line is we are in one of the best clubs out there we are puttin out cars still, after all these years being opened.And alot of folks at shows give us props so trust me what you think means nothing.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

man all this shit talking is fucking stupid...just dont see why everyone cant get along and just hop and be happy with 1st, 2nd, or 30th.....it dont make a fuck...were low riders not jr high schoolers 
i know you 2 have a past history but hell this coming weekend just put it behind you so EVERYONE can have a good time without a bunch of jr high school bullshit.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 10 2007, 04:40 PM~8757343
> *man all this shit talking is fucking stupid...just dont see why everyone cant get along and just hop and be happy with 1st, 2nd, or 30th.....it dont make a fuck...were low riders not jr high schoolers
> i know you 2 have a past history but hell this coming weekend just put it behind you so EVERYONE can have a good time without a bunch of jr high school bullshit.....
> *


I agree and have let him get me into alot of this shit talking back and forth,It's hard when someone talks shit on your work,or car,or club to just let it go.But i'm trying,all this shit with him and with others is really stupid.but as everyone can see he's the one that usally starts it,none of his other club mates fill the need to talk shit after we post up our work only him because he can't stand to see us doing good.Any way we'll see you at the show i hope come by and have a drink with us,i'd love to see the caddy up close.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2007, 12:11 PM~8757481
> *I agree and have let him get me into alot of this shit talking back and forth,It's hard when someone talks shit on your work,or car,or club to just let it go.But i'm trying,all this shit with him and with others is really stupid.but as everyone can see he's the one that usally starts it,none of his other club mates fill the need to talk shit after we post up our work only him because he can't stand to see us doing good.Any way we'll see you at the show i hope come by and have a drink with us,i'd love to see the caddy up close.
> *


yeah i know the feeling i just dont want to come to a show to see people do the same shit they do on here lol....
if its not raining next weekend ill bring the caddy up...if its raining ill still be up


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2007, 11:14 AM~8757213
> *You know what dan i did right a long come back at what you said but i edited it.It's funny to me how you always have to come in and say shit after we post something.Tinos had his car a long time and everyone always likes it at shows,and it's hoppin it's ass off now. higher then anything YOU have ever had.Your never gonna change and niether are we so whats the piont of talking shit on each others cars.If you gotta problem with me or tino come see us end of story,i'm not wasting my time on you anymore.I'm talking to mike again,i've talked to billy,this shit is old.Keep on hateing if you want i'm done.Bottom line is we are in one of the best clubs out there we are puttin out cars still, after all these years being opened.And alot of folks at shows give us props so trust me what you think means nothing.
> *


You're too emotional. lol He said he's still on top...I say we still on top...big fucking deal, everybody does it. :dunno: Get over it and stop freaking out. I haven't talked big shit on here for real in a long time by choice....and you are still doing it all over and I haven't said shit about it or wanted to get in a stupid argument. The only reason the battles have stopped on here is because I have self control...I know you don't. Have a nice day. :cheesy:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jul 30 2007, 02:09 PM~8427952
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>I can't wait for Sunday!Itz gonna be COOL!Im lookin' foward to it!See ya all there!*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 10 2007, 12:49 AM~8755352
> *i think it was higher before it broke. i might still have a video of it too. :biggrin:  :uh:What about at lonas show when i beat you and justin???????????Or at tulsa the first 2 years when you didn't bring your ride??????????????
> Or when i punked you at your house???????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



awww look at that....you went back and edited your post. :tears: I think the la lista latina show was the only show you beat us...the only one out of tons! haha. Still on top???? I don't need to step down to your level. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

.......the only one out of tons! yeah right, like we hopp each other all the time. ...... :uh:what was it ,........ like once a year there for awhile ? like or don't, i finally had a chance to work on it. and it's doin what it's doin........ i still own it, i still like it, and i'm still gonna do stuff to it..... and i still got more commin. sooner then you may think....
i maintain 3 buisnesses, 2 of which are mine and i'm still puttin out rides. at this piont it's the highest town car from k.c.. so as far as i'm concerend i'm still on top.
don't take it so personal. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 9 2007, 07:09 PM~8752628
> *yeah that cars sick
> *


sorry bro, got side tracked. so what u been up to mr hydrota ? long time no talk.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 10 2007, 03:12 PM~8758770
> *.......the only one out of tons!  yeah right, like we hopp each other all the time. ...... :uh:what was it ,........ like once a year there for awhile ? like or don't, i finally had a chance to work on it. and it's doin what it's doin........ i still own it, i still like it, and i'm still gonna do stuff to it..... and i  still got more commin. sooner then you may think....
> i maintain 3 buisnesses, 2 of which are mine and i'm still puttin out rides. at this piont it's the highest town car from k.c.. so as far as i'm concerend i'm still on top.
> don't take it so personal. :biggrin:
> *


I might have to build a town car next week then. :biggrin: Its all good....can't we all...






...just get along. \/\/\/\/ lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 10 2007, 05:49 PM~8757758
> *You're too emotional.   lol   He said he's still on top...I say we still on top...big fucking deal, everybody does it.  :dunno: Get over it and stop freaking out.  I haven't talked big shit on here for real in a long time by choice....and you are still doing it all over and I haven't said shit about it or wanted to get in a stupid argument.  The only reason the battles have stopped on here is because I have self control...I know you don't.  Have a nice day.   :cheesy:
> *


The name of the car is ,still on top.It had nothing to do with you fools.And every day is a good day for us.And you always say it like you've beat us so many times. :uh: Who many shows did we go to and were the highest there and you all weren't anywhere around?When scooty went to the 314 show and hopped 20 inches we didn't say streetriders killed hi-cal even though our monte did 72 and was the highest there.But you do that kinda bitch shit all the time.You are truely pathetic.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 10 2007, 08:34 PM~8758888
> *I might have to build a town car next week then.  :biggrin:  Its all good....can't we all...
> ...just get along.  \/\/\/\/  lol
> 
> ...


Damn you've been getting punked for years.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

This is going to sound like shit talking but,


What the odds on breaking 2 ball joints at the exact same time, it has to be in the millions.



and no im not talking shit,i would really like to know the odds...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 10 2007, 05:15 PM~8759484
> *This is going to sound like shit talking but,
> What the odds on breaking 2 ball joints at the exact same time,  it has to be in the millions.
> and no im not talking shit,i would really like to know the odds...
> *



lol me to


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2007, 04:06 PM~8759437
> *Damn you've been getting punked for years.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Who the fuck took that picture... That was a long time ago and I was still fat :biggrin: Still drinkin go figure and what wearing a white tee some things don't change....


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 10 2007, 06:14 PM~8759882
> *Who the fuck took that picture... That was a long time ago and I was still fat :biggrin:    Still drinkin go figure and what wearing a white tee some things don't change....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

But on a serious note everyone needs to chill out and enjoy the upcoming weekend.. I for one am and rest assured I won't be involved in any bullshit unless it's brought to me... :angry:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HEY YOU FOOLS TAKE THIS ARGUMENT TO THE KC SIDESHOW THREAD. YOUR ARGUEING IS LIKE A SOAP OPERA AND I NEED THE RATINGS BOOST. HA HA HA...\



LETS KEEP IT ON TOP.....
\
MORE VIOLENCE, MAYBE SOME GRATIOUS SEX ......days of ofo our lives shit////


:machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: uffin: :guns: :burn: :burn: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 2 2007, 04:10 PM~8458116
> *i know lalo's f;eetwood is going to be there  lookin for the caddy killa and i can be sure PINKY BITCHES will be there lookin for the red nosed BITCH...weld that bumper on this time boysblue monte lookin for a hop...on?
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

dont forget ill have a clearence sale on truucha shirts and back isue dvds also ill be bringing so hydraulics parts like acumax sol. , rev deep cups, prestolite motors in chrome and a couple old school plus , chrome tanks, backing plates, front deep cups.... so look for the big guy in the silver 300c ill be havin a trunk sale :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 10 2007, 06:19 PM~8759940
> *But on a serious note everyone needs to chill out and enjoy the upcoming  weekend.. I for one am and rest assured I won't be involved in any bullshit unless it's brought to me... :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 10 2007, 06:19 PM~8759940
> *But on a serious note everyone needs to chill out and enjoy the upcoming  weekend.. I for one am and rest assured I won't be involved in any bullshit unless it's brought to me... :angry:
> *


You not get in trouble




































yeah right. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

mike

remember when we were playin ball at Burke and that ninja in sweat pants and a golf club started talking shit....

good times


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 10 2007, 12:48 PM~8758140
> *awww look at that....you went back and edited your post.  :tears:  I think the la lista latina show was the only show you beat us...the only one out of tons!  haha.  Still on top????  I don't need to step down to your level.    :biggrin:
> *


hey now the old killer b cutty was swanging that day damn that was back in the day even got a pic and a little letter in the paper that day :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

that day when booth ball joints broke was the 2nd car show I had ever been to and somebody pulled up their shit and had a gun in their paints and whas like whats up like cube did in boys in the hood I was back in the cuts away from the hop didnt even know what a ball joint was that day so i decided to build the monte into a hopper thanks everybody that influenced me cause all the shit talkin guns and hopping 

then the lona lista where dan and mike where arging I didnt have the cutty that year i still had the monte the next year was when i had the killer b cutty 


Damn do I feel old ha 

how bout that white tee and that cup in your hand mike your right some thangs never change ha :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 10 2007, 08:26 PM~8760876
> *hey now the old killer b cutty was swanging that day damn that was back in the day even got a pic and a little letter in the paper that day  :biggrin:
> *


Damn i forgot about that we tied didn't we?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 10 2007, 08:38 PM~8760993
> *that day when booth ball joints broke was the 2nd car show I had ever been to and somebody pulled up their shit and had a gun in their paints and whas like whats up like cube did in boys in the hood I was back in the cuts away from the hop didnt even know what a ball joint was that day so i decided to build the monte into a hopper thanks everybody that influenced me cause all the shit talkin guns and hopping
> 
> then the lona lista where dan and mike where arging I didnt have the cutty that year  i still had the monte the next year was when i had the killer b cutty
> ...


Funny part about that day was i didn't hopp my car because the springs weren't broke in,but right after the show we went home and broke them in and it was on the bumper hard.Ask mike he helped break then in,i got that on tape too.And dans only did like 30 that day. :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 10 2007, 06:26 PM~8760876
> *hey now the old killer b cutty was swanging that day damn that was back in the day even got a pic and a little letter in the paper that day  :biggrin:
> *


What are u gonna take to Black Sunday this year,since u got rid of the cutty?????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 10 2007, 09:36 PM~8761450
> *Funny part about that day was i didn't hopp my car because the springs weren't broke in,but right after the show we went home and broke them in and it was on the bumper hard.Ask mike he helped break then in,i got that on tape too.And dans only did like 30 that day. :biggrin:
> *


30 more than you that day! :0 Plus don't forget I bumpered it over in the corner after I fixed my switch wire and Chris Lona was pissed cuz I was hopping my car outside the pit. lol :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 10 2007, 06:14 PM~8759882
> *Who the fuck took that picture... That was a long time ago and I was still fat :biggrin:    Still drinkin go figure and what wearing a white tee some things don't change....
> *



Man I got secret picture ninjas everywhere!!! :cheesy:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whatz up KC?Who all iz commin' to the LOU on Sunday?Mo. lowriderz...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 10 2007, 11:35 PM~8762713
> *Whatz up KC?Who all iz commin' to the LOU on Sunday?Mo. lowriderz...
> *


Everybody!!!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 10 2007, 08:28 PM~8761373
> *Damn i forgot about that we tied didn't we?
> *


damn it took a minute to remember that they said we tied but the linc look a lil higher to me matter of fact i never got my trophie from them


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 10 2007, 08:28 PM~8761373
> *Damn i forgot about that we tied didn't we?
> *



I WENT THRU THE PHOTO ALBUM AND I GOT PICS OF EVERYBODYS CAR HOPPING :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 10 2007, 10:32 PM~8762677
> *What are u gonna take to Black Sunday this year,since u got rid of the cutty?????
> *



IM ROLLING THE CADDY WITH DS &VS BABY :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 10 2007, 10:34 PM~8762698
> *30 more than you that day!  :0  Plus don't forget I bumpered it over in the corner after I fixed my switch wire and Chris Lona was pissed cuz I was hopping my car outside the pit.  lol    :cheesy:
> *



I REMEMBER THAT TO FK WHITE BOYS


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 11 2007, 11:17 AM~8765492
> *I WENT THRU THE PHOTO ALBUM AND I GOT PICS OF EVERYBODYS CAR HOPPING  :biggrin:
> *


hey cut, you need to bring your photo albums of old shows and lowriders with you to HOPTOBERFEST. we want to see how everybody has progressed through the years. we havn't posted it yet but we want everybody to do the same just for shits and giggles.

wait till you see all of our old minitruckin pics :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

not going to make it up...maybe next year


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

when is the hobtoberfest in KC ? might try to make that one


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 11 2007, 10:28 AM~8765575
> *not going to make it up...maybe next year
> *


MAN I WAS LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEE THE CHICK :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 11 2007, 11:31 AM~8765592
> *MAN I WAS LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEE THE CHICK  :cheesy:
> *


she wouldnt have came anyway lol.....i was exicted about coming but wasnt looking forward to driving my caddy that far lol....but things happen so maybe next month ill be in kc


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 11 2007, 11:30 AM~8765585
> *when is the hobtoberfest in KC ? might try to make that one
> *


october 14
minor park
1500 red bridge rd.
kansas city mo.
9 a.m. to ??????


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> she wouldnt have came anyway lol.....i was exicted about coming but wasnt looking forward to driving my caddy that far lol....but things happen so maybe next month ill be in kc
> [/quot
> 
> 
> HOPE SO I WOULD LIKE TO MEET YOU AND CHECK OUT THAT CADDY


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> > she wouldnt have came anyway lol.....i was exicted about coming but wasnt looking forward to driving my caddy that far lol....but things happen so maybe next month ill be in kc
> > [/quot
> > HOPE SO I WOULD LIKE TO MEET YOU AND CHECK OUT THAT CADDY
> 
> ...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 11 2007, 09:18 AM~8765499
> *IM ROLLING THE CADDY WITH DS &VS BABY :biggrin:
> *


So,are u gonna change your name to ''CADDYMAN'' & not ''CUTMAN'' now? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I can't wait to meet u homie...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 11 2007, 09:28 AM~8765575
> *not going to make it up...maybe next year
> *


Aaron,that really SUCKZ man!I was lookin' forward to meetin' u homie!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 11 2007, 11:14 AM~8765471
> *damn it took a minute to remember that they said we tied but the linc look a lil higher to me matter of fact i never got my trophie from them
> *



No trophy!!! U got jacked fool!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if Todd is comin' to Black Sunday or not???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so maybe i might still come ..i still have the hotel reserved....ill know more come friday when i check the weather


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 11 2007, 02:08 PM~8767110
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no todds not comin


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 11 2007, 11:17 AM~8765492
> *I WENT THRU THE PHOTO ALBUM AND I GOT PICS OF EVERYBODYS CAR HOPPING  :biggrin:
> *


Post them up. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

hey guys my dad has a professional filming company and was wanting to know if he came up and filmed the show and hop contest would anyone be willing to buy copies? he can film and make you a dvd live on the spot....he can do the whole show..he can focus on your car or the whole hop..can make you your own personalized dvd of your ride.... whatever you want he can do it

do you all think the raceway would have a problem with him filming and selling copys or would it be better to film then sell the copys later like TRUCCHA does?

let me know hes interested in coming up to film it


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 7 2007, 10:21 PM~8743371
> *So am I  :0  And next weekend im gonna change my name to Westside Caddy Killa  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Its gonna be a good time win or lose I still plan on hittin the bumper the most times    :biggrin:
> *


 Bring that to la


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 11 2007, 04:34 AM~8762698
> *30 more than you that day!  :0  Plus don't forget I bumpered it over in the corner after I fixed my switch wire and Chris Lona was pissed cuz I was hopping my car outside the pit.  lol    :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 11 2007, 05:10 PM~8768000
> *hey guys my dad has a professional filming company and was wanting to know if he came up and filmed the show and hop contest would anyone be willing to buy copies? he can film and make you a dvd live on the spot....he can do the whole show..he can focus on your car or the whole hop..can make you your own personalized dvd of your ride.... whatever you want he can do it
> 
> do you all think the raceway would have a problem with him filming and selling copys or would it be better to film then sell the copys later like TRUCCHA does?
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

5 days bitches :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 11 2007, 08:32 PM~8769438
> *5 days bitches :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 11 2007, 01:48 PM~8766937
> *So,are u gonna change your name to ''CADDYMAN'' & not ''CUTMAN'' now? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I can't wait to meet u homie...
> *


your gonna think im a fool but i almost bought another one saturday about 2 hours after i got rid of mine


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 11 2007, 02:05 PM~8767084
> *No trophy!!!  U got jacked fool
> 
> *


yeah now that i did remember im still not to happy about it


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 11 2007, 04:06 PM~8767975
> *Post them up. :biggrin:
> *


i aint got a clue how or i would


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 11 2007, 07:32 PM~8769438
> *5 days bitches :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    No Sleep im workin on my new idea :scrutinize:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 11 2007, 09:09 PM~8770886
> *     No Sleep im workin on my new idea  :scrutinize:
> *


Hey can i get a hop.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 11 2007, 09:09 PM~8770886
> *     No Sleep im workin on my new idea  :scrutinize:
> *


HELLO CAN I GET A HOP. :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2007, 11:19 PM~8771548
> *Hey can i get a hop.
> *


Is this switchman individuals? And sure you can get a hop  Bring that single pump lincoln it will be a good hop


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2007, 11:26 PM~8771591
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HELLO CAN I GET A HOP. :biggrin:
> *


Sure you can get a hop it would be a honor to go up against the switchman LA and what if I win?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: If you are who I think you are ive been watchin you in lowrider videos since the early 20s :rofl: I met you with chris and them out in LA at M&Ms


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 11 2007, 05:10 PM~8768000
> *hey guys my dad has a professional filming company and was wanting to know if he came up and filmed the show and hop contest would anyone be willing to buy copies? he can film and make you a dvd live on the spot....he can do the whole show..he can focus on your car or the whole hop..can make you your own personalized dvd of your ride.... whatever you want he can do it
> 
> do you all think the raceway would have a problem with him filming and selling copys or would it be better to film then sell the copys later like TRUCCHA does?
> ...


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I knew I had a pic somewhere.....I think its a little more than 30. ha! I forgot I knocked the bumper while I was on the stick too...from the door!  No competition. lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice pic dan


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks....that was the first 'show' I ever took it too....my driveshaft wasn't shortened yet so it was limiting my rear lock up.  But back then it was still doing the most anyway for a street car. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2007, 10:54 AM~8773606
> *Thanks....that was the first 'show' I ever took it too....my driveshaft wasn't shortened yet so it was limiting my rear lock up.    But back then it was still doing the most anyway for a street car. :biggrin:
> *



yeah i wish i could have came up with the cash a while back when it was for sale...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 12 2007, 04:25 AM~8772629
> *Sure you can get a hop it would be a honor to go up against the switchman LA and what if I win??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: If you are who I think you are ive been watchin you in lowrider videos since the early 20s  :rofl: I met you with chris and them out in LA at M&Ms
> *


ITS ME AND I NO WHO YOU ARE. YOU NEED TO TRY HOP ON 13 LIKE IDO. WE DONT RIDE THAM OUTHEAR. 14        :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 12 2007, 11:37 AM~8773862
> *ITS ME AND I NO WHO YOU ARE.  YOU NEED TO TRY HOP ON 13 LIKE IDO. WE DONT  RIDE THAM OUTHEAR. 14               :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

man its looking like this is going to be a good show.....going to be worth the drive just for the shit talking :roflmao:



so no one interested in having the show and hop filmed ?


----------



## trebubb63 (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 11 2007, 10:26 PM~8771591
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HELLO CAN I GET A HOP. :biggrin:
> *


what up switch tell the 'I' FAMILY WHAT UP


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2007, 03:39 PM~8773494
> *I knew I had a pic somewhere.....I think its a little more than 30.  ha!  I forgot I knocked the bumper while I was on the stick too...from the door!   No competition.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Again no competion because we didn't hopp at the show,ask big mike he can tell you what tinos did right after the show when we broke in the springs and it was more then that shit. :0 :0 :0 :0 If i was a dork i would post a pic of the video we have. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2007, 03:54 PM~8773606
> *Thanks....that was the first 'show' I ever took it too....my driveshaft wasn't shortened yet so it was limiting my rear lock up.    But back then it was still doing the most anyway for a street car. :biggrin:
> *


No it wasn't. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

See you can't stop....nobody was talking to you...but you have to reply!?! Who has the problem? :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2007, 09:39 AM~8773494
> *
> 
> 
> ...





SHIT FORGET THAT HOPPIN WHAT ABOUT THAT BLAZER IN THAT PIC :0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 12 2007, 02:33 PM~8775620
> *SHIT FORGET THAT HOPPIN WHAT ABOUT THAT BLAZER IN THAT PIC :0
> *



that mug is WICKED


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 12 2007, 10:37 AM~8773862
> *ITS ME AND I NO WHO YOU ARE.  YOU NEED TO TRY HOP ON 13 LIKE IDO. WE DONT  RIDE THAM OUTHEAR. 14               :biggrin:
> *


Bring me a set Ill throw em on before we hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> See you can't stop....nobody was talking to you...but you have to reply!?! Who has the problem? :biggrin:
> [/quote} :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:Just l;ike you.I'll give you one thing at least your lincoln had a v8. :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

:biggrin: 
http://img.youtube.com/watch?v=WldMY1-UsRQ
Let me try again.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

blahhh bla bla bla blahhhhhhhhhhhhh


THATS SHIT DON'T EVER FUCKIN STOP 


i might just make the drive this year 
anyway 
with no car since i can't build a hopper 
anyways :angry:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 10 2007, 01:16 PM~8758801
> *sorry bro, got side tracked. so what u been up to mr hydrota ? long time no talk.
> *


what up, no i aint hydrota but i hang with him, i've met u with him at a show a while back


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 12 2007, 08:18 PM~8777204
> *:biggrin:
> http://img.youtube.com/watch?v=WldMY1-UsRQ
> Let me try again.
> *



fix your video muahfuggah!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 12 2007, 11:45 AM~8774256
> *man its looking like this is going to be a good show.....going to be worth the drive just for the shit talking :roflmao:
> so no one interested in having the show and hop filmed ?
> *


I dont think a few people will want to take that painfull memory home with them on video :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

See everyone sunday


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 12 2007, 09:50 PM~8778243
> *I dont think a few people will want to take that painfull memory home with them on video :roflmao:
> *


lol let alone pay for one.....oh well was worth a shot....how long is the hop contest? i want to record it with my cam but can only record like 28 mins...so i need to know if ill need another card lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 13 2007, 02:36 AM~8780085
> *See everyone sunday
> *


who all is coming from your area? is panty dropper going to be there :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 12 2007, 06:39 PM~8777790
> *blahhh bla bla bla blahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> THATS SHIT DON'T EVER FUCKIN STOP
> i might just make the drive this year
> ...


hey man the winter's over what happened to you :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 12 2007, 05:25 AM~8772629
> *Sure you can get a hop it would be a honor to go up against the switchman LA and what if I win??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: If you are who I think you are ive been watchin you in lowrider videos since the early 20s  :rofl: I met you with chris and them out in LA at M&Ms
> *


I remember that trip homie! I was reppin my STL Cardinal hat :biggrin: 
......the one I bought at that one swap meet. Not slauson that other one


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 12 2007, 05:25 AM~8772629
> *Sure you can get a hop it would be a honor to go up against the switchman LA and what if I win??????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: If you are who I think you are ive been watchin you in lowrider videos since the early 20s  :rofl: I met you with chris and them out in LA at M&Ms
> *


Yeah, homie rode in the van to Vegas wit us huh. Very nice trip, big I treated us right. Even bought us Roscos as soon as we got there. :biggrin: Real cool cats


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 13 2007, 05:12 PM~8784997
> *Yeah, homie rode in the van to Vegas wit us huh. Very nice trip, big I treated us right. Even bought us Roscos as soon as we got there.  :biggrin: Real cool cats
> *


Yeah and hey switchman I might buy you some white castles after I break that lincoln off :biggrin:  To return the hospitality :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 11 2007, 08:47 PM~8770674
> *your gonna think im a fool but i almost bought another one saturday about 2 hours after i got rid of mine
> *


Now dat soundz like some shit I'd do! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Str8 up...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 11 2007, 03:10 PM~8768000
> *hey guys my dad has a professional filming company and was wanting to know if he came up and filmed the show and hop contest would anyone be willing to buy copies? he can film and make you a dvd live on the spot....he can do the whole show..he can focus on your car or the whole hop..can make you your own personalized dvd of your ride.... whatever you want he can do it
> 
> do you all think the raceway would have a problem with him filming and selling copys or would it be better to film then sell the copys later like TRUCCHA does?
> ...


Aaron,u need to PM BigLux(SHAWN),& ask him about the rules @ Black Sunday...I think he might know a lil something bout filming @ Black Sunday! :biggrin:  :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 14 2007, 01:37 AM~8788123
> *Aaron,u need to PM BigLux(SHAWN),& ask him about the rules @ Black Sunday...I think he might know a lil something bout filming @ Black Sunday! :biggrin:    :0
> *


ok ill just ask when im up there this weekend....hes not going to be able to make it now


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

what time is everyone meeting up in STL tomorrow?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2007, 09:07 AM~8789649
> *what time is everyone meeting up in STL tomorrow?
> *


Im tryin to get something put together for saturday for all the out of towners to meet up at a central location and kick it as soon as I figure out a location I will post up directions


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 13 2007, 08:36 PM~8786448
> *Yeah and hey switchman I might buy you some white castles after I break that lincoln off  :biggrin:    To return the hospitality  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
with cheese!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 14 2007, 10:55 AM~8789913
> *Im tryin to get something put together for saturday for all the out of towners to meet up at a central location and kick it as soon as I figure out a location I will post up directions
> *


yeah man let me know...i plan on leaving Hollister at 6-7am...My hotel is in Caseyville IL about 8 miles from the raceway im told...so i plan to go there and check in then go from there into STL...but dont know where to go since i dont really want to get to far into STL cause i dont need no trouble lmao
there was talk of a cruise for Sat night to...i want to do that as well


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2007, 10:54 AM~8790282
> *yeah man let me know...i plan on leaving Hollister at 6-7am...My hotel is in Caseyville IL about 8 miles from the raceway im told...so i plan to go there and check in then go from there into STL...but dont know where to go since i dont really want to get to far into STL cause i dont need no trouble lmao
> there was talk of a cruise for Sat night to...i want to do that as well
> *


Are you bringing the lac?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 14 2007, 11:59 AM~8790318
> *Are you bringing the lac?
> *


thats the plan :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2007, 11:02 AM~8790330
> *thats the plan :cheesy:
> *


Tight bro I might have to get the 62 Vert out for some sat night cruzin :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 14 2007, 12:12 PM~8790391
> *Tight bro I might have to get the 62 Vert out for some sat night cruzin  :0
> *


cool


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Us "I"ndiana boys we be there on Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2007, 09:03 AM~8789631
> *ok ill just ask when im up there this weekend....hes not going to be able to make it now
> *


yea just get at me on saterday or sunday


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

cars packed up and ready to go...all needed tools under the seats and a spare tire in the trunk in a trash bag along with chairs :roflmao: no im not kidding :roflmao:

:biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

some of us from kc are leaving about 10 in the morning all the cars being towed are comming later in the day see you guys hopefully tonight fore sure on sunday


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 15 2007, 05:15 AM~8794766
> *some of us from kc are leaving about 10 in the morning all the cars being towed are comming later in the day see you guys hopefully tonight fore sure on sunday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 12 2007, 03:37 PM~8773862
> *ITS ME AND I NO WHO YOU ARE.  YOU NEED TO TRY HOP ON 13 LIKE IDO. WE DONT  RIDE THAM OUTHEAR. 14               :biggrin:
> *



he hopped on one 13 a few weeks ago after i left ..that should be a start ... to bad i missed it ..


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 11 2007, 12:38 AM~8760993
> *that day when booth ball joints broke was the 2nd car show I had ever been to and somebody pulled up their shit and had a gun in their paints and whas like whats up like cube did in boys in the hood I was back in the cuts away from the hop didnt even know what a ball joint was that day so i decided to build the monte into a hopper thanks everybody that influenced me cause all the shit talkin guns and hopping
> 
> then the lona lista where dan and mike where arging I didnt have the cutty that year  i still had the monte the next year was when i had the killer b cutty
> ...


was it at the world of wheels and the damn alarm went off while hopping .. i think i got that on video ha ha !


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 9 2007, 02:23 AM~8748387
> *you guys forgot this pic.
> 
> 
> ...


ah yeah .. i remeber that day ...i was like [email protected]# hopping! 

no more 64 off the freeway so dont freak out when you all drive past and theres a 4 door caprice there ..


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 03:41 PM~8783066
> *who all is coming from your area? is panty dropper going to be there :cheesy:
> *


I dont think there are any cars coming from KY :uh:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2007, 01:51 AM~8795235
> *I dont think there are any cars coming from KY  :uh:
> *


THEN WHY POST


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2007, 01:51 AM~8795235
> *I dont think there are any cars coming from KY  :uh:
> *


dam....oh well it was worth a shot.....ill be there...about to leave for STL now :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey 61 on 3 are you comin to black sunday?


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 14 2007, 08:07 AM~8789649
> *what time is everyone meeting up in STL tomorrow?
> *


 :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 14 2007, 11:51 PM~8795235
> *I dont think there are any cars coming from KY  :uh:
> *


WHY NOT???


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

were on our way , see ya soon


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 15 2007, 11:20 AM~8796559
> *were on our way , see ya soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 13 2007, 07:36 PM~8786448
> *Yeah and hey switchman I might buy you some white castles after I break that lincoln off  :biggrin:    To return the hospitality  :biggrin:
> *


YOU BREAK ME OFF. THAT WONT HAPIN.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 14 2007, 11:25 PM~8795141
> *he hopped on one 13 a few weeks ago after i left ..that should be a start ... to bad i missed it ..
> *


hahahahahahahaa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im here bitches!!! (in STL that is)


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 15 2007, 02:27 PM~8797182
> *im here bitches!!!  (in STL that is)
> *


cool were you at


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jul 30 2007, 02:09 PM~8427952
> *Thats right folks you've been talking about it now its official!!
> 
> Black Sunday is going down!!
> ...


I'll be gettin ready to roll out in about 12 hours from now,yall... :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 15 2007, 10:20 AM~8796559
> *were on our way , see ya soon
> *


Pinky,we'll see ya 2-morrow homie...Drive safe man!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

the silver 300 is loaded down with goodies, old school pluses, chrome prestolite motors, reverse deep cups, front deep cups, acumax noids, 3 1/2 ton morebounce coils, some videos, thro away cameras, and t shirts


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 15 2007, 01:27 PM~8797182
> *im here bitches!!!  (in STL that is)
> *


Oh shit,look out St. Louis...Aaron is in da LOU! :cheesy:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 15 2007, 06:48 PM~8798788
> *the silver 300 is loaded down with goodies, old school pluses, chrome prestolite motors, reverse deep cups, front deep cups, acumax noids, 3 1/2 ton morebounce coils, some videos, thro away cameras, and t shirts
> *


Damn,u ain't even playin' - huh Shawn!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

[SIZE=14]ooo i almost forgot chrome tanks and backing plates[/SIZE]


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 15 2007, 07:50 PM~8798798
> *Damn,u ain't even playin' - huh Shawn!
> *



NO SIR I PLAN ON BEING THE MIDWESTS #1 HYDRAULICS DEALER


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 15 2007, 06:50 PM~8798799
> *[SIZE=14]ooo i almost forgot chrome tanks and backing plates[/SIZE]
> *


so no more truucha filming, what happened with that?


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 15 2007, 07:52 PM~8798812
> *so no more truucha filming, what happened with that?
> *



I decided I was spending to much time behind a booth and a camera, so i decided to quit and build a car....coming in the summer of 08..... Plus i wasent really into it anymore we filmed alot of the same stuff all the time. I want to start my own video with alot of street and show footage...but we will see where the rode takes me


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

I just got back from a lil car show a while ago,& now I got my batts. on da charger!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 15 2007, 07:57 PM~8798841
> *I just got back from a lil car show a while ago,& now I got my batts. on da charger!
> *



makein um hott


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 15 2007, 06:57 PM~8798844
> *makein um hott
> *


U know it homie!Gotz to get em ready fo 2-morrow,ya know...


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 15 2007, 08:03 PM~8798883
> *U know it homie!Gotz to get em ready fo 2-morrow,ya know...
> *


  hno:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 15 2007, 07:06 PM~8798909
> *  hno:
> *


I stopped by O'reilly auto parts,& got my ticket already... :0 I heard they was sellin' tickets - on the radio.  So,I saved my-self $5.00,by doin' that! :cheesy:


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

HOSTILE C.C. WILL BE THEIR 2 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

see you there boyz....is bucky comin


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam that Larry Flynt Hustler Club in kingshighway is a bad ass club! they got some nice hands on action with some nice girl on girl shit there a while ago....best 2 bucks i ever spent :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 15 2007, 09:34 PM~8799415
> *dam that Larry Flynt Hustler Club in kingshighway is a bad ass club! they got some nice hands on action with some nice girl on girl shit there a while ago....best 2 bucks i ever spent :roflmao:
> *


lol cheap bastard


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 15 2007, 08:34 PM~8799415
> *dam that Larry Flynt Hustler Club in kingshighway is a bad ass club! they got some nice hands on action with some nice girl on girl shit there a while ago....best 2 bucks i ever spent :roflmao:
> *


Yeah,it is a cool boob-club... :biggrin: And,they let u get away with shit,dat u can't do at any other tit-bar. :uh: How did u like those $8.00 beers,homie??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Big M is in town..........


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 15 2007, 06:56 PM~8798837
> *I decided I was spending to much time behind a booth and a camera, so i decided to quit and build a car....coming in the summer of 08..... Plus i wasent really into it anymore we filmed alot of the same stuff all the time. I want to start my own video with alot of street and show footage...but we will see where the rode takes me
> *


that would be cool you should definitly try to do your own video, get more of the midwest :thumbsup:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Just left the garage an hour ago with other 314 members. we'll be there today reppin with a few rides - FINALLY!!!!!

Tired as fuck. bout to hop in the shower and go to sleep for 3 hours.

The good news is that it looks like our hard work was not in vain - I just checked the weather and they are calling for partly cloudy high of 78. You can't get too much better weather than that. 

I think we are about to have one of the best Black Sundays ever.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 16 2007, 06:10 AM~8800560
> *Just left the garage an hour ago with other 314 members. we'll be there today reppin with a few rides - FINALLY!!!!!
> 
> Tired as fuck. bout to hop in the shower and go to sleep for 3 hours.
> ...


cool get your rest homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOSTILE CAPRICE_@Sep 15 2007, 09:29 PM~8799057
> *HOSTILE C.C. WILL BE THEIR 2 !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Are those girl scout cookies?


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 16 2007, 06:17 AM~8800571
> *Are those girl scout cookies?
> *


61 your up early


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 15 2007, 08:28 AM~8795717
> *Hey 61 on 3 are you comin to black sunday?
> *


I'm not going this year.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gummymane_@Sep 16 2007, 07:22 AM~8800574
> *61 your up early
> *


My 1 year old boy says its time to get up.  :biggrin: 




Good luck and be safe today everyone!!!!


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 16 2007, 06:24 AM~8800581
> *My 1 year old boy says its time to get up.   :biggrin:
> Good luck and be safe today everyone!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: i know the feeling


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 15 2007, 10:38 PM~8799435
> *lol cheap bastard
> *


hey they told me it was 2 bucks and nat was like aaron lets go im like ok...lol....shit was better than the casino where i lost 50 bucks and left.....at least the 14 i spent at the club i got to see some nice ASS lol......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 15 2007, 10:54 PM~8799503
> *Yeah,it is a cool boob-club... :biggrin: And,they let u get away with shit,dat u can't do at any other tit-bar. :uh: How did u like those $8.00 beers,homie??? :0  :0  :0
> *


luckily i dont drink :roflmao: but m friend with me did and paid 5 for a beer...he was bitching the whole time till he seen what he got for a buck :roflmao:

im really surprised what all they let you and the girls get away with there....the clubs down in springfield suck major ass compared to this one....you just watch and thats it unless you pay for the dance.......hell one guy did a little motor boat action on this girl with a big o rack :roflmao: i was like wtf they let him do that? lol


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 16 2007, 05:17 AM~8800571
> *Are those girl scout cookies?
> *


i think so their the fat kid in the middle !!!!LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

no pics yet? i missed the show i know someone from stl. is home already :angry:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 16 2007, 05:28 PM~8802788
> *no pics yet? i missed the show i know someone from stl. is home already  :angry:
> *


lasted till late last time..they have a little get together after too.


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 16 2007, 05:43 PM~8803245
> *lasted till late last time..they have a little get together after too.
> *


you didnt go?


----------



## c4obert (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 16 2007, 06:28 PM~8802788
> *no pics yet? i missed the show i know someone from stl. is home already  :angry:
> *


fuck no, had to make a pit stop at the clubsquare on our way out, gona be a while before we get out of here  :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i have pics :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

waiting...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im uploading pics now


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

tomorrow when i get home ill upload the hop videos :cheesy:


for those that didnt come...you missed a bad ass show!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

yep good pics aaron...look like a great show..i wont miss next year.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 16 2007, 09:40 PM~8804723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn pinky doing it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

damn it was real cool to meet some new people, onesexyfleetwood whats good homie thank for your biz


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks for all your biz!! It was a good trunk sale :biggrin: next week ill have shoes and burnt movies....j/k lol just hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Shitty video but this sums up the name changing ceremony :biggrin: Gotta give props to Lalo though he put up a better fight than most fleetwoods do  It was cool kickin it with everyone I think we need to have a large event like this a few times a summer Nothin better than all those lolos in one spot at one time.  




View My Video


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 16 2007, 10:53 PM~8805460
> *Shitty video but this sums up the name changing ceremony  :biggrin: Gotta give props to Lalo though he put up a better fight than most fleetwoods do   It was cool kickin it with everyone I think we need to have a large event like this a few times a summer Nothin better than all those lolos in one spot at one time.
> View My Video
> *


 :biggrin: damn danny one more caddy kill lmfao j/p looking nice


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2007, 12:04 AM~8804982
> *damn pinky doing it :biggrin:
> *


she was strugglin all day..... tired from the long season, now she needs some repair :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Great show!!! Had a great time! Cool meeting up with some of the LIL members and shooting the shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2007, 05:26 AM~8807082
> *she was strugglin all day..... tired from the long season, now she needs some repair :biggrin:
> *


you guys will get her dack 100% in no time :biggrin:


----------



## bigdee81 (Sep 15, 2007)

Did you know the National Low Rider Association is having their First Annual Car Show on November 04, 2007 and you can get a booth for only $100.00 Spread the Word it's at Veterans Stadium.

Big Dee
Big TymerZ C.C.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERE ARE THE HOPPING PICS AND VIDEOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

would like to thank the individuals for a great time, thanks for having us as usual :biggrin: the new WESTSIDE CADDY KILLA was bangin :0 nice job dan  glad i got to meet todd of the majestics, cool dude, sorry you didnt get to see the full pinky :biggrin: lots of nice rides good hop overall great time  and the pics of the broken pinky looks cool, oh and did anyone get pics of my wife hoppin and almost landing on the fence :0 that would have been sweet :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 17 2007, 02:25 PM~8809323
> *would like to thank the individuals for a great time, thanks for having us as usual :biggrin: the new WESTSIDE CADDY KILLA  was bangin  :0 nice job dan   glad i got to meet todd of the majestics, cool dude, sorry you didnt get to see the full pinky :biggrin:  lots of nice rides good hop overall great time   and the pics of the broken pinky looks cool,  oh and did  anyone get pics of my wife hoppin and almost landing on the fence  :0  that would have been sweet :cheesy:
> *


i got video of her on the switch :0 im working on uploading the hopping videos now


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~ (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 16 2007, 10:29 PM~8804602
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS THANX 4 TAKIN A COUPLE OF NICE 1'S OF MY EL CO AND MY BOYS HOPPER, DIAMOND GIRL FROM PESADOS CHI-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 17 2007, 01:25 PM~8809323
> *would like to thank the individuals for a great time, thanks for having us as usual :biggrin: the new WESTSIDE CADDY KILLA  was bangin  :0 nice job dan   glad i got to meet todd of the majestics, cool dude, sorry you didnt get to see the full pinky :biggrin:  lots of nice rides good hop overall great time   and the pics of the broken pinky looks cool,  oh and did  anyone get pics of my wife hoppin and almost landing on the fence  :0  that would have been sweet :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: that would be the pic of the year lmfao


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 17 2007, 04:53 AM~8805460
> *Shitty video but this sums up the name changing ceremony  :biggrin: Gotta give props to Lalo though he put up a better fight than most fleetwoods do   It was cool kickin it with everyone I think we need to have a large event like this a few times a summer Nothin better than all those lolos in one spot at one time.
> View My Video
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 17 2007, 12:25 PM~8809323
> *would like to thank the individuals for a great time, thanks for having us as usual :biggrin: the new WESTSIDE CADDY KILLA  was bangin  :0 nice job dan   glad i got to meet todd of the majestics, cool dude, sorry you didnt get to see the full pinky :biggrin:  lots of nice rides good hop overall great time   and the pics of the broken pinky looks cool,  oh and did  anyone get pics of my wife hoppin and almost landing on the fence  :0  that would have been sweet :cheesy:
> *


Yeah,it was cool to meet PINKY & get to see what it do.  And,I got to talk to Todd for awhile,& Fabian too...We all seen how St. Louis does it,when Dan(PLAYTIME),& his CADDY KILLA, killed another caddy! :0 :0 :0 I had a damn good time yesterday guyz. :biggrin: It was really nice to see all da low-lowz out 2-gether...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Sep 17 2007, 02:56 PM~8809573
> *NICE PICS THANX 4 TAKIN A COUPLE OF NICE 1'S OF MY EL CO AND MY BOYS HOPPER, DIAMOND GIRL FROM PESADOS CHI-TOWN :biggrin:
> *


no problem very nice elco!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i got a couple hundred pics to go through, ill post asap


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 17 2007, 12:25 PM~8809323
> *would like to thank the individuals for a great time, thanks for having us as usual :biggrin: the new WESTSIDE CADDY KILLA  was bangin  :0 nice job dan   glad i got to meet todd of the majestics, cool dude, sorry you didnt get to see the full pinky :biggrin:  lots of nice rides good hop overall great time   and the pics of the broken pinky looks cool,  oh and did  anyone get pics of my wife hoppin and almost landing on the fence  :0  that would have been sweet :cheesy:
> *


THANKS FOR COMIN OUT!!!!!!!! :cheesy: WE PUT IN A LOT OF EFFORT IN TRYING TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE HAD A NICE TIME AT OUR SHOW. YOU GUYS DEFINATELY PUT A NICE TWIST ON IT. TO ALL OUT OF TOWNERS, PERIOD, IT WAS GREAT HAVING YOU ALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT YEAR. TO ALL OF OUR LOCAL LOWRIDERS: WAY TO COME OUT AND GET ALONG AT A NICE FUNCTION CONTINUING TO SHOW THAT THE S.T.L. IS ALL ABOUT UNITY, LOWRIDIN', AND HAVIN A NICE TIME. THE "I" THANKS YOU.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 17 2007, 05:36 PM~8811115
> *THANKS FOR COMIN OUT!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  WE PUT IN A LOT OF EFFORT IN TRYING TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE HAD A NICE TIME AT OUR SHOW. YOU GUYS DEFINATELY PUT A NICE TWIST ON IT. TO ALL OUT OF TOWNERS, PERIOD, IT WAS GREAT HAVING YOU ALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT YEAR. TO ALL OF OUR LOCAL LOWRIDERS: WAY TO COME OUT AND GET ALONG AT A NICE FUNCTION CONTINUING TO SHOW THAT THE S.T.L. IS ALL ABOUT UNITY, LOWRIDIN', AND HAVIN A NICE TIME.                                                                  THE "I" THANKS YOU.
> *



We did have a great time and The big I always does a great job at bringing us all together! What a way to end the summer


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

heres a short vid just got to get some others working now....there all big files lol
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eb_MbVK9f7Y


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 17 2007, 11:36 PM~8811115
> *THANKS FOR COMIN OUT!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  WE PUT IN A LOT OF EFFORT IN TRYING TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE HAD A NICE TIME AT OUR SHOW. YOU GUYS DEFINATELY PUT A NICE TWIST ON IT. TO ALL OUT OF TOWNERS, PERIOD, IT WAS GREAT HAVING YOU ALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT YEAR. TO ALL OF OUR LOCAL LOWRIDERS: WAY TO COME OUT AND GET ALONG AT A NICE FUNCTION CONTINUING TO SHOW THAT THE S.T.L. IS ALL ABOUT UNITY, LOWRIDIN', AND HAVIN A NICE TIME.                                                                  THE "I" THANKS YOU.
> *


It was a good time,big ups to the I,they just need to break away from the race show.That 25 just to get in per person is crazy it was 100 bucks for me and my family.But other then that it was a cool show,we broke alot of shit and the cars didn't work like they did at our shop but we still came and put it down.We drove up 4 low-lows on hyros from k.c now thats riding. :biggrin: :biggrin: And we finnally got to hop pinky,i give it to jason he always puts it down.And as for the CADDY KILLER,Damn what can you say he's the hottest single out right now and he was the highest single at the show. :biggrin: You know you the man dan.This was the first show in awhile that there was not alot of dumb shit talking .Well ,not that i was there for anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 17 2007, 09:34 PM~8810351
> *Yeah,it was cool to meet PINKY & get to see what it do.  And,I got to talk to Todd for awhile,& Fabian too...We all seen how St. Louis does it,when Dan(PLAYTIME),& his CADDY KILLA, killed another caddy! :0  :0  :0 I had a damn good time yesterday guyz. :biggrin: It was really nice to see all da low-lowz out 2-gether...
> *


It was cool talking to you too homie,next time you'll see what my car can really do. :biggrin:And the cutty was looking good.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 06:20 PM~8811373
> *It was a good time,big ups to the I,they just need to break away from the race show.That 25 just to get in per person is crazy it was 100 bucks for me and my family.But other then that it was a cool show,we broke alot of shit and the cars didn't work like they did at our shop but we still came and put it down.We drove up 4 low-lows on hyros from k.c now thats riding. :biggrin:  :biggrin: And we finnally got to hop pinky,i give it to jason he always puts it down.And as for the CADDY KILLER,Damn what can you say he's the hottest single out right now and he was the highest single at the show. :biggrin: You know you the man dan.This was the first show in awhile that there was not alot of dumb shit talking .Well ,not that i was there for anyway. :biggrin:
> *


TRUE TRUE TRUE. I'm sure yall could find another spot and keep all that loot for the club! I know the track made a killing!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 06:20 PM~8811373
> *It was a good time,big ups to the I,they just need to break away from the race show.That 25 just to get in per person is crazy it was 100 bucks for me and my family.But other then that it was a cool show,we broke alot of shit and the cars didn't work like they did at our shop but we still came and put it down.We drove up 4 low-lows on hyros from k.c now thats riding. :biggrin:  :biggrin: And we finnally got to hop pinky,i give it to jason he always puts it down.And as for the CADDY KILLER,Damn what can you say he's the hottest single out right now and he was the highest single at the show. :biggrin: You know you the man dan.This was the first show in awhile that there was not alot of dumb shit talking .Well ,not that i was there for anyway. :biggrin:
> *


yeah cost us bout 300.00 last year to come..i was shocked with the entry fee.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

real good time thou..i would pay it again.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 17 2007, 06:37 PM~8811489
> *yeah cost us bout 300.00 last year to come..i was shocked with the entry fee.
> *


damn it


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

BIG LOVE TO ALL YOU GUYS IN ST. LOUIS FOR A GREAT SHOW. I WAS GLAD TO SEE A FEW NEW FACES AND WE HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU GUYS UP IN KANSAS CITY OCTOBER 14 FOR " HOPTOBERFEST". 

IF ANYBODY NEEDS A PLACE TO STAY MY WIFE WORKS FOR A NICE HOTEL THAT IS TALKING ABOUT GIVING A DISCOUNTED RATE FOR THE SHOW.

THIS WILL BE A VERY LAID BACK SHOW AND CRUISE....FREE FOOD....FREE ENTRY.....LOTS OF FUN......

GIVE ME A HOLLER IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS DJ DVL {816)769-6428


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

there was not alot of dumb shit talking .Well ,not that i was there for anyway. :biggrin:




Well we all just need to agree to disagree and get away from shit talkin(i am anyway ).
It was fun in the begining,but that was way to long ago to remember,now it is getting to a personal level and i dont think any of us really know each other well enough to let it go there.

So i for one am done with it .. :biggrin: 

Show was great drive was long see ya'll next year.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

here the purple lincoln hop

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0Lyn5OT8EkY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 18 2007, 01:12 AM~8811707
> *there was not alot of dumb shit talking .Well ,not that i was there for anyway. :biggrin:
> Well we all just need to agree to disagree and get away from shit talkin(i am anyway ).
> It was fun in the begining,but that was way to long ago to remember,now it is getting to a personal level and i dont think any of us really know each other well enough to let it go there.
> ...


:uh: I always have,and i'm also done with it,but it's funny how you say it's getting personal now.</span>But when there was photo shopping of me and shit talking on our shop it was just fun. :uh: We proved what we can do,and i know jason the owner of pinky has always put it down.Lowriding is about hanging with others that love what you love but this LIL shit really fucks it up.<span style=\'color:blue\'>And you are right about not wanting it to go there.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

glad to see you made it after all .. it's a great experience now you know first hand 

good job cleaning up the caddy, the pics from the motor and soleniod catching fire looked bad


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 18 2007, 01:24 AM~8811777
> *here the purple lincoln hop
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0Lyn5OT8EkY
> *


Yeah it wasn't working like it has been at our shop all week before the show.We fucked up and put new springs in it the day before we left.But we changed them and it hit the bumper hard later against pinky.I will say one thing i think they were off on the inches.Does anyone know what they said everyone got?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 17 2007, 08:31 PM~8811821
> *glad to see you made it after all .. it's a great experience now you know first hand
> 
> good job cleaning up the caddy, the pics from the motor and soleniod catching fire looked bad
> *


im assuming your talking to me lol.....if so im glad i came to....and ya that fire shit sucked ass but i did my best to get it looking good again....i got some new plans for the trunk..next year itll be even cleaner :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 08:35 PM~8811853
> *Yeah it wasn't working like it has been at our shop all week before the show.We fucked up and put new springs in it the day before we left.But we changed them and it hit the bumper hard later against pinky.I will say one thing i think they were off on the inches.Does anyone know what they said everyone got?
> *


i really dont think they were paying real close attention to the inches....i heard 40 something on the linc....i think your 2dr linc did around the same not sure though...i have it video to...trying to get them uploaded 1 at a time lol

it was nice to meet up and chat with you and see all your nice work you do....that linc is one bad mother fucker lol....i got a vid of it to ill post up later


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

A few pics i took,we drove 4 cars from K C too STL all on 13's. :biggrin: :biggrin: And hung out with the caddy killer the night before the show.All in all a fun trip now it's stl's turn to come down for the K C picnic in oct.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 07:35 PM~8811853
> *Yeah it wasn't working like it has been at our shop all week before the show.We fucked up and put new springs in it the day before we left.But we changed them and it hit the bumper hard later against pinky.I will say one thing i think they were off on the inches.Does anyone know what they said everyone got?
> *


They said
Scotty 46
2 tone Cutlass 38
Dan Lincoln 48
Dan Monte 46 I think
Al 45
Tino 60
Fabian sorry don't remember.
Pinky 62
Bryon's Monte 76
If I forgot anybody sorry.
I was right next to Chris when they were telling inches.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well here it goes again cause i am pretty sure i walked up by myself to confront the situation so i am not afraid to go anywhere.....just tired of the grbage.........the reason i waited till the end is there wasnt any family there and the families are inoccent by standers and dont deserve to be subject to that sort of thing,weather on the net or in person.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 18 2007, 01:41 AM~8811913
> *i really dont think they were paying real close attention to the inches....i heard 40 something on the linc....i think your 2dr linc did around the same not sure though...i have  it video to...trying to get them uploaded 1 at a time lol
> 
> it was nice to meet up and chat with you and see all your nice work you do....that linc is one bad mother fucker lol....i got a vid of it to ill post up later
> *


They said my 82 did 50 but they said my bros did 60 and it taped the bumper once,and on the bumper it's around 65-68.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 03:41 PM~8783066
> *who all is coming from your area? is panty dropper going to be there :cheesy:
> *


wish i couldve been there :uh:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up goldcutty


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 08:47 PM~8811963
> *They said  my 82 did 50 but they said my bros did 60 and it taped the bumper once,and on the bumper it's around 65-68.
> *



yeah i wasnt sure what exactly they were saying ..there was alot of noise out there lol


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 17 2007, 06:54 PM~8812056
> *whats up goldcutty
> *


get back to work foo!!!!lolol


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2007, 06:45 PM~8811947
> *well here it goes again cause i am pretty sure i walked up by myself to confront the situation so i am not afraid to go anywhere.....just tired of the grbage.........the reason i waited till the end is there wasnt any family there and the families are inoccent by standers and dont deserve to be subject to that sort of thing,weather on the net or in person.
> *


why dont we just give this a rest guys, life is too short to be arguing about a bunch of bull. LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 18 2007, 01:45 AM~8811947
> *well here it goes again cause i am pretty sure i walked up by myself to confront the situation so i am not afraid to go anywhere.....just tired of the grbage.........the reason i waited till the end is there wasnt any family there and the families are inoccent by standers and dont deserve to be subject to that sort of thing,weather on the net or in person.
> *


Here what goes again? :uh: You made yourself look bad,you can dish it out on here but when you get it back you can't take it.I'll tell you this, my bro ain't never backed out from no one in his life homie,he's just not into talking bullshit,if you really wanted to do something you should have.If you were that mad you should have said something when we were all there,not wait untill most of us left. You need to chill out and turn that 
:biggrin: Frown upside down. :biggrin: 


We had fun we took cars and won,thats whats it's about.

Now lets get back to lowriding and fuck all this dumb shit talking.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 18 2007, 02:03 AM~8812154
> *why dont we just give this a rest guys, life is too short to be arguing about a bunch of bull. LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I agree,and i think the lincoln did talk. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

big thanks to me for keepin the hop going with the old school pluses lol, :biggrin: Special thanks to the West Side Caddy Killer for takin my parts to a first place win....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

I WANT TO SAY THANKS TO THE INDIVIDUALS FOR A GOOD SHOW, IT WOULD BE COOL TO DO SOMETHING OUT OF THE RACE TRACK THOUGH THAT ADMISSION IS A KILLER ON THE WALLET.... ALL IN ALL THOUGH I HAD FUN KICKING IT WITH MY BIG M BROTHERS AND MEETING SOME NEW ONES....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 07:05 PM~8812164
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I agree,and i think the lincoln did talk. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES IT DID, NOW PINKY NEED TO FIX THE MONTE AND COME BACK FOR ITS REMATCH


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 18 2007, 01:44 AM~8811933
> *They said
> Scotty 46
> 2 tone Cutlass 38
> ...


I got 50 ,thats what they said.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 17 2007, 06:40 PM~8811515
> *damn it
> *


yep..motel..gas..food and entry fee..it was actually more...and i didnt even enter a car lol.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 08:09 PM~8812208
> *I got 50 ,thats what they said.
> *


 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Anyone from Big I got the official score? maybe they should start announcing it after each one hops.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Here we go
































Juandik loves us


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d0eUZQOgQco


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 09:04 PM~8812156
> *Here what goes again? :uh: You made yourself look bad,you can dish it out on here but when you get it back you can't take it.I'll tell you this, my bro ain't never backed out from no one in his life homie,he's just not into talking bullshit,if you really wanted to do something you should have.If you were that mad you should have said something when we were all there,not wait untill most of us left. You need to chill out and turn that
> :biggrin:    Frown upside down.    :biggrin:
> We had fun we took cars and won,thats whats it's about.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Damn did you drive MOST HATED from KC?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 17 2007, 08:19 PM~8812327
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=d0eUZQOgQco
> *


damn..i didnt think it was gonna do shit at first lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Tell me Tony doesn't look like a T-Rex
























Seven Strong
















Back on the MIKE
























Jack Stands


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lol maverick me to i was like wtf? then all the sudden it took off lol.............and yeah they did drive Most Hated....i think they drove 3 or 4 and trailered 3 or 4 .....


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 17 2007, 08:24 PM~8812387
> *lol maverick me to i was like wtf? then all the sudden it took off lol.............and yeah they did drive Most Hated....i think they drove 3 or 4 and trailered 3 or 4 .....
> *



that was pretty damn awsome, and i love that cop car for some reason


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 17 2007, 09:23 PM~8812377
> *Tell me Tony doesn't look like a T-Rex
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 18 2007, 02:19 AM~8812335
> *Damn did you drive MOST HATED from KC?
> *


yeah and so did 3 other of my homies.It's only 4 hours.Thats whats the M's about,.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 17 2007, 09:19 PM~8812326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 17 2007, 08:41 PM~8812560
> *
> *


I ALWAYS look bad in pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> Tell me Tony doesn't look like a T-Rex
> 
> 
> Yo woody you got one of ours on the bumper over pinky? :uh:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hahaha, i wish you could add sound effects to the picture, "AAARRRRRRRRRR"


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I forgot to write look at all the white tees. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 17 2007, 09:43 PM~8812582
> *I ALWAYS look bad in pictures. :biggrin:
> *


What a GIRL. :uh:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope

I timed all the photos so that you would look bad

Took all the hate I could muster to do it but I managed to do it


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 17 2007, 08:46 PM~8812616
> *What a GIRL. :uh:
> *


Yours isn't much better, someone feeling your ass? :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

But I look good getting felt up. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Scotty's throwing up the horns.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 18 2007, 02:46 AM~8812621
> *Nope
> 
> I timed all the photos so that you would look bad
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah you just won't post them. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

is that a dare, are you double dog daring me to post the really good pics i have but am so ashamed to post


ohhhhhhh,,,, do not dare me


fuck it I dare myself to not post the pictures cause im so insecure that someone might not think Im the fucking coolest dog dick on the block.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 17 2007, 08:52 PM~8812686
> *is that a dare, are you double dog daring me to post the really good pics i have but am so ashamed to post
> ohhhhhhh,,,,  do not dare me
> fuck it I dare myself to not post the pictures cause im so insecure that someone might not think Im the fucking coolest dog dick on the block.
> *


I triple dog dare you!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

The coolest red rocket on the block. That's gross.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Here'a a pretty one, air pressure dog!!!

















uhhhhh, nannananaaa


















hahahahahahha

here before you start fucking crying

























I got a pic of just about every lick and it looks like there where pretty good on the inches in all 
you can see you got exactly 50 in the one pic


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i fucking dare myself, 


we need to call ken sometime and hang out

dog the back window is flawless, original cardboard package and all, i don't want to even put it in, a bird might shit on it.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 17 2007, 09:08 PM~8812849
> *i fucking dare myself,
> we need to call ken sometime and hang out
> 
> ...


Don't take it out till it's ready to go in. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 17 2007, 10:08 PM~8812849
> *we need to call ken sometime and hang out
> *


Ken Kaniff from Connecticut?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 17 2007, 09:25 PM~8813014
> *Ken Kaniff from Connecticut?
> *


Who dat? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 18 2007, 03:05 AM~8812823
> *Here'a a pretty one,  air pressure dog!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics(that we didn't have) ,we're not dorky enough to take pics of every lick.Now hurry up and finish the wagon so i can bust that ass. :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 16 2007, 09:53 PM~8805460
> *Shitty video but this sums up the name changing ceremony  :biggrin: Gotta give props to Lalo though he put up a better fight than most fleetwoods do   It was cool kickin it with everyone I think we need to have a large event like this a few times a summer Nothin better than all those lolos in one spot at one time.
> View My Video
> *


thats what i like to see


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 06:20 PM~8811373
> *It was a good time,big ups to the I,they just need to break away from the race show.That 25 just to get in per person is crazy it was 100 bucks for me and my family.But other then that it was a cool show,we broke alot of shit and the cars didn't work like they did at our shop but we still came and put it down.We drove up 4 low-lows on hyros from k.c now thats riding. :biggrin:  :biggrin: And we finnally got to hop pinky,i give it to jason he always puts it down.And as for the CADDY KILLER,Damn what can you say he's the hottest single out right now and he was the highest single at the show. :biggrin: You know you the man dan.This was the first show in awhile that there was not alot of dumb shit talking .Well ,not that i was there for anyway. :biggrin:
> *



I couldnt believe my eyes when I seen the Most Hated lincoln pull in the hotel with bugs on the nose :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 06:20 PM~8811373
> *It was a good time,big ups to the I,they just need to break away from the race show.That 25 just to get in per person is crazy it was 100 bucks for me and my family.But other then that it was a cool show,we broke alot of shit and the cars didn't work like they did at our shop but we still came and put it down.We drove up 4 low-lows on hyros from k.c now thats riding. :biggrin:  :biggrin: And we finnally got to hop pinky,i give it to jason he always puts it down.And as for the CADDY KILLER,Damn what can you say he's the hottest single out right now and he was the highest single at the show. :biggrin: You know you the man dan.This was the first show in awhile that there was not alot of dumb shit talking .Well ,not that i was there for anyway. :biggrin:
> *




Thanks bro feel good to be the single pump street king :biggrin: On to double pump G body now :0 :0 :0 Not another one  


All of the big M cars looked great and most drove from KC. :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks to all of the out of towners for coming to the LOU win or lose all of you made the show great  It felt good to not have to travel to a show for a change


----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Shout out to Individuals for hosting a great show.

I enjoyed myself even while I was sleeping (long ass night working on cars)

Fabian's caddy (314) came late and was not working right, but we will get it hopping soon (before Gateway Classic and Hoptoberfest)

Even though this was not 314's show, I want to send a special thanks out to all of the riders that attended and participated - especially those of you that had a long drive.

For those of you that didn't know, we went riding after the show and got some mad footage out there. Individuals, Playtime, 314, and Luxurious were getting they ride on through out the city. You should be seeing some of the footage on a cali dvd (not sure which one) real soon.

Also, my brother took some still shots at night after we got through rollin. He thinks he's a fuckin world class photographer :biggrin: actually they turned out kind of tight. But I think he made some of us look crazy with the closeups (maybe we just look crazy anyway :biggrin: )

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1540...18&id=704386019


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Will someone remind me to hook all my batteries up before I hop my car on a stick next time! :0 :twak: lol Wish I had some single pump pro competition  ...had to take the 1st place trophy home. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 17 2007, 09:23 PM~8812377
> *
> 
> 
> ...



#1 again!!! :cheesy: {high five} Look at the back bumper to ground gap...and the top of the sticks 85?? :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 18 2007, 08:25 AM~8815218
> *Will someone remind me to hook all my batteries up before I hop my car on a stick next time!  :0  :twak:  lol  Wish I had some single pump pro competition   ...had to take the 1st place trophy home.  :biggrin:
> *


You did ME! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I asked if I could drop a link and go at the stick one more time :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 11:21 AM~8815930
> *You did ME!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I asked if I could drop a link and go at the stick one more time  :roflmao:
> *


We should have nosed up after I got my voltage right....but I already got in trouble twice for hopping. lol


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 18 2007, 11:09 AM~8816270
> *We should have nosed up after I got my voltage right....but I already got in trouble twice for hopping.  lol
> *


Theres always the KC show comin up :biggrin: I got a new G body that might make its debut at the hoptoberfest :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

48" Not bad for a single pump street class big car.. :biggrin: But seeing all them big numbers made me want to step the game up :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Heres 2 more videos i uploaded over night....
1 is just a video of that CLEAN ASS Lincoln "Most Hated"

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=WE4ND7JZ 

so heres heres the video of Pinky hopping to.....and his wife almost landing it on the fence

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=13J0N7JV


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 12:27 PM~8816376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks good dan....hey where you do you get your chrome done...i have to get my arms done up after seeing those big bodys with all the chrome ....hit me up with some info man


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 18 2007, 04:36 PM~8816447
> *Heres 2 more videos i uploaded over night....
> 1 is just a video of that CLEAN ASS Lincoln "Most Hated"
> 
> ...


that music was some throw back stuff what was it Color me bad or what?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 18 2007, 01:21 PM~8816818
> *that music was some throw back stuff what was it Color me bad or what?
> *


man i have no clue what it was...it was playing in the car when i was checking it out lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 11:04 AM~8814802
> *I couldnt believe my eyes when I seen the Most Hated lincoln pull in the hotel with bugs on the nose  :0
> *


And i'm not even a real rider. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 18 2007, 02:25 PM~8815218
> *Will someone remind me to hook all my batteries up before I hop my car on a stick next time!  :0  :twak:  lol  Wish I had some single pump pro competition   ...had to take the 1st place trophy home.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Was it right when you hopped al because it looked about the same.And the street single was higher,so your lucky he wasn't in the pro class or you would have gotten second. :0 



Good job throw dan,you guys put it down.I hope you don't sell the blue monte before or caddy comes out.That will be a good hopp.


Yeah we both hate each other but the fact is and has been for awhile ,that K.C has been winning more hopps then any other part of the midwest,both sides


K.C. is the town.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 18 2007, 07:38 AM~8815274
> *#1  again!!!  :cheesy:  {high five}  Look at the back bumper to ground gap...and the top of the sticks 85??  :0
> *


STILL GARBAGE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2007, 02:42 PM~8817833
> *:biggrin: Was it right when you hopped al because it looked about the same.And the street single was higher,so your lucky he wasn't in the pro class or you would have gotten second. :0
> Good job throw dan,you guys put it down.I hope you don't sell the blue monte before or caddy comes out.That will be a good hopp.
> Yeah we both hate each other but the fact is and has been for awhile ,that K.C has been winning more hopps then any other part of the midwest,both sides
> ...



K.C. IS THE TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2007, 03:42 PM~8817833
> *:biggrin: Was it right when you hopped al because it looked about the same.And the street single was higher,so your lucky he wasn't in the pro class or you would have gotten second. :0
> Good job throw dan,you guys put it down.I hope you don't sell the blue monte before or caddy comes out.That will be a good hopp.
> Yeah we both hate each other but the fact is and has been for awhile ,that K.C has been winning more hopps then any other part of the midwest,both sides
> ...


:thumbsup:

i was glad to see no drama at the show....KC knows how to swang...thats all that matters


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 18 2007, 03:10 PM~8818008
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i was glad to see no drama at the show....KC knows how to swang...thats all that matters
> *



I wanted to see some shooting :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :0 



















Just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 04:15 PM~8818044
> *I wanted to see some shooting  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :0
> Just kidding  :biggrin:
> *


Thats messed up!!!!! lol :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 09:15 PM~8818044
> *I wanted to see some shooting  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :0
> Just kidding  :biggrin:
> *


You almost did. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2007, 03:23 PM~8818098
> *You almost did. :0  :biggrin:
> *


At least it wasnt a KC civil war :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2007, 04:23 PM~8818098
> *You almost did. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 09:25 PM~8818110
> *At least it wasnt a KC civil war  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Good point,now both sides of K.C has got pinky. :0 :0 :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2007, 03:37 PM~8818210
> *Good point,now both sides of K.C has got pinky. :0  :0  :0
> *


Yeah the whole westside crew had a tuff day in the pit but they took it like champs :biggrin: Tino the lincoln was bangin fo sho it gave me some inspiration


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Here you go Dan
Caddy Killa! lol

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=7OV45X4V


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

whos hopping that purple lincoln?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 18 2007, 11:31 PM~8819038
> *whos hopping that purple lincoln?
> *


I did on the stick but after the hop we put different springs in and i let todd bust that ass,He was in from AZ and i wanted him to have some fun too. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 08:40 PM~8812546
> *yeah and so did 3 other of my homies.It's only 4 hours.Thats whats the M's about,.
> *


 man that was pretty damn nice when we was commin back and drove up on the convoy i wish i could of got that of tape 

i think it would be cool to moob out some were and get all of kc to tag along to go to a show or somethin get about 30 deep on the highway


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

does any body have vidoe of the lincon hoppin the pink monte cause i know the owner of the linc said" you got me " to jason after they nosed up,so if it was a loss so be it but why woudl tino say that if he thought he had won?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looked like a good show everyone, congrats. maybe one year we will make it out there


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:dunno: umm was i at a differant hop?I dont remember losing, im on bumper at 72, the lincolns on bumper at 65-68, and if im not mistaken, which i could be :dunno: i was on the bumper when the balljoint broke  but i will wait for video confirmation, cause if i lost, then I lost, but if i won then PINKY BITCHES :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and dont get it twisted, i aint hating, i take my losses if I LOSE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2007, 03:42 PM~8817833
> *:biggrin: Was it right when you hopped al because it looked about the same.And the street single was higher,so your lucky he wasn't in the pro class or you would have gotten second. :0
> Good job throw dan,you guys put it down.I hope you don't sell the blue monte before or caddy comes out.That will be a good hopp.
> Yeah we both hate each other but the fact is and has been for awhile ,that K.C has been winning more hopps then any other part of the midwest,both sides
> ...


Don't forget I hopped it from the door.....if I was on the switch cord I could have gone higher too!! :0 I was just having fun. And look how pretty the belly is...and OH those 13s!!!!










KC is the town.....MY town. :biggrin: And don't get it twisted....You may hate me but I don't hate you....I just don't like you. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 18 2007, 08:43 PM~8820006
> *:dunno: umm was i at a differant hop?I dont remember losing, im on bumper at 72, the lincolns on bumper at 65-68, and if im not mistaken, which i could be  :dunno: i was on the bumper when the balljoint broke  but i will wait for video confirmation, cause if i lost, then I lost, but if i won then PINKY BITCHES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and dont get it twisted, i aint hating, i take my losses if I LOSE
> *



Inches had to be real close.....but you are on 13s too. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Here is tino on the ass, wasn't in a spot where i could get a good shot of the stick,

Is you pecker hard yet Fab, is it peeking outta of ya undies, look at all the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hey hate hate


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

what up DirtySanchez... make it home alright


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i guess it was a good thing i didn't go lol

can't we all just get along


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 18 2007, 05:54 PM~8819161
> *does any body have vidoe of the lincon hoppin the pink monte cause i know the owner of the linc said" you got me " to jason after they nosed up,so if it was a loss so be it but why woudl tino say that if he thought he had won?
> *


*TOO BAD THERE ISN'T ANY VIDEO OF THE LITTLE "CHAT" AFTER THE SHOW AND HOW SOMEONE LOOKED LIKE A FUCKING IDIOT SCREAMING "WHAT THE FUCK?........THAT'S GAY!" AT TINO AND PINKY TALKING.


IF YOU KNOW, THEN YOU KNOW, IF NOT.......FEEL FREE TO GUESS AT IT!



ON THE REAL THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY! SOME FOO NEEDED HIS BLANKIE AND A HUG!



OK MAYBE THIS WAS NONE OF MY BUSINESS.......FUCK IT I REALLY DON'T CARE! HAD A GOOTIME ANYWAY.
ALL THE HOPPERS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW AND THAT IS WHAT IT WAS ALL ABOUT!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 18 2007, 08:20 PM~8820265
> *what up DirtySanchez... make it home alright
> *


YEAH I MADE IT HOME JUST FINE. WE STILL GOTTA HAVE THEM DRINKS, FIRST ROUND ON ME!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hahah yeah funny :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 18 2007, 09:47 PM~8820482
> *YEAH I MADE IT HOME JUST FINE. WE STILL GOTTA HAVE THEM DRINKS, FIRST ROUND ON ME!
> *


yeah might make it to vegas after all.....


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 18 2007, 08:45 PM~8820471
> *TOO BAD THERE ISN'T ANY VIDEO OF THE LITTLE "CHAT" AFTER THE SHOW AND HOW SOMEONE LOOKED LIKE A FUCKING IDIOT SCREAMING "WHAT THE FUCK?........THAT'S GAY!" AT TINO AND PINKY TALKING.
> IF YOU KNOW, THEN YOU KNOW, IF NOT.......FEEL FREE TO GUESS AT IT!
> ON THE REAL THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY! SOME FOO NEEDED HIS BLANKIE AND A HUG!
> ...




Damn I agree Sanchez  It was cool meeting you and primo and the rest of the Big M homie  Too much drama in this hoppin shit man I quit :rofl:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 08:54 PM~8820544
> *[/color]
> 
> Damn I agree Sanchez   It was cool meeting you and primo and the rest of the Big M homie  Too much drama in this hoppin shit man I quit  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH YOU COOL PEEPS HOMIE, I'M TRIPPIN CASUE I SEEN THAT HOUSE IN YOUR AVITAR IN PERSON!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 18 2007, 09:08 PM~8820630
> *:biggrin: YEAH YOU COOL PEEPS HOMIE, I'M TRIPPIN CASUE I SEEN THAT HOUSE IN YOUR AVITAR IN PERSON!
> *


Now you know where it all began :biggrin: Thats top secret shit right there  Stop by and drink a beer next time your in the neighborhood homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=365M2HJG


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2007, 08:12 PM~8811707
> *there was not alot of dumb shit talking .Well ,not that i was there for anyway. :biggrin:
> Well we all just need to agree to disagree and get away from shit talkin(i am anyway ).
> It was fun in the begining,but that was way to long ago to remember,now it is getting to a personal level and i dont think any of us really know each other well enough to let it go there.
> ...


awww heelllll no shit you owe me a beer LOL :biggrin: was it you or who took over your cheerleading spot LOL.shit if no one knows how to chill then that TO EACH HIS OWN LOL I HEARD SOME ONE GOT ALL LOL NEVA MIND :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I JUST HOPE IT WASN'T YOU :scrutinize: :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 08:29 PM~8811806
> *:uh: I always have,and i'm also done with it,but it's funny how you say it's getting personal now.</span>But when there was photo shopping of me and shit talking on our shop it was just fun. :uh: We proved what we can do,and i know jason the owner of pinky has always put it down.Lowriding is about hanging with others that love what you love but this LIL shit really fucks it up.<span style=\'color:blue\'>And you are right about not wanting it to go there.
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 09:04 PM~8812156
> *Here what goes again? :uh: You made yourself look bad,you can dish it out on here but when you get it back you can't take it.I'll tell you this, my bro ain't never backed out from no one in his life homie,he's just not into talking bullshit,if you really wanted to do something you should have.If you were that mad you should have said something when we were all there,not wait untill most of us left. You need to chill out and turn that
> :biggrin:    Frown upside down.    :biggrin:
> We had fun we took cars and won,thats whats it's about.
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: TELL HIM BRO :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 17 2007, 09:07 PM~8812190
> *YES IT DID, NOW PINKY NEED TO FIX THE MONTE AND COME BACK FOR ITS REMATCH
> *


PINKY IS CRIPLED FOR LIFE LOL THEY FUCKED UP THAT FRAME WATCH :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 18 2007, 06:54 PM~8819161
> *does any body have vidoe of the lincon hoppin the pink monte cause i know the owner of the linc said" you got me " to jason after they nosed up,so if it was a loss so be it but why woudl tino say that if he thought he had won?
> *


no i didn't. :uh:
i did win. :biggrin: 
i would have liked it better if both cars were workin right, but that's lowridin.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 17 2007, 09:15 PM~8812269
> *yep..motel..gas..food and entry fee..it was actually more...and i didnt even enter a car lol.
> *


DAMN HOMIE MY BAD i COULD NOT MAKE IT THIS YEAR.BUT NEXT YEAR IF ALL IS WELL HOMIE


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 18 2007, 09:48 PM~8821049
> *DAMN HOMIE MY BAD i COULD NOT MAKE IT THIS YEAR.BUT NEXT YEAR IF ALL IS WELL HOMIE
> *


  You'll be there next year Nim..I'll come pick ya up if i have too.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 18 2007, 08:16 PM~8819777
> *looked like a good show everyone, congrats. maybe one year we will make it out there
> *


see you guys in vegas
:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 17 2007, 09:19 PM~8812326
> *Here we go
> 
> 
> ...


HEY JUSTIN IS THAT JOSH MISSING ME :cheesy: HE DIDN'T HAVE NO ONE TO TALK TALK SHIT TO LOL. :roflmao: OR IS THIS THIS THE COVER FOR *** MAG? :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 17 2007, 09:23 PM~8812377
> *Tell me Tony doesn't look like a T-Rex
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 17 2007, 09:43 PM~8812582
> *I ALWAYS look bad in pictures. :biggrin:
> *


THATS CUS YOUR ALWAYS IN THE BACK lol. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 17 2007, 09:43 PM~8812582
> *I ALWAYS look bad in pictures. :biggrin:
> *


THATS CUS YOUR ALWAYS IN THE BACK lol. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 09:50 PM~8812660
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Nah you just won't post them. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HATERS BRO MAN THESE HOES :roflmao: :roflmao: THEY KNOW AND EVERYONE KNOWS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 09:14 PM~8820687
> *Now you know where it all began  :biggrin: Thats top secret shit right there   Stop by and drink a beer next time your in the neighborhood homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 17 2007, 10:55 PM~8813249
> *Thanks for posting the pics(that we didn't have) ,we're not dorky enough to take pics of every lick.Now hurry up and finish the wagon so i can bust that ass. :0
> *


 :biggrin: FUCKING HATERS BRO THEY WILL NEVER ADMIT THE LOST.THATS WHY I SAID FUCK IT.BUT I THINK I AM GOING TO KEEP MY BACK BUMPER CRUSHER AND BUST SOME MORE ASS NEXT YEAR IF GOD PERMITS :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2007, 03:33 PM~8817764
> *And i'm not even a real rider. :biggrin:
> *


HATERS BRO THATS ALL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 18 2007, 04:10 PM~8818006
> *K.C. IS THE TOWN  :biggrin:
> *


OH NO YOU DID NOT GO THERE :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 18 2007, 11:08 PM~8821227
> *:biggrin: FUCKING HATERS BRO THEY WILL NEVER ADMIT THE LOST.THATS WHY I SAID FUCK IT.BUT I THINK I AM GOING TO KEEP MY BACK BUMPER CRUSHER AND BUST SOME MORE ASS NEXT YEAR IF GOD PERMITS :biggrin:
> *


bring it back out,...... then we'll have the midwest on lock. hell, maybe we can even go on tour. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 04:15 PM~8818044
> *I wanted to see some shooting  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :0
> Just kidding  :biggrin:
> *


LOL YOU MISSED IT SO DID I I DIDN'T GO CUS SOME ONE TOLD ME THAT JOSH WAS NOT GOING TO TAKE HIS MEDICATION SO I SAID FUCK THAT .THAT MOFO WILL SIT ON MY FAT ASS AND WON'T MEMBER.LOL ASK HIM I BET HE DON'T MEMBER.???DO YOU MEMBER JOSH HUH MEMBER? LOLLOLOOLOLOLOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2007, 04:37 PM~8818210
> *Good point,now both sides of K.C has got pinky. :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL GREAT POINT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 18 2007, 04:50 PM~8818325
> *Yeah the whole westside crew had a tuff day in the pit but they took it like champs  :biggrin: Tino the lincoln was bangin fo sho it gave me some inspiration
> *


I LIKE THE WAY YOU SAY TINOS LINC.NOT MAJESTICS.ONLY CUS IT WAS TINO AND HIS FAM THAT BUILD IT.NOT MAJESTICS.BUT ON THE OTHER HAND THEY DO REPRESENT MAJESTICS BUT TINO BUILD IT :biggrin: THATS WHAT I ALWAYS SAID ABOUT MY RIDES OR MY SELF .I BUILD IT AND THEN I SAID I REP MAJESTICS.I DID IT ON MY OWN.WE ALL DO IT ON OUR OWN CUZ WE LOVE TO DO IT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 18 2007, 06:54 PM~8819161
> *does any body have vidoe of the lincon hoppin the pink monte cause i know the owner of the linc said" you got me " to jason after they nosed up,so if it was a loss so be it but why woudl tino say that if he thought he had won?
> *


DAMN :uh: ME AND YOU SHOULD NOSE UP YOUR RIDE AGAINST MINE YOU HAVE BEEN WOOFING TOO DAMN MUCH AIR AND WHEN YOU DO COME OUT IT WILL BE TOO LATE CUS WHAT EVER IT IS THAT YOU ARE BUILDING WILL BE OLD SCHOOL.BRING SOME NEW SHIT OUT THAT COMPARES TO AT LEAST SOMETHING THAT LOOKS LIKE A CAR AND WE HAVE SOME COMP.I PUT MY SHIT AWAY CUZ THERE WAS NOTHING FROM COAST TO COAST THAT COULD EVEN COME CLOSE TO IT WITH BUMPERS.OR EVEN MATCH UP TO IT.YOU ALL SAID ITS NOT FAIR G-BODY AGAINST BIG BODY BUT I DID GIVE A FUCK.WHEN ANY ONE IN THE UNITED STATES COULD BEAT MY LAC.HOLLA AT ME.LOL IT MIGHT BE SOLD SOON SO HURRY AND CHALENGE ME OTHER WISE THE LAC WILL BE A LEGEND.IT ONLY HOPPED AGAINST WORTHY CARS AND PINKY WAS ONE OF THOSE WORTHY CARS  SO KEEP ME MOTIVATED AND LETS DO THIS BEFORE THE LEGACY OF THE ORANGE CRUSHER IS CRUSHED LOL :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 18 2007, 06:54 PM~8819161
> *does any body have vidoe of the lincon hoppin the pink monte cause i know the owner of the linc said" you got me " to jason after they nosed up,so if it was a loss so be it but why woudl tino say that if he thought he had won?
> *


DAMN :uh: ME AND YOU SHOULD NOSE UP YOUR RIDE AGAINST MINE YOU HAVE BEEN WOOFING TOO DAMN MUCH AIR AND WHEN YOU DO COME OUT IT WILL BE TOO LATE CUS WHAT EVER IT IS THAT YOU ARE BUILDING WILL BE OLD SCHOOL.BRING SOME NEW SHIT OUT THAT COMPARES TO AT LEAST SOMETHING THAT LOOKS LIKE A CAR AND WE HAVE SOME COMP.I PUT MY SHIT AWAY CUZ THERE WAS NOTHING FROM COAST TO COAST THAT COULD EVEN COME CLOSE TO IT WITH BUMPERS.OR EVEN MATCH UP TO IT.YOU ALL SAID ITS NOT FAIR G-BODY AGAINST BIG BODY BUT I DID GIVE A FUCK.WHEN ANY ONE IN THE UNITED STATES COULD BEAT MY LAC.HOLLA AT ME.LOL IT MIGHT BE SOLD SOON SO HURRY AND CHALENGE ME OTHER WISE THE LAC WILL BE A LEGEND.IT ONLY HOPPED AGAINST WORTHY CARS AND PINKY WAS ONE OF THOSE WORTHY CARS  SO KEEP ME MOTIVATED AND LETS DO THIS BEFORE THE LEGACY OF THE ORANGE CRUSHER IS CRUSHED LOL :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 18 2007, 09:33 PM~8820394
> *i guess it was a good thing i didn't go lol
> 
> can't we all just get along
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING :biggrin: WE PROBABLY WOULD HAVE BEEN SIPPN ON SOME SYRUP LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 18 2007, 10:50 PM~8821074
> *  You'll be there next year Nim..I'll come pick ya up if i have too.
> *


  HELL YEA HOMIE WE NED A NEW SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 18 2007, 11:15 PM~8821293
> *bring it back out,...... then we'll have the midwest on lock. hell, maybe we can even go on tour. :biggrin:
> *


YOU GUYS HAVE IT ON LOCK AND SO DOES JIMMY AND TOMMY.SHIT WE COULD BE THE DREAM TEAM OUT HERE :biggrin: I AM GAME FOR THAT BUT WE NEED TO GET ON THE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

MAN YOU ALL ARE MAKING ME NOT WANT TO SELL MY RANFLA.FUCK IT VEREMOS QUE PASA HOMIES.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 18 2007, 11:42 PM~8821459
> *YOU GUYS HAVE IT ON LOCK AND SO DOES JIMMY AND TOMMY.SHIT WE COULD BE THE DREAM TEAM OUT HERE :biggrin: I AM GAME FOR THAT BUT WE NEED TO GET ON THE
> *


bet, lets get together and plan next years show schedule.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 18 2007, 11:46 PM~8821485
> *bet, lets get together and plan next years show schedule.
> *


 :cheesy: HELL YEA BRO I WILL CALL THE SHOP OR PM ME YOUR # HOMIE.LETS DO THIS :biggrin: LOL I NEED TO GET BACK INTO THE HOPPING THING WE GOT EVERYONE FADED WE DON'T HAVE TO DO NOTHING BUT POST PICS LOL LET THEM GET UPSET AT THE FACT THAT THEY CAN'T AND NEVER WILL BEAT YOU NOR ME.REGAURDLESS OF WHAT CLUB WE REP.THIS IS A MID WEST THING NOW.NO CLUB THING LIKE WEST SIDE,DOWN FOR LIFE,SOUT


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hey NIMROD get of the bottle :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 19 2007, 05:54 AM~8822402
> *hey NIMROD get of the bottle :roflmao:
> *



No shit.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 19 2007, 04:54 AM~8822402
> *hey NIMROD get of the bottle :roflmao:
> *


looks like you were on it all weekend long LOL :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 19 2007, 07:36 AM~8822566
> *No shit.
> *


not you too? :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 19 2007, 04:54 AM~8822402
> *hey NIMROD get of the bottle :roflmao:
> *


lou should join the next year club.I have a plaque for you fool


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 19 2007, 07:39 AM~8822764
> *lou should join the next year club.I have a plaque for you fool
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin hilarious  How much for a plaque I know a few people that could use one :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm thinking everybody is forgetting who actually won this hop....on them 13s too! :biggrin:

IV LIFE!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TOPIC CLOSED. :cheesy:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

dude on the sticks is in a kilt??? lol :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Sep 19 2007, 09:15 AM~8823206
> *dude on the sticks is in a kilt??? lol :0
> *



Watch it homie thats our BOY/HOMEGIRL get off his pussynuts LOL...sorry al i had to even though you are my best motor customer


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Fabians Lincoln
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=21708C6H

Down 4 Life Dans Blue Monte
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=ZF7D7EI6

Caddy Killa vid # 2 Single Pump hop
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=FPOQ4VU4


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 17 2007, 07:23 PM~8812377
> *Tell me Tony doesn't look like a T-Rex
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one pic I wanted to see...Pinky almost smoked the gates,& his wife was on the switch! :0 ''NICE PIC''. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 19 2007, 01:47 PM~8824665
> *This is the one pic I wanted to see...Pinky almost smoked the gates,& his wife was on the switch! :0 ''NICE PIC''. :biggrin:
> *


whatsup dave


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 18 2007, 06:43 PM~8820006
> *:dunno: umm was i at a differant hop?I dont remember losing, im on bumper at 72, the lincolns on bumper at 65-68, and if im not mistaken, which i could be  :dunno: i was on the bumper when the balljoint broke  but i will wait for video confirmation, cause if i lost, then I lost, but if i won then PINKY BITCHES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and dont get it twisted, i aint hating, i take my losses if I LOSE
> *


Hey,I was right there,& I saw u on the bumper,& then your ball joint broke...  But,Im pretty sure u won!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 18 2007, 06:49 PM~8819133
> *man that was pretty damn nice when we was commin back and drove up on the convoy i wish i could of got that of tape
> 
> i think it would be cool to moob out some were and get all of kc to tag along to go to a show or somethin get about 30 deep on the highway
> *


Yeah i wish it would be like that.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 19 2007, 12:04 PM~8824752
> *whatsup dave
> *


What It Do Aaron???Hows the wife?Did u make it home O.K.?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 18 2007, 11:54 PM~8819161
> *does any body have vidoe of the lincon hoppin the pink monte cause i know the owner of the linc said" you got me " to jason after they nosed up,so if it was a loss so be it but why woudl tino say that if he thought he had won?
> *


Your so full of it,if he won you would have been yelling out your ass instead you walked away quite.After pinky fell apart,i mean broke,jason looked at todd and tino and said good hopp and my bro said you got get bro,meaning your right good hopp not you won. :uh: 3 days after the hopp you play this bitch shit.And your's is a g-body agaist a big body with everything there aircon,stock motor nothing striped off.Damn it's funny after a year of talking when it comes down to it you can't take a loss.And you don't even have a car so let pinky talk for himself. :0 
We won we won we won we won we won.FACT get over it.
Todd even said he turned that frown upside down so he thought we won and he's been it alot more hopps then any of us. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2007, 02:07 AM~8820170
> *Inches had to be real close.....but you are on 13s too.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


And it is a g-body. :uh: But your right it was close but they still lost. :0

And is having the 13's the reason you didn't drive your car?Because i drove al the way on 13's,and took best low-low of the show even with hot fire there. :0 :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Sep 19 2007, 08:15 AM~8823206
> *dude on the sticks is in a kilt??? lol :0
> *


HEY,AT LEAST HE SAID,''KILT'' & NOT ''SKIRT''... :biggrin: AL GETS MAD WHEN U CALL IT A ''SKIRT''... :angry: HE WILL SAY,''ITS A KILT U DUMB ASS''!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2007, 01:59 AM~8820114
> *Don't forget I hopped it from the door.....if I was on the switch cord I could have gone higher too!!  :0  I was just having fun.  And look how pretty the belly is...and OH those 13s!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


?Are you talking about me or dan's lincoln,because he hit it from the door also with a V8 not V6 ,And he has a big body not a g-body,with no piston pump,and he was still higher then you. :0 :0 :0 
And so was I even though mine was way lower then it usally is,yours was right were it always is. :0 :0 :0 The belly does look good but i beat your ass fact.
And before you even say i'm single

your single piston in a g-body with a v6
i'm double no piston in a big car with a v8
Thats an even hopp and you know it. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 19 2007, 06:46 AM~8822784
> *Thats fuckin hilarious   How much for a plaque I know a few people that could use one  :biggrin:
> *


Dan,be nice!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 19 2007, 02:13 AM~8820217
> *Here is tino on the ass,  wasn't in a spot where i could get a good shot of the stick,
> 
> Is you pecker hard yet Fab, is it peeking outta of ya undies,  look at all the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Na i'm not mad at all homie,i knew you all would play your camera angle games thats why you take 100 pics of the hopp.On our stick at the shop it's 68 if it hits the bumper hard.And it didn't on the stick and they said 60. :uh: Everyone knows it depends on who you are ,as far as what inches you get. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 19 2007, 02:45 AM~8820471
> *TOO BAD THERE ISN'T ANY VIDEO OF THE LITTLE "CHAT" AFTER THE SHOW AND HOW SOMEONE LOOKED LIKE A FUCKING IDIOT SCREAMING "WHAT THE FUCK?........THAT'S GAY!" AT TINO AND PINKY TALKING.
> IF YOU KNOW, THEN YOU KNOW, IF NOT.......FEEL FREE TO GUESS AT IT!
> ON THE REAL THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY! SOME FOO NEEDED HIS BLANKIE AND A HUG!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Maybe he was mad because they can't take a loss.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 19 2007, 01:43 AM~8820006
> *:dunno: umm was i at a differant hop?I dont remember losing, im on bumper at 72, the lincolns on bumper at 65-68, and if im not mistaken, which i could be  :dunno: i was on the bumper when the balljoint broke  but i will wait for video confirmation, cause if i lost, then I lost, but if i won then PINKY BITCHES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and dont get it twisted, i aint hating, i take my losses if I LOSE
> *


I'm not talking shit but i don't think you have ever done 72,i do think at shows you've gotten 72 because of who is on the stick.If you have a pic from staight at the stick at the same level not taken from down low,then i'll give it to you but from what i've seen i think your at 68-70 if you are on the bumper hard.And you weren't on the bumper when we hopped.Plus we are hopping a lincoln agaist a monte so even if they were close we still win.

look this is 76 on the bumper they do 81-83 Look at the wheel over al's head(the dude with the skirt)now look at it in your pic theres more then a 4 inch difference.










This is you on the bumper hard which you say is 72,looks like more then a 4 inch difference.Just being real man,if you were on the bumper like you always are yeah you would have taken it but you weren't,be real dogg take that loss.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 19 2007, 01:03 PM~8825113
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Maybe he was mad because they can't take a loss.
> *


Don't u 2 stay in the same city?And,don't u all have a show commin' up next month?Then,why don't u guys just ''SETTLE'' it @ the Oct. Hop Fest thing?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 19 2007, 06:03 PM~8824320
> *Fabians Lincoln
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=21708C6H
> 
> ...


Thats not dans monte,and what happened ?I thought not having the rear wheels in the right spot was gay. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 19 2007, 08:14 PM~8825191
> *Don't u 2 stay in the same city?And,don't u all have a show commin' up next month?Then,why don't u guys just ''SETTLE'' it @ the Oct. Hop Fest thing?
> *


No he's not from K.C and we can't settle anything because he doesn't have a car.And we beat pinky this time maybe they get us next time.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 19 2007, 07:54 PM~8825068
> *Dan,be nice!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I know of some that would need it to say 5 years from now. :0 :0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 18 2007, 10:12 PM~8821266
> *OH NO YOU DID NOT GO THERE :0
> *



I did chump


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 19 2007, 05:15 PM~8826139
> *I did chump
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 19 2007, 04:20 PM~8826202
> *who the fuck are you and I was not talking to you chump :uh:
> *


who the fuck are you and why did you quote me go back and read


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 19 2007, 05:21 PM~8826218
> *who the fuck are you and why did you quote me go back and read
> *


LOL I did chump LOL :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

QUOTE(L-BABY @ Sep 19 2007, 09:52 PM) 
YOUR RIGHT, BUT KEEP IT REAL HOIME.....DAN(PLAYTIME) & TINO(BIG M) WON THE NOSE UP WITH PINKY.......& IF YOU DON'T BELIVE ME, YOU CAN ASK ME.... 


See everyone there knows whats up.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hahahahaha camera angle games,

and talk about someone not being able to take a loss,

how about someone not being able to take a win


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 19 2007, 03:24 PM~8825264
> *Thats not dans monte,and what happened ?I thought not having the rear wheels in the right spot was gay. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh i wasnt sure if it was his or not......and what do you mean about the rear wheels? i never said anything like that? :dunno: 
did i miss something ? lol


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 19 2007, 05:19 PM~8826813
> *oh i wasnt sure if it was his or not......and what do you mean about the rear wheels? i never said anything like that? :dunno:
> did i miss something ? lol
> *


i think he was directing that towards dan bro.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 19 2007, 07:33 PM~8827384
> *i think he was directing that towards dan bro.
> *


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

i was glad i went this year , and see KC is still on top .


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

I SEE NEXT YEAR WE NEED TO INCORPORATE A BOXING RING AND GLOVES FOR K.C. AFTER THE HOP!! :biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

whos green 63 is that? show some more pics of it


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 19 2007, 07:56 PM~8828048
> *I SEE NEXT YEAR WE NEED TO INCORPORATE A BOXING RING AND GLOVES FOR K.C. AFTER THE HOP!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK THAT IS A GREAT IDEA....LET THEM FOOLS DUKE IT OUT AND HAVE A BEER!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I'll let you decide. :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=orpdN0l.xxoE


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 18 2007, 10:32 PM~8821411
> *DAMN  :uh: ME AND YOU SHOULD NOSE UP YOUR RIDE AGAINST MINE YOU HAVE BEEN WOOFING TOO DAMN MUCH AIR AND WHEN YOU DO COME OUT IT WILL BE TOO LATE CUS WHAT EVER IT IS THAT YOU ARE BUILDING WILL BE OLD SCHOOL.BRING SOME NEW SHIT OUT THAT COMPARES TO AT LEAST SOMETHING THAT LOOKS LIKE A CAR AND WE HAVE SOME COMP.I PUT MY SHIT AWAY CUZ THERE WAS NOTHING FROM COAST TO COAST THAT COULD EVEN COME CLOSE TO IT WITH BUMPERS.OR EVEN MATCH UP TO IT.YOU ALL SAID ITS NOT FAIR G-BODY AGAINST BIG BODY BUT I DID GIVE A FUCK.WHEN ANY ONE IN THE UNITED STATES COULD BEAT MY LAC.HOLLA AT ME.LOL IT MIGHT BE SOLD SOON SO HURRY AND CHALENGE ME OTHER WISE THE LAC WILL BE A LEGEND.IT ONLY HOPPED AGAINST WORTHY CARS AND PINKY WAS ONE OF THOSE WORTHY CARS  SO KEEP ME MOTIVATED AND LETS DO THIS BEFORE THE LEGACY OF THE ORANGE CRUSHER IS CRUSHED LOL :0
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 18 2007, 10:45 PM~8821482
> *MAN YOU ALL ARE MAKING ME NOT WANT TO SELL MY RANFLA.FUCK IT VEREMOS QUE PASA HOMIES.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 20 2007, 12:57 AM~8828052
> *whos green 63 is that? show some more pics of it
> *


any video of me vs the green 63 ? ...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 19 2007, 07:26 PM~8825281
> *No he's not from K.C and we can't settle anything because he doesn't have a car.And we beat pinky this time maybe they get us next time.
> *


thats how it goes you win some you lose some and shit breaks


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 19 2007, 09:02 PM~8828575
> *I'll let you decide. :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=orpdN0l.xxoE
> *


man thats close..that last hit by Pinky was up there..


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 19 2007, 10:27 PM~8829069
> *man thats close..that last hit by Pinky was up there..
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Sep 19 2007, 10:12 PM~8828643
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LOL I said making me not want to.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 20 2007, 07:21 AM~8831137
> *LOL I said making me not want to.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

man this shit going to go on all the way through the hoptoberfest :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 19 2007, 03:11 PM~8825164
> *look this is 76 on the bumper they do 81-83 Look at the wheel over al's head(the dude with the skirt)now look at it in your pic theres more then a 4 inch difference.
> 
> 
> ...



There you go talking about what you don't know again....it happens alot I see! The STL stick is 85".....were were getting up there and had 5 inches or so from the back bumper to ground....you do that math. Wait, no...don't do the math because you will probably fuck it up. Lets just say....unstuck...doing the most on 13s. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Sep 19 2007, 02:45 PM~8825008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All steel V6 weighs about the same same as a all aluminum V8. Plus since he doesn't have a high lock up his wheel base pulls forward more making it an easier hop for him. And I have video of mine going just as high if not higher. There you go trying to jump on someone elses bandwagon again try to clown because you can't do it yourself! :0 :0 :roflmao:

Single piston is not the same as double...single has to run more voltage so its tougher. Plus your big car....that did only 50 at the show....I did that at black Sunday *5 YEARS ago*...with chrome suspension, matching frame and good look paint!! Wow...you sure are behind in the times! Shoot...just looking at your car and you already lose!!! :barf: :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 19 2007, 09:02 PM~8828575
> *I'll let you decide. :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=orpdN0l.xxoE
> *


i think pinky got it but i say rematch :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2007, 11:34 AM~8831807
> *FYI.....My car has a fully wrapped frame-12 batteries and hopper suspension and high psi in the tires.  I'm not impressed with you driving on a factory frame with basically the weight of some luggage in the trunk to STL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
sorry that made me laugh

I just wanted to post a few pics anyways..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

very nice pics


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 19 2007, 08:02 PM~8828575
> *I'll let you decide. :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=orpdN0l.xxoE
> *


the last hit was higher, but il take the loss cause Pinky was hopping like crap, and the wins come easier to me than them so im going to give them this one and BELIEVE ME IL GET IT BACK :0 
SO YOU BETTER ENJOY THIS ONE WHILE IT LASTS :0 :0 

AND NIM, ANY DAY YOU WANT TO BRING THAT CADDY BACK OUT, I WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO PUT IT BACK INTO RETIREMENT :0 AGAIN :biggrin: 

PINKY BITCHES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2007, 03:11 PM~8831648
> *There you go talking about what you don't know again....it happens alot I see!   The STL stick is 85".....were were getting up there and had 5 inches or so from the back bumper to ground....you do that math.   Wait, no...don't do the math because you will probably fuck it up.   Lets just say....unstuck...doing the most on 13s.   :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha i hopped higher then you and my lincoln beat yours in the show.And i drove my shit there. :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 20 2007, 02:18 PM~8833479
> *the last hit was higher, but il take the loss cause Pinky was hopping like crap, and the wins come easier to me than them so im going to give them this one and BELIEVE ME IL GET IT BACK :0
> SO YOU BETTER ENJOY THIS ONE WHILE IT LASTS :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :0 

so how bad was the damage man?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Still had a great time, win or lose :uh: its just hoppin and im a winner cause my mama told me i was :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> :0
> 
> so how bad was the damage man?
> [/quote
> minor repairs homie, built the bitch strong and to last :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2007, 03:34 PM~8831807
> *FYI.....My car has a fully wrapped frame-12 batteries and hopper suspension and high psi in the tires.  I'm not impressed with you driving on a factory frame with basically the weight of some luggage in the trunk to STL.
> All steel V6 weighs about the same same as a all aluminum V8.  Plus since he doesn't have a high lock up his wheel base pulls forward more making it an easier hop for him.  And I have video of mine going just as high if not higher.  There you go trying to jump on someone elses bandwagon again try to clown because you can't do it yourself!   :0  :0   :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Ha Ha i hopped higher then you and so did midwest swangin and my lincoln beat hot turd in the show,and i drove mine all the way there. :0 :0 :0 ]

All those excuses :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> > :0
> >
> > so how bad was the damage man?
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2007, 03:02 AM~8828575
> *I'll let you decide. :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=orpdN0l.xxoE
> *


  Like dan siad it was close on inches,but one things for sure more of our lics were higher,and our car was further back so it's gonna look different on tape.And he didn't get his highest lic in untill the end when we had allready stopped.And it's a g-body agaist a big lincoln,anyone thats saying we didn't take it is just stickin up for there boy,everyone there knows we took it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2007, 03:06 PM~8823156
> *I'm thinking everybody is forgetting who actually won this hop....on them 13s too!   :biggrin:
> 
> IV LIFE!!!!
> ...


No body cares the rear wheels are way to far back in the whell anyone can do that.

Isn't that what you used to say????????????????????????????????? :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 20 2007, 07:18 PM~8833479
> *the last hit was higher, but il take the loss cause Pinky was hopping like crap, and the wins come easier to me than them so im going to give them this one and BELIEVE ME IL GET IT BACK :0
> SO YOU BETTER ENJOY THIS ONE WHILE IT LASTS :0  :0
> 
> ...


No you take it we don't want juan trying to jump us again. :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 20 2007, 05:41 PM~8834772
> *No you take it we don't want juan trying to jump us again. :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ha ha ..........wow


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

why dont you guyz just let this shit go! You are shiting all over the great weekend we all had! I wouldnt want to be envloved if both sides didnt contribute what yall brung! K.C as a whole brings a ton to the table for the midwest. Fabian your shop continues to put out clean ass work, And Dan Hot fire can i say anything else! Could you imagin what would happin if yall did a project together...... I dont like how all this makes me feel, it takes away from the overall appeal of our lifstyle

I have a ton of love for everybody that attends these shows, Its like a huge extented family, sure some of us dont always get along but that is how a family works... These beefs are exactly why i dont care much for the hopping side of this sport. To much dramma lets put it on the street and keep it cool! I mean damn i can tell yall are never going to see eye to eye, but it should never come to blows. Its not that serious!!

much love
BIG SHAWN


----------



## TWIN CITY OG (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 17 2007, 07:05 PM~8812170
> *big thanks to me for keepin the hop going with the old school pluses lol, :biggrin:  Special thanks to the West Side Caddy Killer for takin my parts to a first place win....
> *


I thought Dan was winning first place hops before he got anything from you? :dunno:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 20 2007, 05:30 PM~8835067
> *ha ha ..........wow
> *


Yeah that what i tought about it.
:roflmao:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 20 2007, 03:49 PM~8835202
> *why dont you guyz just let this shit go! You are shiting all over the great weekend we all had! I wouldnt want to be envloved if both sides didnt contribute what  yall brung! K.C as a whole brings a ton to the table for the midwest. Fabian your shop continues to put out clean ass work, And Dan Hot fire can i say anything else! Could you imagin what would happin if yall did a project together...... I dont like how all this makes me feel, it takes away from the overall appeal of our lifstyle
> 
> I have a ton of love for everybody that attends these shows, Its like a huge extented family, sure some of us dont always get along but that is how a family works... These beefs are exactly why i dont care much for the hopping side of this sport. To much dramma lets put it on the street and keep it cool! I mean damn i can tell yall are never going to see eye to eye, but it should never come to blows. Its not that serious!!
> ...


 :0 I feel the same way and im not even close to being local anymore.


:wow: The StreetRider / Hi-Caliber (D4L) fued has been bangin for a long time now... always adds a little excitement but you guys should all have a group hug and move past the BS. 

I sound like a broken record with this but.... if one was in KC and the other wasnt who the hell whould you guys have competition with? :0 Fuck the personal shit... I think we all grew out of that when we stopped bangin and picked up an expensive hobby right :yes: There will always be bitching and shit talking...seems to go hand and hand with hopping but you guys should leave it at that when the hopping is over. You guys are repping your hard work/shop(s) and your clubs... do it so others viewing you putting in work (even just online) can have respect for everything your doing. 

Just my .02 which isnt even worth that but I know first hand how there is not enough going on in KC to allow you guys to pull your rides out every weekend to enjoy  Shit even if it was Down4Life and Majestics out rolling or competing with eachother every weekend that would be more than happens now


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 20 2007, 10:49 PM~8835202
> *why dont you guyz just let this shit go! You are shiting all over the great weekend we all had! I wouldnt want to be envloved if both sides didnt contribute what  yall brung! K.C as a whole brings a ton to the table for the midwest. Fabian your shop continues to put out clean ass work, And Dan Hot fire can i say anything else! Could you imagin what would happin if yall did a project together...... I dont like how all this makes me feel, it takes away from the overall appeal of our lifstyle
> 
> I have a ton of love for everybody that attends these shows, Its like a huge extented family, sure some of us dont always get along but that is how a family works... These beefs are exactly why i dont care much for the hopping side of this sport. To much dramma lets put it on the street and keep it cool! I mean damn i can tell yall are never going to see eye to eye, but it should never come to blows. Its not that serious!!:
> ...


Bro i fill ya but with this hater it's hard to get along.Just look at all the shit he says about us man,he can't get us out his head.And come on shawn he built a low low with a V6 enough said. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 20 2007, 07:57 PM~8835646
> *Yeah that what i tought about it.
> :roflmao:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2007, 10:49 AM~8832263
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sorry that made me laugh
> 
> ...


Wow those are fantastic pictures big doe


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2007, 09:34 AM~8831807
> *FYI.....My car has a fully wrapped frame-12 batteries and hopper suspension and high psi in the tires.  I'm not impressed with you driving on a factory frame with basically the weight of some luggage in the trunk to STL.
> All steel V6 weighs about the same same as a all aluminum V8.  Plus since he doesn't have a high lock up his wheel base pulls forward more making it an easier hop for him.  And I have video of mine going just as high if not higher.  There you go trying to jump on someone elses bandwagon again try to clown because you can't do it yourself!  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Not to try to take anything from you or your car but a 4.6 V8 is not an all aluminum motor trust me ive replaced a hundred of them  They have aluminum heads/front covers and steel blocks  And do weigh more than any V6 I have ever swaped :biggrin: Not being a dick just stating the facts I will leave the arguing up to everone else :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 20 2007, 01:55 PM~8833837
> * Like dan siad it was close on inches,but one things for sure more of our lics were higher,and our car was further back so it's gonna look different on tape.And he didn't get his highest lic in untill the end when we had allready stopped.And it's a g-body agaist a big lincoln,anyone thats saying we didn't take it is just stickin up for there boy,everyone there knows we took it.
> *


Pinky's not my boy..I dont even know the dude..I dont know anything about hopping but i thought it was who got the highest..if you nose up you nose up..shouldnt matter who is hopping what. from the video it looks like pinky got it on the last hit..but thats just looking at the video i could give a shit less who won. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 20 2007, 01:18 PM~8833479
> *the last hit was higher, but il take the loss cause Pinky was hopping like crap, and the wins come easier to me than them so im going to give them this one and BELIEVE ME IL GET IT BACK :0
> SO YOU BETTER ENJOY THIS ONE WHILE IT LASTS :0  :0
> 
> ...


Do you ever take shit personal?? lol You must be in the grownups class. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 20 2007, 06:04 PM~8835694
> *Bro i fill ya but with this hater it's hard to get along.Just look at all the shit he says about us man,he can't get us out his head.And come on shawn he built a low low with a V6 enough said. :0  :biggrin:
> *



but its a damn clean v6 though


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Look closely. :0 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FnCUHYfmJ5U


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

whats good dan


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Looked like a good hop anyway you look at it. The Midwest showed up strong. Be nice for Stlouis to return the favor and show up at KC.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 20 2007, 08:16 PM~8836447
> *Looked like a good hop anyway you look at it. The Midwest showed up strong. Be nice for Stlouis to return the favor and show up at KC.
> *


Oh I plan on it


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 20 2007, 08:25 PM~8836492
> *Oh I plan on it
> *


cool im comin to see whats in the trunk :biggrin: 
i need ideas for my caddy


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 20 2007, 07:25 PM~8836492
> *Oh I plan on it
> *


midwest swangs never sleeping :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 20 2007, 08:32 PM~8836543
> *cool im comin to see whats in the trunk  :biggrin:
> i need ideas for my caddy
> *


 :biggrin: Bring that rag and take it home with ya :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 20 2007, 09:56 PM~8836726
> *:biggrin: Bring that rag and take it home with ya  :biggrin:
> *


he traded the rag for a caddy :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 20 2007, 09:03 PM~8836818
> *he traded the rag for a caddy :0
> *


Oh shit never mind then I guess ill have to kill it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 20 2007, 10:06 PM~8836839
> *Oh shit never mind then I guess ill have to kill it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

might be a good hop when hes done.... :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 20 2007, 09:06 PM~8836839
> *Oh shit never mind then I guess ill have to kill it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 20 2007, 09:08 PM~8836855
> *:0
> 
> might be a good hop when hes done.... :cheesy:
> *


Yep  We will see what happens I got a gang of cars right now im tryin to keep up with them all


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 20 2007, 09:08 PM~8836855
> *:0
> 
> might be a good hop when hes done.... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Anteazy, midwest_swang, Maverick, KC Rider, TWIN CITY OG, Royalty

:0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> Looked like a good hop anyway you look at it. The Midwest showed up strong. Be nice for Stlouis to return the favor and show up at KC.
> [/quote
> If there is any doubt amongst anyone that my car didnt bust all the single pumps asses at black sunday let me know now so I can bust that ass in the near future :cheesy: Oh yes and the 4 door malibu from KC I got my eyes on you now  That is unless they misread the stick in your own city :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> > Looked like a good hop anyway you look at it. The Midwest showed up strong. Be nice for Stlouis to return the favor and show up at KC.
> > [/quote
> > If there is any doubt amongst anyone that my car didnt bust all the single pumps asses at black sunday let me know now so I can bust that ass in the near future :cheesy: Oh yes and the 4 door malibu from KC I got my eyes on you now  That is unless they misread the stick in your own city :0
> 
> ...


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i wish the fight would happen so we can get back to hoppin cars lol


i will be in the pit next year and ready for everybody how is anybody
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2007, 09:28 PM~8837011
> *Video doesn't lie. :biggrin:
> *


Oh but Chuck and all the Individual cc does?  not to mention all of the people from KC that were right behind the stick during the hop and not one protested the numbers  Its OK im not gonna cry :tears: I busted that ass in my hometown and I plan on doing it again in your hometown    :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 20 2007, 09:34 PM~8837079
> *Oh but Chuck and all the Individual cc does?   not to mention all of the people from KC that were right behind the stick during the hop and not one protested the numbers    Its OK im not gonna cry  :tears: I busted that ass in my hometown and I plan on doing it again in your hometown        :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 20 2007, 09:34 PM~8837079
> *Oh but Chuck and all the Individual cc does?   not to mention all of the people from KC that were right behind the stick during the hop and not one protested the numbers    Its OK im not gonna cry  :tears: I busted that ass in my hometown and I plan on doing it again in your hometown        :biggrin:
> *


We'll see about that. :0 :biggrin: I know it's not that easy to read a stick, I have did it and been wrong before, NO BIG DEAL DAN. JUST MESSING WITH YOU SO CALM DOWN. STL has won 2 hops compared to K.C. winning for about 5 years or so. :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2007, 09:38 PM~8837114
> *We'll see about that. :0  :biggrin:  I know it's not that easy to read a stick, I have did it and been wrong before, NO BIG DEAL DAN.  JUST MESSING WITH YOU SO CALM DOWN. STL has won 2 hops compared to K.C. winning for about 5 years or so. :0*


Its all good I was put on this earth to change that streak :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I aint never mad bro im lowridin and tryin to keep it fun :cheesy: No hard feelings but im still gonna serve that malibu with my big body single pump :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

one word:::::::::::::::::HOPTOBERFEST:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::



LETS FINISH THE YEAR OFF RIGHT, SO WE HAVE SOMETHING TO ARGUE ABOUT ALL WINTER............\\



:twak: LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE :twak: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 20 2007, 09:47 PM~8837171
> *one word:::::::::::::::::HOPTOBERFEST:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> LETS FINISH THE YEAR OFF RIGHT, SO WE HAVE SOMETHING TO ARGUE ABOUT ALL WINTER............\\
> :twak:          LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE                :twak:
> ...


 See you there bro :cheesy:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

WOW!! I thought black sunday was fun.... I cant wait for hoptoberfest


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

When and where is Hoptoberfest gonna be at?


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whatz up guyz?I am goin to Daytona Beach,Fl. in about 4 hours or so...I won't be on LIL for about a week & a half...So,u all be good & I'll talk to u all when I get back to da LOU...I need to get some sleep,cause I gotz a long drive ahead of me.Peace out low-riderz...''I hope u all stop all the bull-shit real soon''!!!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

JUST BRING THAT CUTTY TO K.C. IN OCTOBER AND WE WONT HAVE MUCH TO SAY.......................................................................................................


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

CHUUCH!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 20 2007, 08:40 PM~8835875
> *Wow those are fantastic pictures big doe
> *


Thanks, thought you would like the lincoln one :biggrin: I think its the best pic i took.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :biggrin:


















Highest licks..looks the same amount over the black bar to me.  Lincoln is hitting great Dan!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

And this mug is right there too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2007, 12:37 AM~8838219
> *:0   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are killin me with this shit. Take the loss you earned it fair and square. :cheesy:  Its OK though tell your boy to keep the malibu hot cause im gonna see him soon :0 Maybe sooner than you think.. KC aint too far from STL :around: . And thanks for the compliment Ive got alot of hard work, time, and money tied up in it you know how it is bro The Monte is clean and bangin too I could never take that from ya  :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 06:39 AM~8838912
> *You guys are killin me with this shit. Take the loss you earned it fair and square.  :cheesy:   Its OK though tell your boy to keep the malibu hot cause im gonna see him soon  :0 Maybe sooner than you think.. KC aint too far from STL  :around: . And thanks for the compliment Ive got alot of hard work, time, and money tied up in it you know how it is bro The Monte is clean and bangin too I could never take that from ya  :biggrin:
> *


HOUSECALL!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 20 2007, 02:18 PM~8833479
> *the last hit was higher, but il take the loss cause Pinky was hopping like crap, and the wins come easier to me than them so im going to give them this one and BELIEVE ME IL GET IT BACK :0
> SO YOU BETTER ENJOY THIS ONE WHILE IT LASTS :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 20 2007, 12:18 PM~8833479
> *the last hit was higher, but il take the loss cause Pinky was hopping like crap, and the wins come easier to me than them so im going to give them this one and BELIEVE ME IL GET IT BACK :0
> SO YOU BETTER ENJOY THIS ONE WHILE IT LASTS :0  :0
> 
> ...


Back into retirement! :roflmao: The last show that cars was out at you weren't even around. I believe that was in Florida at the blvd. picnic. Where he broke everyone off. :biggrin: It's not retired, just waiting for someone to step up with another big body, something of equal size.  It's not as fun when you have no competition. Ya never know when it might make an appearance. :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 21 2007, 09:56 AM~8839539
> *Back into retirement! :roflmao: The last show that cars was out at you weren't even around. I believe that was in Florida at the blvd. picnic. Where he broke everyone off. :biggrin: It's not retired, just waiting for someone to step up with another big body, something of equal size.  It's not as fun when you have no competition. Ya never know when it might make an appearance. :0
> *


I could not of said it better my self :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam all the shit talking leading into black sunday is nothing compared to this one :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 17 2007, 07:51 PM~8811587
> *BIG LOVE TO ALL YOU GUYS IN ST. LOUIS FOR A GREAT SHOW. I WAS GLAD TO SEE A FEW NEW FACES AND WE HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU GUYS UP IN KANSAS CITY OCTOBER 14 FOR " HOPTOBERFEST".
> 
> IF ANYBODY NEEDS A PLACE TO STAY MY WIFE WORKS FOR A NICE HOTEL THAT IS TALKING ABOUT GIVING A DISCOUNTED RATE FOR THE SHOW.
> ...



hey man how much can you get 2 rooms for 2 nights for..and possibly a 3rd room...let me know so we can get those reservations made...2 branson cars going to make it up there :0


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

one room for me :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 21 2007, 02:56 PM~8839539
> *Back into retirement! :roflmao: The last show that cars was out at you weren't even around. I believe that was in Florida at the blvd. picnic. Where he broke everyone off. :biggrin: It's not retired, just waiting for someone to step up with another big body, something of equal size.  It's not as fun when you have no competition. Ya never know when it might make an appearance. :0
> *


Thats what i was thinking he was at that show where he beat the hulk(with no pinky there) then he went to florida and was still way up there in the 70's.So how did pinky have anything to do with him not bringing it out.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 12:46 AM~8835904
> *Not to try to take anything from you or your car but a 4.6 V8 is not an all aluminum motor trust me ive replaced a hundred of them   They have aluminum heads/front covers and steel blocks   And do weigh more than any V6 I have ever swaped  :biggrin: Not being a dick just stating the facts I will leave the arguing up to everone else :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Didn't you work at ford and work on them all the time?I like that they changed the rules agian so that if we pull up on there blue one in something with a v6 it will ba all cool. :0 :biggrin: Yeah right they will be crying about it then. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 21 2007, 12:01 AM~8835680
> * :0 I feel the same way and im not even close to being local anymore.
> :wow: The StreetRider / Hi-Caliber (D4L) fued has been bangin for a long time now... always adds a little excitement but you guys should all have a group hug and move past the BS.
> 
> ...


Dude i fill ya but the problem is they always want to look like they run shit when they don't.At least we keep it real,when they had a car with chrome they said you need chrome when they had a v8 they talked that up,but now a v6 weighs just as much as a v8 and it don't matter.look ask dan from playtime about these fools.He beat both there single pumps straight up,at the show they didn't say shit but now they are pm'in him telling him both there cars were higher and the The individuals read the stick wrong,just plain bitch shit man ask dan what he thinks of them now.You don't have a hopper and you don't go up agaist them if you did you would see what i'm talking about.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 21 2007, 12:51 AM~8835930
> *Pinky's not my boy..I dont even know the dude..I dont know anything about hopping but i thought it was who got the highest..if you nose up you nose up..shouldnt matter who is hopping what. from the video it looks like pinky got it on the last hit..but thats just looking at the video i could give a shit less who won.  :biggrin:
> *


Same here but like i said you can't tell on the video,if they were nose to nose and were both at there highest points in the air then you could tell ,but not from that video.And it's still a big car agaist a little one. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 21 2007, 01:05 AM~8836033
> *but its a damn clean v6 though
> *


Alot of paint there thats all. :biggrin:And it most not run good because he couldn't even drive it 3 hours. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > Looked like a good hop anyway you look at it. The Midwest showed up strong. Be nice for Stlouis to return the favor and show up at KC.
> > [/quote
> > If there is any doubt amongst anyone that my car didnt bust all the single pumps asses at black sunday let me know now so I can bust that ass in the near future :cheesy: Oh yes and the 4 door malibu from KC I got my eyes on you now  That is unless they misread the stick in your own city :0
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 03:34 AM~8837079
> *Oh but Chuck and all the Individual cc does?   not to mention all of the people from KC that were right behind the stick during the hop and not one protested the numbers    Its OK im not gonna cry  :tears: I busted that ass in my hometown and I plan on doing it again in your hometown        :biggrin:
> *


OWNED OWNED OWNED  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 21 2007, 07:56 AM~8839539
> *Back into retirement! :roflmao: The last show that cars was out at you weren't even around. I believe that was in Florida at the blvd. picnic. Where he broke everyone off. :biggrin: It's not retired, just waiting for someone to step up with another big body, something of equal size.  It's not as fun when you have no competition. Ya never know when it might make an appearance. :0
> *



just a quick question...how many does that big ass caddy have to the nose? I heard it was more than 2? just curious?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 03:43 AM~8837143
> *Its all good I was put on this earth to change that streak  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I aint never mad bro im lowridin and tryin to keep it fun  :cheesy: No hard feelings but im still gonna serve that malibu with my big body single pump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Put a v6 in the lincoln it's the same as having a v8. :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 21 2007, 07:51 PM~8841647
> *just a quick question...how many does that big ass caddy have to the nose? I heard it was more than 2? just curious?
> *


It was 4 too the nose when he first got it from hi-low along time ago,but from what i know he changed it to 2 blackmagic piston pumps and thats when it started working.I could be wrong,nim what did it have?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 21 2007, 04:42 AM~8837515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres the motor at????????????????????????????????????????????????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2007, 02:33 PM~8841539
> *Thats what i was thinking he was at that show where he beat the hulk(with no pinky there) then he went to florida and was still way up there in the 70's.So how did pinky have anything to do with him not bringing it out.
> *


I think pinky need a needle so some one could let the helium out of his head LOL naw if anyone needs it is Josh LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2007, 02:40 PM~8841562
> *Didn't you work at ford and work on them all the time?I like that they changed the rules agian so that if we pull up on there blue one in something with a v6 it will ba all cool. :0  :biggrin: Yeah right they will be crying about it then. :biggrin:
> *


I want to know who made them incharge of the rules LOL its the streets they should know that.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2007, 02:54 PM~8841672
> *It was 4 too the nose when he first got it from hi-low along time ago,but from what i know he changed it to 2 blackmagic piston pumps and thats when it started working.I could be wrong,nim what did it have?
> *


 :yes: your right


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am out of this topic. :biggrin: hello Jen.soory I missed you at ST LOUISE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2007, 01:45 PM~8841587
> *Same here but like i said you can't tell on the video,if they were nose to nose and were both at there highest points in the air then you could tell ,but not from that video.And it's still a big car agaist a little one. :biggrin:
> *


yep i agree with ya on that..hard to tell. man it just gets old everyone cryin about what advantages everyone else has. i thought it was badass you drove that lincoln..it may not be a strapped up hopper but it is a full out show car. much respect on that. 

i respect the hell out of pinky..i believe he has a case to argue if he wanted to..i'm not saying he won but he def could be arguing or making excuses..dude cuts it off as a lost and says i'll get that ass next time. good sportsmanship. i dont think anyone from KC has ever lost a hop fair and square..always some bullshit or someone did one million inches after the show..buy thats ya'lls deal lol.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 21 2007, 08:40 PM~8842001
> *yep i agree with ya on that..hard to tell. man it just gets old everyone cryin about what advantages everyone else has. i thought it was badass you drove that lincoln..it may not be a strapped up hopper but it is a full out show car. much respect on that.
> 
> i respect the hell out of pinky..i believe he has a case to argue if he wanted to..i'm not saying he won but he def could be arguing or making excuses..dude cuts it off as a lost and says i'll get that ass next time. good sportsmanship. i dont think anyone from KC has ever lost a hop fair and square..always some bullshit or someone did one million inches after the show..buy thats ya'lls deal lol.
> *


Not on our side homie,we just dealing with fools that take it there.  Talk to dan from STL he's seeing it now too.And you say pinky siad cool with no excuses?Your wrong there but it is what it is and it's always gonna be like that.And thanks for the props,thats how we do it. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2007, 06:37 AM~8838219
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not dans(stl)highest lic i got it on tape i'll post the pic and prove you a lier agian.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> > :0 :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Pretty sad when I have to drop down to a single pump so you can try and compete!!!! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2007, 09:25 PM~8842297
> *Man you are stretching!!!   You mind is so warped.     You lost...look at the paint on your car...and the black underneath...YOU LOSE!!!!!!!  :roflmao:    Shoot..and then I hooked up all my voltage was doing more.....why didn't you nose up?
> 
> First time you had a hopper at black sunday....after we have run it for over 5 years!!  Impressive.  :uh:  lol
> *












Just like this black guess you lose also. :roflmao: And 3 years ago we were the highest and the last 2 years we didn't go. :0 :0 
And you all pm'en dan crying that he didn't beat you guys...your the one thats warped.Like i said Me Agaist you .i'm up 1-0.FACT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Sep 20 2007, 01:18 PM~8833479
> *the last hit was higher, but il take the loss cause Pinky was hopping like crap, and the wins come easier to me than them so im going to give them this one and BELIEVE ME IL GET IT BACK :0
> SO YOU BETTER ENJOY THIS ONE WHILE IT LASTS :0  :0
> 
> ...


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

he didn't get me............. he didn't get me


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Sep 21 2007, 04:39 PM~8842388
> *he didn't get me.............  he didn't get me
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2007, 09:30 PM~8842319
> *Pretty sad when I have to drop down to a single pump so you can try and compete!!!!  :0
> *


Pretty sadf you had to build a v6 to compete.And you mean i beat you(pics don't lie)
:0 And whats sad is all the games you guys have to play to look like your somethnig,right dan(playtime)


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

post post....argue argue.......lol


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2007, 03:47 PM~8842461
> *post post....argue argue.......lol
> *


Right bro I agree this shit is stupid but honestly you said the lincoln was workin and you know if someone from KC was behind the stick and didnt speak up if they thought they were wrong. :uh: I dont understand :uh: I havent touched the car since the show not even charged the batteries so if you guys want to go again meet me in columbia tomorrow :0 Half way  You name the time and place  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 03:00 PM~8842599
> *Right bro I agree this shit is stupid but honestly you said the lincoln was workin and you know if someone from KC was behind the stick and didnt speak up if they thought they were wrong.  :uh: I dont understand  :uh: I havent touched the car since the show not even charged the batteries so if you guys want to go again meet me in columbia tomorrow  :0 Half way   You name the time and place    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hell yea this arguing is very stupid, another thing that is stupis is what does chrome and paint have to do with hopping.. thats just something to brag about that does not make the car go higher than the other, or claim you a winner.....


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 04:00 PM~8842599
> *Right bro I agree this shit is stupid but honestly you said the lincoln was workin and you know if someone from KC was behind the stick and didnt speak up if they thought they were wrong.  :uh: I dont understand  :uh: I havent touched the car since the show not even charged the batteries so if you guys want to go again meet me in columbia tomorrow  :0 Half way   You name the time and place    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: Im not joking one bit I got the truck gassed up and the trailer sittin :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2007, 03:46 PM~8842454
> *Pretty sadf you had to build a v6 to compete.And you mean i beat you(pics don't lie)
> :0 And whats sad is all the games you guys have to play to look like your somethnig,right dan(playtime)
> *


Hey bro I try to give everyone a fair chance but this whole hop thing at black sunday makes me look at shit a whole lot different now. :uh: I won at the show but lost a week later :dunno: I guess I really didnt win it was just a big LIE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2007, 09:47 PM~8842461
> *post post....argue argue.......lol
> *


Loser loser.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 04:00 PM~8842599
> *Right bro I agree this shit is stupid but honestly you said the lincoln was workin and you know if someone from KC was behind the stick and didnt speak up if they thought they were wrong.  :uh: I dont understand  :uh: I havent touched the car since the show not even charged the batteries so if you guys want to go again meet me in columbia tomorrow  :0 Half way   You name the time and place    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


let me know the me know the meet place..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam guys....win or loose you both have bad ass cars and you both know how to swang that shit better than MOST people in missouri.....you guys both run KC when it comes to lowriders....just dont see why you guys cant just call a loss a loss and a win a win.....then line up and do it again....this is all getting out of hand.....why cant you guys be like dan(midwest swang) and the guy who lost to dan (big body caddy) ....after the hop he went and shook Dans hand and congratulated him for beating him....yeah they talked shit about who was gonna beat who but as soon as it was over it was over and it was 100% sportsmanship between the two....he took the loss and dan took the win.....thats how it should be


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

QUOTE(djdvl666 @ Sep 17 2007, 07:51 PM) *
BIG LOVE TO ALL YOU GUYS IN ST. LOUIS FOR A GREAT SHOW. I WAS GLAD TO SEE A FEW NEW FACES AND WE HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU GUYS UP IN KANSAS CITY OCTOBER 14 FOR " HOPTOBERFEST". 

IF ANYBODY NEEDS A PLACE TO STAY MY WIFE WORKS FOR A NICE HOTEL THAT IS TALKING ABOUT GIVING A DISCOUNTED RATE FOR THE SHOW.

THIS WILL BE A VERY LAID BACK SHOW AND CRUISE....FREE FOOD....FREE ENTRY.....LOTS OF FUN......

GIVE ME A HOLLER IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS DJ DVL {816)769-6428



hey man how much can you get 2 rooms for 2 nights for..and possibly a 3rd room...let me know so we can get those reservations made...2 branson cars going to make it up there shocked.gif


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 21 2007, 10:52 PM~8842900
> *dam guys....win or loose you both have bad ass cars and you both know how to swang that shit better than MOST people in missouri.....you guys both run KC when it comes to lowriders....just dont see why you guys cant just call a loss a loss and a win a win.....then line up and do it again....this is all getting out of hand.....why cant you guys be like dan(midwest swang) and the guy who lost to dan (big body caddy) ....after the hop he went and shook Dans hand and congratulated him for beating him....yeah they talked shit about who was gonna beat who but as soon as it was over it was over and it was 100% sportsmanship between the two....he took the loss and dan took the win.....thats how it should be
> *


Dude read back it's not me ,now they are saying they didn't lose to dan(stl)when the BIG I that put the show on said Dan(stl)won.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2007, 06:37 AM~8838219
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Look at this once again you play bitch games,heres dan's highest lic from my video as you and everyone there and everyone on here can see he was way over that black line unlike you or scotty. :0 :0 :0 :0 Busted liar.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2007, 05:59 PM~8842941
> *Dude read back it's not me ,now they are saying they didn't lose to dan(stl)when the BIG I that put the show on said Dan(stl)won.
> *


im not saying its you man i got much respect for you and them.....just said that because i think thats how it should be....you guys got alot of hate for each other.....it cant be jealousy cause you guys both put it down big time.....dont know what else to call it....either way we need to start over and get a good stick for hoptoberfest and someone from both sides and others need to watch the stick...in fact we need a CAM to record the stick so we can all see who wins and then call it good from there......i think thats the only way it could ever be settled :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 21 2007, 03:28 AM~8837011
> *Video doesn't lie. :biggrin:
> *


No video doesn't lie but you all do.Not the best pics but way over the black line :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 End of story highest single(with a bigbody V8)out there period.Guess you didn't have this lic on your video. :uh: 



































Dan it's now the Caddy and HOT FIRE KILLER :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

No hating or lieing here....my pic is at the highest point...the back bumper hits and the front still goes up two inches or so higher, I wasn't taking anything away from the STL Dan.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2007, 12:12 AM~8843318
> *No hating or lieing here....my pic is at the highest point...the back bumper hits and the front still goes up two inches or so higher, I wasn't taking anything away from the STL Dan.
> *


 :uh: Thats all you do.You said his highest lic was just over the line like yours and it wasn't it was over by alot more then yours.He took the day single pump just live with it.And he had a v8. :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 03:18 PM~8842700
> *:dunno:  :dunno: Im not joking one bit I got the truck gassed up and the trailer sittin  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 THATS RIGHT.THATS L.A.SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 04:25 PM~8842752
> *Hey bro I try to give everyone a fair chance but this whole hop thing at black sunday makes me look at shit a whole lot different now.  :uh: I won at the show but lost a week later  :dunno: I guess I really didnt win it was just a big LIE
> *


You keep listening to this idiot you will only see what you want to see. The real world doesn't exist. :0


----------



## TWIN CITY OG (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 03:00 PM~8842599
> *Right bro I agree this shit is stupid but honestly you said the lincoln was workin and you know if someone from KC was behind the stick and didnt speak up if they thought they were wrong.  :uh: I dont understand  :uh: I havent touched the car since the show not even charged the batteries so if you guys want to go again meet me in columbia tomorrow  :0 Half way   You name the time and place    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 D4L Bring both of those singles down I would like to see Dan bust that ass! :0 





















AGAIN!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:biggrin: hoptoberfeast will be a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN: BLACK SUNDAY IS OVER



PLEASE TAKE ALL BITCHIN, ARGUEING,COMPLAINTS,AND SO FORTH TO "HOPTOBERFEST" ie. K.C. SIDESHOW/PICNIC THREAD............

REVENGE IS BEST SERVED AT A SIDESHOW

NOW


"LETS GET IT ON" 


:twak: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2007, 05:11 PM~8842988
> *No video doesn't lie but you all do.Not the best pics but way over the black line :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 End of story highest single(with a bigbody V8)out there period.Guess you didn't have this lic on your video. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh snap I guess video or my boys dont lie :0 :0 :0


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 04:00 PM~8842599
> *Right bro I agree this shit is stupid but honestly you said the lincoln was workin and you know if someone from KC was behind the stick and didnt speak up if they thought they were wrong.  :uh: I dont understand  :uh: I havent touched the car since the show not even charged the batteries so if you guys want to go again meet me in columbia tomorrow  :0 Half way   You name the time and place    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:dunno: No time and place? Then take the loss :cheesy: Ive done all I can do :yes:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 22 2007, 01:13 AM~8845297
> *:dunno: No time and place? Then take the loss  :cheesy: Ive done all I can do  :yes:
> *


You going to hoptoberfest D?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 22 2007, 12:16 AM~8845318
> *You going to hoptoberfest D?
> *


Thats the plan Ive got to prove it was no fluke


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2007, 05:11 PM~8842988
> *No video doesn't lie but you all do.Not the best pics but way over the black line :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 End of story highest single(with a bigbody V8)out there period.Guess you didn't have this lic on your video. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you all posted the car on its highest lick how do you explain yourself now? :uh: Looks like mine was clearly higher than the rest over the black bar :0 Thanks for the proof Fabian :biggrin: You didnt think you were gonna get busted by the stickcam did ya :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 21 2007, 07:13 PM~8843652
> *THATS RIGHT.THATS L.A.SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Im tryin to keep it real bro. What do you think about my single pump linc :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 22 2007, 01:13 AM~8845297
> *:dunno: No time and place? Then take the loss  :cheesy: Ive done all I can do  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Now they are quite,i guess being busted will do that to ya.Good job dan and thanks for all your help out there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2007, 11:04 PM~8842971
> *Look at this once again you play bitch games,heres dan's highest lic from my video as you and everyone there and everyone on here can see he was way over that black line unlike you or scotty. :0  :0  :0  :0 Busted liar.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2007, 11:04 PM~8842971
> *Look at this once again you play bitch games,heres dan's highest lic from my video as you and everyone there and everyone on here can see he was way over that black line unlike you or scotty. :0  :0  :0  :0 Busted liar.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> You keep listening to this idiot you will only see what you want to see. The real world doesn't exist. :0


You got some nerve,you got busted lying and hating.Give him his props he beat you guys fair and square,well not really he had a bigbody and a v8 but he still won.  
































[/quote]
At least 48,you need to watch the whole video next time. :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2007, 12:12 AM~8843318
> *No hating or lieing here....my pic is at the highest point...the back bumper hits and the front still goes up two inches or so higher, I wasn't taking anything away from the STL Dan.
> *


 :uh: :uh: ???If you say it went up 2 inches or so higher (when it hit the bumper)then thats his highest point.Which was higher then you guys. :dunno: :dunno: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2007, 01:35 PM~8847753
> *:uh:  :uh: ???If you say it went up 2 inches or so higher (when it hit the bumper)then thats his highest point.Which was higher then you guys. :dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

all this money people spend on paint, interior, hydraulics etc. and nobody can buy a camera thats worth a fuck


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Sep 22 2007, 04:47 PM~8848329
> *all this money  people spend on paint, interior, hydraulics etc. and nobody can buy a camera thats worth a fuck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## first class custom (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Sep 21 2007, 05:22 PM~8843392
> *Check this out... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTsDwnL_cUM
> 
> Zeus Productions... Pics Provided by Expressions Design
> *


Yo Zeus whats the name of the cd by cypress hill?


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

why dont shortdog hop his 62 anymore?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 22 2007, 09:51 AM~8846465
> *Im tryin to keep it real bro. What do you think about my single pump linc  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP MW? I C THE LINCOLN WAS PUT IT DOWN! :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zeus_@Sep 21 2007, 08:22 PM~8843392
> *Check this out... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTsDwnL_cUM
> 
> Zeus Productions... Pics Provided by Expressions Design
> *


NICE VIDEO HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 23 2007, 08:24 AM~8851477
> *WUZ UP MW? I C THE LINCOLN WAS PUT IT DOWN! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro  :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 23 2007, 10:26 AM~8851484
> *Thanks bro    :biggrin:
> *


 WAS U THE HIGHEST SP AT BK SUNDAY?


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

mornin dano :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 23 2007, 08:28 AM~8851488
> *WAS U THE HIGHEST SP AT BK SUNDAY?
> *


Yep highest single pump at the show  :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 23 2007, 08:55 AM~8851557
> *mornin dano :biggrin:
> *


Mornin  Im gettin ready to start on the G body Killa hno: :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 23 2007, 10:55 AM~8851561
> *Yep highest single pump at the show    :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD U SERVE PINKY WITH THE CADDY KILLER!!!!


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 23 2007, 09:02 AM~8851580
> *I HEARD U SERVE PINKY WITH THE CADDY KILLER!!!!
> *


Not the pink Monte but the Westside fleetwood caddy :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 23 2007, 11:04 AM~8851583
> *Not the pink Monte but the Westside fleetwood caddy  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

WUZ UP ONE LUV?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 23 2007, 03:04 PM~8851583
> *Not the pink Monte but the Westside fleetwood caddy  :biggrin:
> *


Damn dan it sure is quite in here. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 22 2007, 11:15 PM~8850390
> *why dont shortdog hop his 62 anymore?
> *



you will be seeing the 62 again he's not done :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 23 2007, 09:37 AM~8851663
> *Damn dan it sure is quite in here. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Right I think I just seen a tumble weed blow across my screen :0 :rofl:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 23 2007, 10:48 AM~8851691
> *Right I think I just seen a tumble weed blow across my screen  :0  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn i was gone for a couple of days and shit i missed alot. this shit is funny as hell. lol. well i got one thing to say in the midwest we are trying to keep shit clean, driveable, chromed out, v-8 and 13's. like we have for the last 8 years. this year we built a stoopid g body to shut some bitches down here in detroit. well no one would come to play so we went out of town. now we had alittle dumb shit done to the car and someone put me on blast, so we made the necessary changes so that problem is gone. i got told it was to make sure midwest stays what its about that i got put on blast. i was told to be creative, but i damn sure dont see what is creative or midwest style by moving the rear wheels backwards. talk about being creative :uh: that shit aint attractive at all  moving wheels back is for stoopid trucks


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BrownSugar85_@Sep 23 2007, 08:45 AM~8851685
> *you will be seeing the 62 again he's not done :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 23 2007, 04:11 PM~8851767
> *damn i was gone for a couple of days and shit i missed alot. this shit is funny as hell. lol. well i got one thing to say in the midwest we are trying to keep shit clean, driveable, chromed out, but i damn sure dont see what is creative or midwest style by moving the rear wheels backwards. talk about being creative :uh: that shit aint attractive at all  moving wheels back is for stoopid trucks
> *


I told you homie we got put on blast to by the same fools but then they do the bullshit that they say isn't cool.They were scared of todd so they tried to make the monte go higher,and now they say it's retired :uh: :uh: :uh: Because they know our caddy is coming.Little by little people are seeing the truth about these fools.They lost at black sunday and tried to act like they didn't. :uh: Jimmy you know whats up Majestics BABY all DAY everyday.Oh yeah and V6's suck a dick,there only for fools that can't make a v8 hopp.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 23 2007, 06:12 PM~8854203
> *I told you homie we got put on blast to by the same fools but then they do the bullshit that they say isn't cool.They were scared of todd so they tried to make the monte go higher,and now they say it's retired :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Because they know our caddy is coming.Little by little people are seeing the truth about these fools.They lost at black sunday and tried to act like they didn't. :uh: Jimmy you know whats up Majestics BABY all DAY everyday.Oh yeah and V6's suck a dick,there only for fools that can't make a v8 hopp.
> *


Every MAJESTICS hopper in L.A. has a V6 so you better watch what you say. We were the highest there so how did we lose?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 24 2007, 12:22 AM~8854257
> *Every MAJESTICS hopper in L.A. has a V6 so you better watch what you say. We were the highest there so how did we lose?
> *


I'm not talking about L.A. i'm talking about what people said here in the midwest.We were the highest 3 years ago at black sunday but we got no props because it stuck and because the wheels were way back in the whell(just like yours is now :0 )So yours don't count. :0 And the peeps in L.A. never talked shit about having v6's and then built one thats the difference jamie.Just like dan saying i lose because i don't have chrome underneath but all your guys cars have never had chrome.(justins,brandons,brians)And 2 of your cars lost in stl to the caddy killer,which don't even matter thats the game.But you pm'ed him talking shit that he didn't win and that they read the stick wrong and then posted pics showing that they were the same :uh: Only problem is you didn't show his highest lic which did beat you all.All this is dumb but dan made it this way by talking shit on others and then doing what he talked shit about.Plain and simple.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Back pedal!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 24 2007, 02:18 PM~8857881
> *Back pedal!
> *


 :uh:








I'll give it to jason he goes all over and hopps the shit out of pinky,but what about the rest of you?I was looking forward to busting all your asses but you were all no shows?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 23 2007, 04:11 PM~8851767
> *damn i was gone for a couple of days and shit i missed alot. this shit is funny as hell. lol. well i got one thing to say in the midwest we are trying to keep shit clean, driveable, chromed out, v-8 and 13's. like we have for the last 8 years. this year we built a stoopid g body to shut some bitches down here in detroit. well no one would come to play so we went out of town. now we had alittle dumb shit done to the car and someone put me on blast, so we made the necessary changes so that problem is gone. i got told it was to make sure midwest stays what its about that i got put on blast. i was told to be creative, but i damn sure dont see what is creative or midwest style by moving the rear wheels backwards. talk about being creative :uh: that shit aint attractive at all  moving wheels back is for stoopid trucks
> *


It's now OK to have your wheels like this. :biggrin: 

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=ZF7D7EI6


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam still going 1 week later lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 24 2007, 02:43 PM~8857982
> *dam still going 1 week later lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

1 week later and dude is still trying to clown us with someone elses car!! lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: V6's wheels pushed back,crying about your loss. :roflmao: :roflmao: What rule are you gonna break next? :twak: Playtime kicked your ass no need for me to try and clown ya. :0 









Higher ,V8,big car.Better looking car.


Come on dan everyone knows allready you can say it you lost. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2007, 10:25 AM~8857920
> *:uh:
> I'll give it to jason he goes all over and hopps the shit out of pinky,but what about the rest of you?I was looking forward to busting all your asses but you were all no shows?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I woke up late that morning or I would have been there, but I don't have a car so it doesn't matter. I will never have a car because I am a poser. I don't have a clue how to even build a car let alone try do it by myself. So you can clown me all you want.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 24 2007, 05:37 PM~8858901
> *I woke up late that morning or I would have been there, but I don't have a car so it doesn't matter.  I will never have a car because I am a poser.  I don't have a clue how to even build a car let alone try do it by myself.  So you can clown me all you want.
> *


Back pedal! :0 









Still on top bitches :0 :0 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HOTEL INFO FOR HOPTOBERFEST POSTED ON KC SIDESHOW/PICNIC THREAD....

:thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2007, 07:25 AM~8857920
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



here we go with this bullshit


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 24 2007, 04:37 PM~8858901
> *I woke up late that morning or I would have been there, but I don't have a car so it doesn't matter.  I will never have a car because I am a poser.  I don't have a clue how to even build a car let alone try do it by myself.  So you can clown me all you want.
> *


i knew pit bull was talking about going shit next year i will call you guys the night before and early early morning ,


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 25 2007, 03:24 AM~8863120
> *here we go with this bullshit
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Funny how it's bullshit since we won,but when it was the other way around and they posted pics it was cool.I never say shit to no one untill they post to me like 61 on 3 did,and like tim did and now you are? :uh: Sorry it went down like it did,thats life,thinking your on top and being on top are to different things,ask big pimpin he found that out at black sunday also. :0 :0 :0 You should of been there it was a cool show.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 25 2007, 03:28 AM~8863176
> *i knew pit bull was talking about going shit next year i will call you guys the night before and early early morning ,*


Thats a good idea,because all the hipe about this show for the last 4 months isn't enough notice. :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2007, 08:32 PM~8863219
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: Funny how it's bullshit since we won,but when it was the other way around and they posted pics it was cool.I never say shit to no one untill they post to me like 61 on 3 did,and like tim did and now you are? :uh: Sorry it went down like it did,thats life,thinking your on top and being on top are to different things,ask big pimpin he found that out at black sunday also. :0  :0  :0 You should of been there it was a cool show.
> *


i'm glad i was not there this year :0 
that was some bullshit that went down at the end of the day...........................................


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 25 2007, 03:43 AM~8863327
> *:0
> i'm glad i was not there this year :0
> that was some bullshit that went down at the end of the day...........................................
> *


Yes it was and your boy juan started it,this is lowriding not the wwf if you can't take it ,you shouldn't be in it.He tryed to start shit and ruin a show that the BIG I put on for what?Because he can't take it like he dishes it out?All the shit talking that goes on here in LIL,and he was mad at something someone said. :uh: Let the cars do the talking we did.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2007, 08:46 PM~8863371
> *Yes it was and your boy juan started it,this is lowriding not the wwf if you can't take it ,you shouldn't be in it.All the shit talking that goes on here in LIL,and he was mad at something someone said. :uh: Let the cars do the talking we did.
> *


i will see you guys next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 25 2007, 03:51 AM~8863437
> *i will see you guys next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 OK will be ready. :uh:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2007, 08:52 PM~8863455
> *:0  :0 OK will be ready. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I NO YOU GUY'S CAN DO BETTER THAN THAT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 25 2007, 03:55 AM~8863496
> *I NO YOU GUY CAN DO BETTER THAT THAT :0  :biggrin:
> *


Don't need to it's the highest big body car out here.But we do have some new shit coming also.
:yes: :yes: What you doing now an impala?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2007, 08:58 PM~8863538
> *Don't need to it's the highest big body car out here.But we do have some new shit coming also.
> :yes:  :yes: What you doing now an impala?
> *


I like big bodys :biggrin: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 25 2007, 04:00 AM~8863568
> *I like big bodys :biggrin:  :0
> *


So do we,it will be fun puttin it down.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

more pics to the top


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

and then some ...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

and then some more


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice pics


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

HOPTOBERFEST info on KC SIDESHOW/PICNIC thread

hotel rooms at discounted rates available but must rsvp


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 24 2007, 08:51 PM~8863437
> *i will see you guys next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 THAT IS WHAT YOU TOLD ME


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 24 2007, 09:00 PM~8863568
> *I like big bodys :biggrin:  :0
> *


 DONT WAST YOUR TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 23 2007, 08:02 AM~8851580
> *I HEARD U SERVE PINKY WITH THE CADDY KILLER!!!!
> *


 OG SWITCHMAN WOO ARE YOU.... :angry: :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 23 2007, 05:12 PM~8854203
> *I told you homie we got put on blast to by the same fools but then they do the bullshit that they say isn't cool.They were scared of todd so they tried to make the monte go higher,and now they say it's retired :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Because they know our caddy is coming.Little by little people are seeing the truth about these fools.They lost at black sunday and tried to act like they didn't. :uh: Jimmy you know whats up Majestics BABY all DAY everyday.Oh yeah and V6's suck a dick,there only for fools that can't make a v8 hopp.
> *


 THATS WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT.............. :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2007, 04:35 AM~8857426
> *I'm not talking about L.A. i'm talking about what people said here in the midwest.We were the highest 3 years ago at black sunday but we got no props because it stuck and because the wheels were way back in the whell(just like yours is now :0 )So yours don't count. :0 And the peeps in L.A. never talked shit about having v6's and then built one thats the difference jamie.Just like dan saying i lose because i don't have chrome underneath but all your guys cars have never had chrome.(justins,brandons,brians)And 2 of your cars lost in stl to the caddy killer,which don't even matter thats the game.But you pm'ed him talking shit that he didn't win and that they read the stick wrong and then posted pics showing that they were the same :uh: Only problem is you didn't show his highest lic which did beat you all.All this is dumb but dan made it this way by talking shit on others and then doing what he talked shit about.Plain and simple.
> *


 OK THATS RIGHT.......


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 25 2007, 07:31 PM~8867274
> *THATS WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT.............. :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 25 2007, 07:34 PM~8867308
> *OK  THATS RIGHT.......
> *


Yes it is.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

you know that shits pretty funny. we have a show in about 2 weeks in kansas city and everyone is still putting in work on a thread for a show that has been over for about 2 weeks. and we wonder why there is never any shows or a scene in our own town. ive been getting more help from people out of town that i hardly even know. lets a least try and keep shit respectable. i know whats happened in the past, but it is the past. lets try and put on a good show and show everyone that we can have a quality show and maybe we can make this an annual event. plans are already in talks of having a bigger show for next year but we have to make this one work first.....................anyone local who wants to help out give me a holler.
BOONE(816)769-6428

to those of you who have already contacted me i will be getting in touch with you next week to finalize any ideas or assistance you want to help with........

LETS GET THE WORD OUT TO ANYONE YOU KNOW WITH A RIDE, LOCAL OR OUT OF TOWN...........

LOCAL CAR CLUBS PLEASE PM ME AND LET ME KNOW HOW MANY CARS YOU ARE BRINGING SO WE CAN RESERVE YOU A SPACE SO ALL OF YOU CLUB CAN PARK ALL TOGETHER, OTHERWISE FIRST COME FIRST SERVE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 25 2007, 09:11 PM~8867954
> *you know that shits pretty funny. we have a show in about 2 weeks in kansas city and everyone is still putting in work on a thread for a show that has been over for about 2 weeks. and we wonder why there is never any shows or a scene in our own town. ive been getting more help from people out of town that i hardly even know. lets a least try and keep shit respectable. i know whats happened in the past, but it is the past. lets try and put on a good show and show everyone that we can have a quality show and maybe we can make this an annual event. plans are already in talks of having a bigger show for next year but we have to make this one work first.....................anyone local who wants to help out give me a holler.
> BOONE(816)769-6428
> 
> ...


Your new to LIL ,it's allways like this bro.And i don't know who your talking too but i did pm you and ask if you needed anything,i can get the hook up on the meat and chicken and burgers,if you want?And K.C don't have a scene because they aren't many lowriders here.Thats all,but we are coming even though the week before we are driving 30 hours and taking a car to vegas.Don't know how many cars we are bringing maybe 3-4.And i have been telling folks about this show,beleave that.Anyway if i or we can do anything to help out just holla at me (816)591-0549.I'm sure the picnic well be nice. :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

NOTHING PERSONAL DUDE. I DID SAY TO THOSE WHO HAVE ALREADY CONTACTED ME I WILL GET A HOLD OF YOU NEXT WEEK. BUT ON THE TIP OF NO LOWRIDERS HERE IT IS BECAUSE THERE IS NOT MUCH OF A SCENE THAT IS SAFE AND NON DRUG RELATED. YOUNG CATS ARE INTIMIDATED BY LOWRIDING BECAUSE THEY SEE ALL OF THE GANGSTA BULLSHIT ASSOCIATED WITH IT. TO MUCH SHIT TALKIN ALL OVER THIS TOWN. ATTITUDES,SHIT TALKIN, DOWNIN OTHER RIDES IS WHAT KEEPS THE SCENE DOWN.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2007, 05:00 PM~8842599
> *Right bro I agree this shit is stupid but honestly you said the lincoln was workin and you know if someone from KC was behind the stick and didnt speak up if they thought they were wrong.  :uh: I dont understand  :uh: I havent touched the car since the show not even charged the batteries so if you guys want to go again meet me in columbia tomorrow  :0 Half way   You name the time and place    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:*



Damn no responce you won agian MIDWEST SWANG. :0 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2007, 09:08 PM~8863671
> *So do we,it will be fun puttin it down.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 25 2007, 12:20 PM~8867154
> *DONT WAST YOUR TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BRING YOUR OWN CAR OUT NEXT YEAR you can get you some to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 25 2007, 07:21 PM~8869976
> *BRING YOUR OWN CAR OUT NEXT YEAR you can get you some to !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i keep a car...and if im not mistaken you were gonna come to l.a. too see me :uh: i hope it aint no bigbody and anyway single or double you dont have a chance


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 26 2007, 10:55 AM~8873698
> *
> 
> 
> ...












Why aint your door open switchman??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Your suppost to be doin it OG


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

BEN THAR DONE THAT I LIKE TO SEE WHAT IM DOING........


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

thanks for postin them pics 

that grey caddy with the backs and vogues is off the chain :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 26 2007, 11:08 PM~8876040
> *thanks for postin them pics
> 
> that grey caddy with the backs and vogues is off the chain :cheesy:
> *


K.C style. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Sep 25 2007, 02:43 PM~8868152
> *NOTHING PERSONAL DUDE. I DID SAY TO THOSE WHO HAVE ALREADY CONTACTED ME I WILL GET A HOLD OF YOU NEXT WEEK. BUT ON THE TIP OF NO LOWRIDERS HERE IT IS BECAUSE THERE IS NOT MUCH OF A SCENE THAT IS SAFE AND NON DRUG RELATED. YOUNG CATS ARE INTIMIDATED BY LOWRIDING BECAUSE THEY SEE ALL OF THE GANGSTA BULLSHIT ASSOCIATED WITH IT. TO MUCH SHIT TALKIN ALL OVER THIS TOWN.  ATTITUDES,SHIT TALKIN, DOWNIN OTHER RIDES IS WHAT KEEPS THE SCENE DOWN.
> *


Couple of problems...not enough true riders who get along or know eachother. Safe/Non Drug related/Gang involvement...yea thats true but that is the case no matter where you live and it hurts our lifestyle. When I lived there I was on the west side of KCMO and there were some rides but mainly stayed in that area...same with some in KCK. 

To this day the best thing I saw was the old skate shop on the Blvd where riders would meet up and kick it...it got people out, even if it was only for a couple of hours. Getting along is a big part of it but as you know living in KC that aint always easy. The same fuckers that hated on me in 91-92 because I was from Cali are some of the fools I kick it with when I go back, you have to grow up and realize the stupid shit you do as a youngster. People are too territorial over there because of how it is. Thats too bad but we as riders should be able to get over that and really have KC blow up. Looks like the hopping hype has even more people into going to Hoptoberfest....
You guys should settle this by flying me in as an impartial judge :biggrin: so nobody has a problem with reading the stick.  

:tears: Im "second home" sick now. This park is right across from my old house :cheesy:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 26 2007, 09:52 AM~8873679
> *i keep a car...and if im not mistaken you were gonna come to l.a. too see me  :uh:  i hope it aint no bigbody and anyway single or double you dont have a chance
> *


i'll see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 26 2007, 08:03 PM~8876681
> *Couple of problems...not enough true riders who get along or know eachother. Safe/Non Drug related/Gang involvement...yea thats true but that is the case no matter where you live and it hurts our lifestyle. When I lived there I was on the west side of KCMO and there were some rides but mainly stayed in that area...same with some in KCK.
> 
> To this day the best thing I saw was the old skate shop on the Blvd where riders would meet up and kick it...it got people out, even if it was only for a couple of hours. Getting along is a big part of it but as you know living in KC that aint always easy. The same fuckers that hated on me in 91-92 because I was from Cali are some of the fools I kick it with when I go back, you have to grow up and realize the stupid shit you do as a youngster. People are too territorial over there because of how it is. Thats too bad but we as riders should be able to get over that and really have KC blow up. Looks like the hopping hype has even more people into going to Hoptoberfest....
> ...


YEAH YOU RIGHT.....LETS NOT FORGET THAT DISEASE CALLED "CARJACKIN AND HOME INVASION". PROBLABLY THE NUMBER ONE REASON THEIR ISNT MUCH KIDS GETTING INTO IT. THAT AND JEALOUSY..


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 26 2007, 05:44 PM~8876234
> *K.C style. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


got to love it :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 26 2007, 07:03 PM~8876681
> *Couple of problems...not enough true riders who get along or know eachother. Safe/Non Drug related/Gang involvement...yea thats true but that is the case no matter where you live and it hurts our lifestyle. When I lived there I was on the west side of KCMO and there were some rides but mainly stayed in that area...same with some in KCK.
> 
> To this day the best thing I saw was the old skate shop on the Blvd where riders would meet up and kick it...it got people out, even if it was only for a couple of hours. Getting along is a big part of it but as you know living in KC that aint always easy. The same fuckers that hated on me in 91-92 because I was from Cali are some of the fools I kick it with when I go back, you have to grow up and realize the stupid shit you do as a youngster. People are too territorial over there because of how it is. Thats too bad but we as riders should be able to get over that and really have KC blow up. Looks like the hopping hype has even more people into going to Hoptoberfest....
> ...


cali-stylz I prob meet you b4 but im not sure but thats a bad ass pic


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 26 2007, 06:29 PM~8876868
> *i'll see you soon :biggrin:
> *


 I HOPE SO DONT LET ME GET A NEW CAR........................


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whats up Fabian....just got back from in town ...met up with the caddy killa lol ...we were talking about this thread and the show and i was just telling him how no one is bumping this page anymore and i come home to find you did :roflmao:
i wanted it to get to 50 pages anyway :roflmao:


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

ttt for 50 pages


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2007, 03:35 PM~8899805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2007, 03:35 PM~8899805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2007, 03:35 PM~8899805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2007, 03:35 PM~8899805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2007, 03:36 PM~8899809


There you go 50 pages of MAJESTICS AND PLAYTIME KICKING THAYT ASS.

2 highest big bodys in MO. 




















This topic is OWNED.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2007, 10:30 AM~8857936
> *It's now OK to have your wheels like this. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=ZF7D7EI6
> *


THE MC LOOK GOOD IN THE AIR THO! IT HAD A V8..... RIGHT DAN(KC)?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Sep 30 2007, 11:38 AM~8899816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 24 2007, 08:30 AM~8857936
> *It's now OK to have your wheels like this. :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=ZF7D7EI6
> *


It's one thing if you are doing mid 80's but both of your cars are back in the wheelwell and don't do more than 60. Remember they were right when they were reading the stick. :biggrin: And the differance between us and you is WE NEVER BACKED DOWN TO ANYONE WHO HAD A V6, we still hopped them, Dan's been trying to get you to hop his SINGLE for over a year. :0


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 30 2007, 01:47 PM~8900425
> *It's one thing if you are doing mid 80's but both of your cars are back in the wheelwell and don't do more than 60. Remember they were right when they were reading the stick. :biggrin:  And the differance between us and you is WE NEVER BACKED DOWN TO ANYONE WHO HAD A V6, we still hopped them, Dan's been trying to get you to hop his SINGLE for over a year. :0
> *


 :0 
WUZ UP YETTI?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 30 2007, 12:47 PM~8900425
> *It's one thing if you are doing mid 80's but both of your cars are back in the wheelwell and don't do more than 60. Remember they were right when they were reading the stick. :biggrin:  And the differance between us and you is WE NEVER BACKED DOWN TO ANYONE WHO HAD A V6, we still hopped them, Dan's been trying to get you to hop his SINGLE for over a year. :0
> *


1( Dan's been trying to get you to hop his SINGLE for over a year.) 
really, over a year huh ? first i've heard about it. :uh: hell, the car didn't even have wheels on it until 3 days before the show.
2(It's one thing if you are doing mid 80's but both of your cars are back in the wheelwell and don't do more than 60.)
you guys were talkin this shit when we had the monte out doin 87. another example of how you dudes change up constantly.
3(And the differance between us and you is WE NEVER BACKED DOWN TO ANYONE WHO HAD A V6, )
no, but you backed down from a v8 when he called you out to columbia.
:uh: 
you guys really are makin yourselves look bad. more and more people are talkin about it. keep it up the good work . :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 30 2007, 03:47 PM~8899841
> *THE MC LOOK GOOD IN THE AIR THO! IT HAD A V8..... RIGHT DAN(KC)?
> *


Who cares look at the back wheels thats gay,anyone can do that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 30 2007, 05:47 PM~8900425
> *It's one thing if you are doing mid 80's but both of your cars are back in the wheelwell and don't do more than 60. Remember they were right when they were reading the stick. :biggrin:  And the differance between us and you is WE NEVER BACKED DOWN TO ANYONE WHO HAD A V6, we still hopped them, Dan's been trying to get you to hop his SINGLE for over a year. :0
> *


My car sat since last year and i was going to redo it,but never got around to it.I got rid of my pumps and my batts were all bad.But since everyone was talking about black sunday i said fuck it got new batts and pumps and put it back together.i was doing the trunk the night before the show ask The dallas guys they were up with us untill 3:00pm getting it done.Dan ain't never tried to hopp shit,you wouldn't know the truth if it hit you upside the head.(and after that shit you pulled on midwest swang even more people know you all are jokes)I really don't care that he has a v6 it's just funny how you all go agaist what you say all the time.First he said he did it because it was just for fun,now he's trying to say it weighs the same as a v8. :uh: If he wanted to hopp me why didn't he pull up to me at black sunday????????????????????

Oh maybe this is why

















Now that he knows i'll beat that ass i beat he ain't single gate for long.:roflmao: 
He's lucky i wasn't hopping my car because in every pic or video you guys put up that shit ain't never done more then maybe 50,and with a piston g-body v6 that ain't shit.Ps get a car and you come and hopp me,shit whats it been since you had a car like 9 years????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 30 2007, 06:31 PM~8900684
> *:0
> WUZ UP YETTI?
> *


For someone thats never drank or smoked weed,this fool sure is messed up in the head. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Sep 20 2007, 09:47 PM~8837541
> *WHATZ UP RIDAZ,I'M BACK IN DA LOU,FROM DAYTONA BEACH,FL.  WHAT DID I MISS??? :0 *


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 26 2007, 10:59 AM~8874074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dan,u gotz a point homie... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup dave?

you going to KC the 14th?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2007, 09:45 PM~8901913
> *For someone thats never drank or smoked weed,this fool sure is messed up in the head. :0  :biggrin:
> *


ya free your mind switchman ...lol 

you know i am just kiddin thou, drugs are bad ..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Highest car of the day.....and on 13s and a V8....TOPIC OWNED!!!!! 










Does it ever stop??????????? :banghead:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 1 2007, 01:32 PM~8907567
> *Highest car of the day.....and on 13s and a V8....TOPIC OWNED!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



with comments like that one i dont think it will ever stop lol


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I have one question..and I don't care who answers it...Did Fabian's car hop higher than Dan's? The Lincoln higher than the Monte..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 1 2007, 02:03 PM~8907830
> *I have one question..and I don't care who answers it...Did Fabian's car hop higher than Dan's? The Lincoln higher than the Monte..
> *


Yes, his double pump car hopped higher than my single pump car. Go figure. :uh: lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 1 2007, 01:59 PM~8907794
> *with comments like that one i dont think it will ever stop lol
> *



My was just a "making fun of" comment though. :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Sep 30 2007, 09:09 PM~8903809
> *whatsup dave?
> 
> you going to KC the 14th?
> *


Whatz up Aaron?I just got back from my trip(vacation)!''NO''-I don't think so (K.C.)!Are u goin?Oh yeah,I need a copy of your video from Black Sunday...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Sep 30 2007, 12:31 PM~8900684
> *:0
> WUZ UP YETTI?
> *


 STATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!STATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 1 2007, 06:59 PM~8907794
> *with comments like that one i dont think it will ever stop lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: It was the highest,wheels in the back of the whell,no chrome having,dented up,leaded up ,peace of shit out there. :0 :0 :0 I'm glad is it retired,take it where it belongs,the junkyard,you'll get good money for all that lead. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 1 2007, 06:32 PM~8907567
> *Highest car of the day.....and on 13s and a V8....TOPIC OWNED!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Ask all the folks in STL they all know about your guys (bullshit)now. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 1 2007, 07:03 PM~8907830
> *I have one question..and I don't care who answers it...Did Fabian's car hop higher than Dan's? The Lincoln higher than the Monte..
> *


Spanky i know your cool with both sides,so you tell me?I did 50 and he did 46.End of story i beat that ass.</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: 
<span style=\'color:red\'>Yes i'm double(not piston)pump in a big lincoln with a v8!!!!!!!!!!
He's single(piston)pump with a v6 in a g-body!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you ask me thats a pretty even hopp.Jamie said they have been trying to hopp me for a year,i never got one phone call,but at this show dan never said a thing? :0 :0 :0 

And spanky i think you know about all there bullshit rules right,but at this show a v6 is now cool and it wieghs the same as a v8 and look at the rear wheels on there blue one.
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Both things they have talked shit on to other people?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 1 2007, 07:18 PM~8907954
> *Yes, his double pump car hopped higher than my single pump car.   Go figure.
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Does everyone see this he finally admits it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Don't forget my lincoln also took best low-low at the show. :0 :0 :0 :0 

Oh yeah he also lost too a single pump big body lincoln out there. :0 :0


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

damn why do i have a craving for seafood all of a sudden


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 1 2007, 12:32 PM~8907567
> *Highest car of the day.....and on 13s and a V8....TOPIC OWNED!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



does that dude have a dress on ??????and why


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 1 2007, 06:45 PM~8910214
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: It was the highest,wheels in the back of the whell,no chrome having,dented up,leaded up ,peace of shit out there. :0  :0  :0 I'm glad is it retired,take it where it belongs,the junkyard,you'll get good money for all that lead. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


The drill was in Woody's hand the whole time it was hopping but I didn't see any of you Ballers taking him up on looking for this so-called lead. That is OBVIOUSLY your guys specialty. :0
Look closer the tranny crossmember is CHROME. :0 
Both your cars have dents in Both quarters. 
And it will drive on the Highway which neither of your hoppers can do.
It still lays more than both of your hoppers.
I didn't see you guys pulling up on this G-body. :0 
The only thing OWNED is your sorry sheep following ass.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 1 2007, 09:25 PM~8911016
> *The drill was in Woody's hand the whole time it was hopping but I didn't see any of you Ballers taking him up on looking for this so-called lead.  That is OBVIOUSLY your guys specialty.   :0
> *


DON'T USE LEAD, LEAD IS BAD

EXCEPT FOR MY WHEEL HAMMER


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 1 2007, 07:25 PM~8911016
> *The drill was in Woody's hand the whole time it was hopping but I didn't see any of you Ballers taking him up on looking for this so-called lead.  That is OBVIOUSLY your guys specialty.  :0
> Look closer the tranny crossmember is CHROME. :0
> Both your cars have dents in Both quarters.
> ...


why r u all retiring the monte?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 1 2007, 09:01 PM~8911362
> *why r u all retiring the monte?
> *


Cause it has been out for 3 years and nobody has built anything close to it. :biggrin: The owner doesn't want to hop anymore.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 1 2007, 09:25 PM~8911016
> *The drill was in Woody's hand the whole time it was hopping but I didn't see any of you Ballers taking him up on looking for this so-called lead.  That is OBVIOUSLY your guys specialty.   :0
> Look closer the tranny crossmember is CHROME. :0
> Both your cars have dents in Both quarters.
> ...


The drill was in Woody's hand the whole time it was hopping but I didn't see any of you Ballers taking him up on looking for this so-called lead. That is OBVIOUSLY your guys specialty......... that's not what logan told us. :biggrin: 
i'm a baller? cool i didn't know ballers worked in a grocery store.
yeah, i got some buckles when the axel bent and the reinforcement hit the ground,no big deal, i'll fix it. it was strait when i got there, and it will be strait next time you see it.
we have a hoppin suspension and high air press. in the tires, just like dan. :uh: that's why i don't drive on the highway often :biggrin: :uh: 
what makes you think our cars won't roll on the highway ? 
we beat that g body 2 years ago. :uh: 
sheep followin ?
let's face it, the most embarassing thing on this whole topic, is the fact that you retards couldn't give dan ( from playtime) props for kickin ass at the show. instead you try to tell him he didn't really win etc. i expect you all to do this kinda shit to us. but you guys don't even know dan. the hell with what the cars did, you dudes are tore up plain and simple. losers in every way .


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 1 2007, 07:16 PM~8910447
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn ms parker :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 1 2007, 09:23 PM~8911588
> *damn ms parker  :biggrin:
> *


still dont know how to do pics


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

i don't want to hear it :twak:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 1 2007, 09:12 PM~8911472
> *i'm a baller? cool i didn't know ballers worked in a grocery store.
> yeah, i got some buckles when the axel bent and the reinforcement hit the ground,no big deal, i'll fix it. it was strait when i got there, and it will be strait next time you see it.
> we have a hoppin suspension and high air press. in the tires, just like dan. :uh:  that's why i don't drive on the highway often :biggrin: :uh:
> ...


Your specialty caused the rearend to hit the ground? :biggrin: Dan can cruise the highway no problem and the blue monte can too, I got video. :0 And I beat that g-body 3 years ago with an Elco. :biggrin: I gave Dan props he just didn't tell you that. If being a winner is anything like you I'll stick with being a loser. The point is you guys claim we use weight, BECAUSE YOU HAVE TO, REAL OBVIOUS WHEN YOU CAR HOPS SLOW DOING 60 AND ASS HOPPING ALL OVER THE PLACE. WE have said it a million times, BRING MONEY AND YOU CAN LOOK,DRILL ALL YOU WANT, BUT YOU WILL LOSE THAT MONEY. It's had the same rear-end for years doing 80 plus and it isn't bent and the wheels don't hit the ground, and we ALL KNOW what cause your to. :0 We can argue back and forth all you want, I really don't care what you do, or believe, to tell you the truth no one else cares either.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 2 2007, 02:24 AM~8911598
> *still dont know how to do pics
> *


http://www.layitlow.cc/uploader/


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 2 2007, 02:25 AM~8911016
> *The drill was in Woody's hand the whole time it was hopping but I didn't see any of you Ballers taking him up on looking for this so-called lead.  That is OBVIOUSLY your guys specialty.  :0
> Look closer the tranny crossmember is CHROME. :0
> Both your cars have dents in Both quarters.
> ...


Woody looked like a dork with that drill. :0 And both of ours will drive on the highway,does your broke ass want to bet on it????????????????????????
Why pull up on a radical weighed up wheels in the rear of the whell's peice of shit?
And we are following Who??????????????????????Sorry we are in a real club ,unlike you. :uh: :uh: Your the badest builder around and you havn't had a car in years. :0 :0 :0 
GET A CAR, GET A CAR, GET A CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And you say dans been wanting a hopp for a year,well we've been wanting a hopp with you,and justins lincoln,and brandons impala,and that orange cutty,and the elco,and the 70 for the last 5 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Where they at??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 2 2007, 03:12 AM~8911472
> *The drill was in Woody's hand the whole time it was hopping but I didn't see any of you Ballers taking him up on looking for this so-called lead.  That is OBVIOUSLY your guys specialty......... that's not what logan told us. :biggrin:
> i'm a baller? cool i didn't know ballers worked in a grocery store.
> yeah, i got some buckles when the axel bent and the reinforcement hit the ground,no big deal, i'll fix it. it was strait when i got there, and it will be strait next time you see it.
> ...


x100
And thats the whole truth right there,get a life fools.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 2 2007, 03:36 AM~8911756
> *Your specialty caused the rearend to hit the ground?  :biggrin: Dan can cruise the highway no problem and the blue monte can too, I got video. :0  And I beat that g-body 3 years ago with an Elco. :biggrin:  I gave Dan props he just didn't tell you that. If being a winner is anything like you I'll stick with being a loser. The point is you guys claim we use weight, BECAUSE YOU HAVE TO, REAL OBVIOUS WHEN YOU CAR HOPS SLOW DOING 60 AND ASS HOPPING ALL OVER THE PLACE. WE have said it a million times, BRING MONEY AND YOU CAN LOOK,DRILL ALL YOU WANT, BUT YOU WILL LOSE THAT MONEY. It's had the same rear-end for years doing 80 plus and it isn't bent and the wheels don't hit the ground, and we ALL KNOW what cause your to. :0  We can argue back and forth all you want, I really don't care what you do, or believe, to tell you the truth no one else cares either.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And in all those years you talk about it went to what maybe 4 shows. :uh: :uh: :uh: Retire that bitch it ain't about nothing.I know brian hates the fact that he built it that way,it's nothing but a bucket thats why he's never at the shows it goes too. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 GET A CAR JAMIE.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Oct 2 2007, 03:01 AM~8911362
> *why r u all retiring the monte?
> *


Why do you think? look at the rear wheels,look at the front end,look at the hood.It's falling apart.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And like all the cars they sell it will never hopp agian. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Oct 2 2007, 02:08 AM~8910822
> *damn why do i have a craving for seafood all of a sudden
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 1 2007, 04:06 PM~8908654
> *Whatz up Aaron?I just got back from my trip(vacation)!''NO''-I don't think so (K.C.)!Are u goin?Oh yeah,I need a copy of your video from Black Sunday...
> *


yep im going.....go back a few pages around pages 25-35 i posted all my videos


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 2 2007, 03:04 AM~8911394
> *Cause it has been out for 3 years and nobody has built anything close to it. :biggrin:  The owner doesn't want to hop anymore.
> *


The owner never hopped it. :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam this shit is getting deep....i had to put my boots on :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 03:43 PM~8914796
> *dam this shit is getting deep....i had to put my boots on :roflmao:
> *


Just the truth man,and all there bullshit.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

I have seen the light :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 2 2007, 06:00 AM~8914040
> *http://www.layitlow.cc/uploader/
> *



Thanks ice64berg


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2007, 09:11 AM~8914613
> *x100
> And thats the whole truth right there,get a life fools.
> *


I WON I WON I WON I WON and I WILL WIN AGAIN!!!!!!! :0 GAME OVER  









Next time I will hit the bumper 20 times in a row so there is no confusion :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 1 2007, 07:16 PM~8910904
> *does that dude have a dress on ??????and why
> *


That is my boy Al from PlayTime c.c.(STL.)!And,its not a dress,its a ''KILT''... :uh: He is scottish & proud of it...  So,when he hops a car,he wheres his kilt! :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 02:31 PM~8917424
> *I WON I WON I WON I WON and I WILL WIN AGAIN!!!!!!!  :0 GAME OVER
> 
> 
> ...


DIDN'T U GET 2 OF THOSE AT BLACK SUNDAY??? :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 2 2007, 08:33 AM~8914733
> *yep im going.....go back a few pages around pages 25-35 i posted all my videos
> *


O.K. thatz cool man,I still have this slow ass dial-up... :uh: So,it'll take 4-ever!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

oh i see...i dont blame you...the vids will take forever to lol there big


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 1 2007, 08:04 PM~8911394
> *Cause it has been out for 3 years and nobody has built anything close to it. :biggrin:  The owner doesn't want to hop anymore.
> *


i'll hop it for him :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 2 2007, 03:09 PM~8917683
> *DIDN'T U GET 2 OF THOSE AT BLACK SUNDAY??? :biggrin:
> *



yeah but the other one says i busted a caddy ass :tears: 

:biggrin: it's all good though :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Oct 3 2007, 06:17 AM~8922138
> *yeah but the other one says i busted a caddy ass :tears:
> 
> :biggrin:  it's all good though :biggrin:
> *


See man I wasnt even gonna bring that up im a good sport :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 09:31 PM~8917424
> *I WON I WON I WON I WON and I WILL WIN AGAIN!!!!!!!  :0 GAME OVER
> 
> 
> ...


Well your lock up is higher which allows your wheels to come more to the front which in turn makes it easyer for you to hit bumper,plus you have a light v8,so i would hope you do hit bumper 20 times. :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 3 2007, 05:29 AM~8922168
> *See man I wasnt even gonna bring that up im a good sport  :biggrin:
> *


it's cool we just have to limit the access ..and put in work, run a few laps and come back like we shoulda showed up the first time :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Oct 3 2007, 01:49 PM~8922395
> *it's cool we just have to limit the access ..and put in work, run a few laps and come back like we shoulda showed up the first time  :biggrin:
> *


You sould really try that. :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

wo what a shock .........cant even give a guy a complament on a good job with out a foolish commentoh but hey the smile face makes it a joke right :dunno: 










oh dont forget the ever important.... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Whatz up Aaron?My gal's parents are goin' to Branson,Mo. this weekend...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

not much sitting here at work..bored lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 2 2007, 04:31 PM~8917424
> *I WON I WON I WON I WON and I WILL WIN AGAIN!!!!!!!  :0 GAME OVER
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

majestics c.c. from k.c. and chi town hold it down, plus a few visitors....(non members) join the fleet to rep kansas city, mo. a







s well. :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

double trouble


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

kansas city background


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 5 2007, 05:49 AM~8936247
> *:dunno:  :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you were in a higher class by yourself so you did take first,but midwest swang had higher inches even in his lower class. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> There you go 50 pages of MAJESTICS AND PLAYTIME KICKING THAYT ASS.
> 
> 2 highest big bodys in MO.
> 
> ...


This is some funny shit right here,they can't stand that we put it down so they have to fuck with pics.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It don't matter everyone knows who won that day. 



























[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 We even got asked about it alot in vegas. :0 :0 :0


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

WHATZ UP YALL?????


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

orlando, florida january 5th and 6th 2008








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8861541

check out the link info and updated will be added..

truucha, lowrider, laid, & hard in da paint will be covering it

lets start 2008 off right


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 8 2007, 01:37 PM~8953495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

rest in peace


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WE ARE STOMPN INDYS ASS TONITE.. ANY BETS? :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 21 2007, 10:57 PM~9054832
> *rest in peace
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 22 2007, 01:04 PM~9058002
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


this thread is dying. always on the bottom now. too bad  r.i.p.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 01:56 PM~9058395
> *this thread is dying. always on the bottom now. too bad   r.i.p.
> *


LETS KEEP IT ALIVE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 25 2007, 01:08 PM~9082347
> *LETS KEEP IT ALIVE!!! :biggrin:
> *


ill post more photos of this event tonight. un seen shit.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 02:43 PM~9083163
> *ill post more photos of this event tonight. un seen shit.
> *










Fabian 3 wheelin' at Black Sunday! :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

heading back to king city k.c.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

blowout


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

blowout


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Caddy Killa iz flyin' high!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 25 2007, 05:30 PM~9084267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Noah,this is a real nice pic you took homie...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

My boy Tree's caddy!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

My boy Tree's caddy!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Oct 26 2007, 11:07 AM~9089313
> *Noah,this is a real nice pic you took homie...
> *


thanks main. glad i finally got to post those. took me a wile to figure it out.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

while. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 26 2007, 12:31 AM~9084276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this still makes me smile. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TITTY TONGUES TWATS


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 26 2007, 09:55 AM~8873698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what it do sm


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Nov 12 2007, 10:42 PM~9215340
> *what it do sm
> *


 WHAT UP CUTLASS RIDER....


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 12 2007, 10:52 PM~9215450
> *WHAT UP CUTLASS RIDER....
> *


not a whole lot just wait for this show this weekend so i can bust a few of these fools ass


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 12 2007, 11:52 PM~9215450
> *WHAT UP CUTLASS RIDER....
> *


CHECK YO MESSAGES SWITCHMAN


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

WHAT UP?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

suprised to see the page on top lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 3 2007, 06:29 AM~9144415
> *TITTY TONGUES TWATS
> *


3 things that aren't orange. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 20 2007, 03:10 PM~9267871
> *3 things that aren't orange. :biggrin:
> *


damn, youre good!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Nov 18 2007, 06:52 AM~9252351
> * WHAT UP?
> *


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

cant wait for black sunday 08


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 9 2008, 06:59 PM~9652390
> *cant wait for black sunday 08
> *


yeah and those entry fees are dope too.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 9 2008, 06:59 PM~9652390
> *cant wait for black sunday 08
> *


x2


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Jan 9 2008, 08:26 PM~9653346
> *yeah and those entry fees are dope too.
> *


Yeah I know,Im gonna have to take out a small loan,just to go this year... :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

HEY GUYZ - I JUST GOT A 64' CHEVY IMPALA SS YESTERDAY... :0 ITZ MY ''DREAM-CAR''!  SO,I GUESS U CAN SAY,''ITZ A DREAM COME TRUE''. :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 21 2008, 12:41 AM~9743605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dave go vote for me  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry9782114


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

BLACK BITCH! is this black bitch hap'nin agin this year er wha?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 13 2008, 01:10 PM~9933792
> *BLACK BITCH! is this black bitch hap'nin agin this year er wha?
> *


Im pretty sure they will have BLACK SUNDAY again this year!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Feb 24 2008, 08:38 PM~10020907
> *Im pretty sure they will have BLACK SUNDAY again this year!
> *


coo! you need to roll those wheels to k.c. for a "ride or die"' this spring/ summer/ fall!


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 27 2008, 12:32 AM~10040125
> *coo! you need to roll those wheels to k.c. for a "ride or die"' this spring/ summer/ fall!
> *


Noah,we will see what happens homie...


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Sep 17 2007, 07:05 PM~8812170
> *big thanks to me for keepin the hop going with the old school pluses lol, :biggrin:  Special thanks to the West Side Caddy Killer for takin my parts to a first place win....
> *


DON'T LET YOUR HEAD GET TOO BIG! :uh: OR,THE NEXT TIME I SEE YOU,I'LL CALL YOU A ''FAT-HEAD''... :0 OH,AND YOU DON'T THANK YOUR-SELF! :nono: DID DAN GIVE YOU A BIG ''THANK YOU''?WELL THEN! :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------

